# [LPF] Greener is the Grass



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

DM: GlassEye
Judge: ?
Start date: 8/30/2012
End date: 4/10/2013

Heroes:
Denizel (ScorpiusRisk) -- withdrew 1 Mar 2013
-- 8131 starting xp
Maui/Taniwah (jbear)
-- 5141 starting xp
Sylla/Boots (Systole)
-- 8131 starting xp
Vincenzo (Scott DeWar)
-- 5071 starting xp

[sblock=Leveling expectations]I'll keep close track of encounter xp and time-based xp using Mowgli's Adventure Tracker.  I will periodically post an image of the excel sheet so that you can advance any levels gained as soon as you have enough xp to do so, though if that comes in the middle of an encounter leveling will need to wait until the encounter is completed.

This is a medium length adventure.  Depending on posting rates, etc. some of you, possibly all of you, will reach 5th level by the end.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Tracking/XP]






[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]1 - (Swoop Lizards): none
2 - (Murder of Crows): silver icon of Rasuim (50 gp), Rundain wagons (2) (200 gp ea.), Ring of Spell Knowledge 1 (1,500 gp), assorted small gems (350 gp).  Total = 2,300
3 - (Stokennor challenge): none
4 - (Juhelos & companion): +1 Leather Lamellar (1,210 gp); MW composite longbow (Str +4) (800 gp); +1 obsidian dagger (2,301 gp); +1 Ring of Protection (2,000 gp); Blood Reservoir of Physical Prowess (2,000 gp); Potions: Cure Light Wounds x4 (200 gp). Coins: 489; [Total value: 9000 gp]
5 - (Bison): none
[Total: 11,300 gp]
--- Total (expected) encounter award, divided four ways: 12,400 gp; 3,100 gp each.

6 - (Bandit scouts): Horse, light (combat trained) (110 gp); saddle (10 gp); saddlebags (2 gp); bit & bridle (2 gp) [124 gp total value] x8 = 992 gp; composite longbow (100 gp); 20 arrows (1 gp), x8 = 808 gp.  Assorted coins, gear & loot (500 gp) [Total value: 2300 gp]
7 - (Bandit camp): Horse, light (combat trained) (110 gp); saddle (10 gp); saddlebags (2 gp); bit & bridle (2 gp) [124 gp total value] x8 = 992 gp; composite longbow (100 gp); 20 arrows (1 gp), x8 = 808 gp.  Assorted coins, gear & plunder (3,200 gp) [Total value: 5000 gp]
[Total: 7,300 gp]
--- Total (expected) encounter award, divided three ways: 7,300 gp; 2,434 gp each.
Job completion - 500 gp each (counted in unawarded encounter treasure & TBG)

Total encounter award/person (Maui, Sylla, Vincenzo): 5,534 gp; (Denizel): 3,100
TBG:
-Maui: 11,242 gp [Encounter (5,534) + TBG (5,708)]
-Sylla: 12,675 gp [Encounter (5,534) + TBG (7,141)]
-Vincenzo: 11,122 gp [Encounter (5,534) + TBG (5,588)]
-Denizel: 5,503 gp [Encounter (3,100) + TBG (5,503) = 8,603][/sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* Initiative, saving throws, and perception rolls will be made for the players by the GM if it moves the adventure along quickly. Otherwise, players will roll their own dice.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or the EnWorld on-line dice roller for the players. The GM will use his own dice at home or an on-line random number generator.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the GM. In general, please try to post 3x/week. Players who consistently slow down the game will be removed, at GM's discretion. _Note: I am generally not available from Friday evening to Saturday evening, Central US time._

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot preferably, for token on the tactical grids.

* A mini-stat spoiler block that includes a link to your character sheet will be required in every IC post. Please spoilerblock OOC posts and discussions.

[sblock=Example Mini Stats]*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 22/22
CMB: +4 CMD: 18
Fort: +1 Reflex: +4 Will: +3
Perception: +2
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear (Light)
Current Conditions in Effect: Guidance, Resistance
Spells Remaining (1st): 0


*Boots*
AC: 22 (20 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (21 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6 (Scent)
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Mage Armor[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 30, 2012)

[MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION], [MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION], [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]

Martna.  Small port city on the mighty Ouhm River and, once a year, site of the largest horse fair in the Landadel Baronies and the grasslands of the Pell combined.  The horse market and camps arrayed around the city more than quadruple Martna’s population as Pellmen and Goti bring their horses to Martna to trade with the merchants and noblemen from the Landadel Baronies seeking the reknowned mounts of the Pell.

It was Martna’s horse fair that brought a certain four adventurers:

Maui and Vincenzo escorted a corpulent merchant with visions of increasing the girth of his money belt all the way south from the Ducado de Atiradore.  Was it Maui’s fault that the merchant’s fringed robe brought out the cub in Taniwah?

Denizel was hired by an obscenely wealthy nobleman to serve as the man’s herald, master of ceremonies, and protocol officer.  The nobleman’s wife had other duties in mind.  Her blatantly obvious interest in the bard went far beyond obsession and was, unfortunately, not something the nobleman could ignore.

Weeks of listening to the non-stop chatter of her merchant employer and Sylla was ready to draw a knife across her own throat just to get away from it.

And so, a week after the horse market has closed four adventurers recently hailing from lands north sit, unemployed, in the long, massive-timbered hall of the Hidden Clearing.  Packed to the rafters every night for a week during the horse-trading, tonight, now that the merchants have returned to their northern countries with strings of horses soon to be resold, now that the sundry knights and nobles have selected the finest of hunters and war-trained steeds and returned to their keeps and castles, now that the Pellmen have returned to their stone hill-forts and the Goti have resumed their wandering the grass, the number of revelers in the feast hall is greatly diminished.

Despite the fewer numbers the feast hall is still fairly full though mostly with local residents and bargemen from the river traffic.  The luxury of elbow-room, pockets full of foreign gold, and less stress have most everyone in high spirits.  A feisty young serving woman with a sharp wit whose name you have gleaned from the chatter is Genevieve stops at your table, arches one brow as she examines the two empty bottles on the table top, and props one hand on her hip.

”Another bottle?”

[sblock=OOC]First of all, if you are in the Dunn Wright Inn please extract yourself.  Sorry, I’m going to leave how you do so up to you rather than forcing a recruitment in a location where it really doesn’t make sense to me.

Just a little scene so everyone can check in and we can get started.  You can be sitting together or not, whatever your preferences; it doesn’t matter to starting the adventure.

After two weeks or so of living and looking for work in Martna your characters would be familiar with the information in Martna’s entry on the wiki.  Feel free to review it.

It is my hope that we’ll be able to keep things moving at a decent pace so if it is your habit to rely on the subscription service and email notifications (which breaks with predictable regularity) I would recommend you just check in every day or so instead.  Thanks, and I’m looking forward to this![/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 30, 2012)

"So Maui, what has the great jungle kitten have to say for him self? has he found any more robe fringes to chase?" As Genevieve arreves Vincenzo smiles and says,"Skirts are far more fun to chase. Yes, another bottle, please Genevieve, Thank you."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 31, 2012)

An elven woman and a black, unnatural looking wolf sit in the corner of the Hidden Clearing by themselves.  "Can I have a beer?" the wolf asks.

"No."

"Can I have a chicken wing?"

"No."

"Can we play fetch?"

"No."

The darkwolf considers a moment and tries an entirely new tack. "Can I have a beer ... _please_?"

The elf grits her teeth. "No."

Boots pouts. "You know, the merchant guy used to feed me. And he _paid_ you, which you like, right? He wasn't that bad. I don't know why we quit, because sitting around here is _bo-o-o-oring_."

"Quiet." 

"And I'm just sayin' ... we know those guys over there. From Venza and stuff. We could talk to them, maybe ask them for beer."

"Boots ... we quit because the merchant wouldn't* shut up.* Do you understand? Are there any parallels you might draw between that situation and this one?"

"Yes," the darkwolf says. "Well ... maybe. Uhm, probably not? Wait, what was the question again?"

Sylla makes a growling noise and resumes picking at her food irritably.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 31, 2012)

A drunk at the table next to Sylla's who has spent the last half hour face down and snoring on the table raises his head and looks blearily around.  His forehead and the left side of his face is reddened from where it rested across his arm and the hair on the left side of his head is mussed and the ends sticky where they trailed in a puddle of beer.

"Fer som'un who don' like yammerin' there be..."

He trails off as he realizes that one of the persons speaking isn't a person at all.  He blinks rapidly as if trying to dispel a drunken figment.

"Oh, gods..."

Quietly repeating his plea to the gods the drunk clumsily extracts himself from the bench in exaggerated slowness and starts to weave his way through tables and other revelers to the nearest exit leaving his half full mug of warm beer sitting on the table.


----------



## Systole (Aug 31, 2012)

"Are you gonna drink that?" the wolf asks.  He looks around furtively, and then says out of the corner of his mouth in a deepened voice that could not possibly fool anyone, _"No, help yourself, pal."_  In his usual voice, he replies, "Hey, thanks, buddy!  Don't mind if I do!"

The darkwolf puts his front paws on the table, sticks his muzzle straight down into the mug, and begins happily slurping away at the flat, leftover beer.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Aug 31, 2012)

"Maui, Think you can teach Tanawa, er I mean _King_ Tanawa, to talk like that wolf!?"

Then it hits Vincenzo - The wolf is *Talking* . . . . .and his jaw drops.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 2, 2012)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the delay. I missed the thread starting. I'm just leaving work and will post later.


----------



## jbear (Sep 3, 2012)

Maui is only half listening to Vincenzo as he has been thoroughly distracted by the delightful Genivieve since she playfully punched him in the face earlier in the night and bloodied his nose. "Hrmmm? Oh ... Taniwha? He says that now I can talk to him I can take te talking stick and stick it in te land of dark. I'm not sure what he meant but he says he's not talking to me until I give him all te buffalo milk I always promise but never give him."

With a dreamy sigh he watches Genivieve swagger away. His head seems to sway in rhythm with her hips. "A bottle or a baby ..." he mutters to himself. His head then snaps around as what Vincenzo has just said finally reaches his brain. "What wolf? You can hear te animals talking too? Did you buy te magic stick?" Maui's gaze falls upon the elf and his wolf watching them now with attention. Taniwha, curled at Maui's feet seems to sense his attention focus and sits up ears pricked up, tail twitching in annoyance.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry! I don't know how I missed the summons! Here now! I'll hunt down Maui's mini stat block and post it up soon.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +7; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLWx2, Obscuring Mist
2nd: Barkskin, Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 50/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2012)

*Vincenzo to Maui*

"_That wolf there, I heard him say he was wanting a beer, to that elf. And no, I didn't use a talky stick to hear him either._" whispers Vincenzo.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 3, 2012)

"Te brown water? Te wolf?" Maui is obviously impressed. He looks down at Taniwha and with an accusatory finger he growls "Finding te brown water would be much easier than te buffalo milk you know!"

Maui gets up, slapping Vincenzo on the shoulder as if to say 'come on'. He then walks over and sits down next to the talking wolf and his elf companion without invitation. He stares at them quite rudely, though the rudeness is borne not out of malice but rather intense curiosity. Eventually he asks the elf "How did you teach te wolf to like te Brown Water? Not even I like te Brown Water?"


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 3, 2012)

Denizel comes down the stairs with a large smile on his face and a certain amount of swagger. Gone is his tabbard that marked him as the herald of another. Now with his fine clothes and gleaming breastplate, he looked more like a young noble who forgot to go home after the fair. As if attended by invisible servants, the edge of his shirt is tucked in and brush floats through the air and into his his hair. 

As the adventurers move about the tavern his attention is drawn to Sylla, which lessens his smile for a moment, until he spies his travelling companion near by. 

"Boots! My good man, have you had a beer yet?!"

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 32 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 3, 2012)

*maybe a rank or two is needed in diplomacy maui.*

Vincenzo stands, but does not approach the unnatural wolf, not sure how long its been since it has eaten. "Uh Maui, you may not want to get too . . . . " His words are cut short as his adventuring friend simply and boldly walks up to the table, then facepalms at what the jungle warrior says. 

[color=33D3D]"oh, by the gods . . . . *siigghh*"[/COLOR]


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 4, 2012)

Sylla stares in disbelief at the wild man who invites himself to her table.  It's clearly a situation that is not going to end well, but Maui's sheer effrontery has temporarily rendered her practically speechless.  "You ... you're asking me about ... a drink?" 

The wolf hops off the table, knocking over the empty stein, and trots over to his mistress' side.  "Did someone mention beer?"

The elf is organizing her thoughts for a scorching reply when Denizel appears.  "Only a half of one," Boots replies to him.  "It was very pie-quaint.  I was hoping to sample some more of their selections, though.  To see if it's all as pie-quaint as the first one."

Sylla twitches and stands up.  "Fancy meeting you here," she says to Denizel, flatly.  "Excuse me while I visit the ladies' room.  But Boots is thirsty, and this ... gentleman has no end of questions for you, I'm sure."  She indicates Maui.  To the druid she adds, "This is Denizel.  I invite you to talk to him."

Without a further word, she turns on her heel and stalks away toward the bathrooms, leaving the eidolon behind.[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 4, 2012)

"See Maui, the wolf talks! I am not imagining it!" then a moment later, "regretfully."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2012)

As Sylla is leaving the Hidden Clearing in search of the latrines a short man, at least half a foot shorter than the elf, snags her sleeve with his fingers.  There is a look of dawning recognition on the man's face that catches Sylla's attention; especially since she doesn't recall having ever seen this man before.

The man's hair is his most defining characteristic: it is a thick mane, wavy and dark.  He also has a trimmed strip of hair on his chin and a curled moustache.  He wears a cassock of foreign make belted with a voluminous sash yellow in color.

"Ho ho!  Kazimir perceives we have found our _'wolf's mistress, death'_.  Though I see no wolf.  No, wait..."

Behind the man, and the recipient of his comments, is a dour looking woman Sylla's equal in height, thickly muscled and by Sylla's judgement, maybe a stone's weight shy of doubling the elf's weight.  The woman is clad in well-worn and well cared for leather armor, carries a sword at her side, and wears a cloak with a wide trim along the bottom hem dyed the same yellow as the man's sash.

"Lady, the Bright One has delivered us into your presence.  If you would forestall your departure a moment, we have a proposition for you."

The arrival of the two in the feast hall is noticed by those nearby and a low muttering begins to rise.

"Pah! God's cursed cult!"

"Wha? Whozat, now?"

"Shoulda done 'em like we done to those Owbej worshipers."

"Tha Helerion types ain't so bad."




_


*-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## Systole (Sep 5, 2012)

Coming on the heels of the wild man's unwanted appearance at her table, the lion-haired man's overly familiar approach sets Sylla quivering with barely surpressed rage.  "You will remove your hand from me ... _now_," she growls.  Sylla examines the pair briefly, then addresses the woman, in whom she sees something like a kindred spirit.  "Your _pet_," she says, as evenly as she can manage, "what does he want?"
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 5, 2012)

"Yes. I am asking ..."

Maui is left at the table blinking around in confusion as the elf leaves and the talking wolf arrives and begins a conversation with the man who had swaggered down the stairs. 

He eyes up Denizel with suspicion, though his gaze keeps falling back on the talking wolf. Finally, he nods to Vincenzo knowingly as if to say, 'don't worry, I've worked out what is going on here.' (Which of course he hasn't). 

"Okay. Denizel. This is your wolf then. So how did you teach it to drink te Brown Water. My Taniwha is always asking for te Buffalo Milk. Not easy to find. But te Brown Water is in every Heroe's Hall. I have a magic stick to talk to te animals. I am thinking you have a magic stick that you used on your wolf to make him talk. So ... did you use a magic stick to make him like te Brown Water? Because it tastes pretty bad and makes te belly fat with te rotten air. Or do you have another trick?"


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 5, 2012)

"Ha!" Denizel lets out a loud laugh and starts to give Maui a good slap on the shoulder and then stops, deciding he'd rather not touch the man. "Boots is now of of mine, but a fine companion. Fact is I'm not sure wolf is even a proper term at all. I think that Sylla was putting you on when-"

At mentioning the elf, Denizel's eyes rise to follow her trail, and he spots her and two others outside the door. He did not like the look on Sylla's face at all, and grows quite serious.

"Boots. Let's say I owe you a drink. I think we should be prepared for a fight." Denizel's hand resets on the hilt of his sword, though he does not draw. For a moment his eyes flash as if glowing with their own light. 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 32 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2012)

The man snatches his hand back in startlement at Sylla's ferocity and draws a deep breath to retort.  The woman, however, reaches over and flicks the back of his head with a thick fingertip effectively cutting off his reply.

"Kazimir, how 'bout you go look for the others."

The warrior-woman waits a moment while the man, called Kazimir apparently, comes to the realization that he was only moments away from violence.  He nods abruptly, starts to walk off, and shoots a puzzled look back at Sylla.

The woman watches Sylla the whole time that Kazimir is making his departure and once he has finally stepped away she continues.  "Kazimir relys overmuch on his words."  She shrugs dismissively, clearly putting the little man behind her as if he is no longer relevant to her current situation.  "Our Lady has work for you, if you're interested."  She stops waiting for some response from Sylla.

Meanwhile, Kazimir strolls deeper into the hall ignoring the mumbling from the local patrons.  Catching sight of a cluster of men standing around a table and one in particular looking his way, even watching him, his stroll transforms into a saunter and he boldly approaches the men.  Since Denizel seems to be giving him the most attention he stops in front of him and locks eyes.

"Venzan?  Kazimir thinks you are a long way from home, eh?  My name, as you may have surmised, is Kaz..."  He catches sight of Boots and cuts off in mid-speech.  "A wolf?!  Ho ho!  So I was right!"  He turns a more searching gaze on the others, noting Taniwah next to Maui and Vincenzo's ivory-hilt rapier and nodding in pleasure as he does so.  " _'Man of beasts', 'white-blade wielder'_ "  He turns his grin back to Denizel.  "The Bright One would be too generous if you were the _'voice of voices'_, eh?  But never doubt the gods, Kazimir always says!  So, would you be interested in gainful employment?"



_


*-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2012)

*Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II*

Looking to Denizel, then the wolf Vincenzo sofly *gulps*. He takes a step closer to the strange canine and asks softly, "So your name is boots and I am not imagining you eh?"

Then to Denizel he says, "My name is Vincenzo of Venza, This Maui the Jungle  Warrior and," gesturing to the sleeping feline fur rug, "This is his majesty, King Tanawah"

His gaze moves next to Kazimir, "What is this talk of work? And how is it you seem to know of us?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 5, 2012)

Sylla relaxes considerably now that she's dealing with someone capable of being plainspoken and businesslike.  She nods at the gruff-looking woman.  "If it pays well and does not involve smoke being blown up my backside, then my wolf and I are available for work."  She whistles sharply.

Across the room, Boots' ears prick up.  "Well, pardon me, Denizel and the rest of you guys," he says.  "The boss is requesting my presence.  Beer later, though, okay?"  He turns away and trots over to Sylla.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 5, 2012)

*Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II*

"I think I want a headach."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 6, 2012)

Denizel's response only leaves Maui more confused. "Not a wolf? Te skinshifter then? Te Moon Howler? "

It all gets a bit much for him when the not-wolf in questions hops down of his chair to obediently respond to his mistress' call, a call that Maui is more than certain he did not hear. He glares at Taniwha. "King? You see that King?"

The invitation to work and the seeming familiarity the new comer has as he names each of them is the only thing capable of pulling him from his frazzled muddle. "And who are you, Name Sayer?"


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 6, 2012)

The warrior-woman nods at Sylla's acceptance and seems relieved that they have come to a tentative agreement.  She watches Boots' approach with a hint of concern but when it becomes apparent that Sylla has things under control she turns her attention back to the elf.

"A league southeast of the city is our camp.  Our leader, the Lady Lucia will want to meet with you before we finalize the terms of employment.  We can discuss payment then but I think you'll find the Lady will pay generously.  Tomorrow then, mid-afternoon; ask anyone in the camp for Captain Threws and you'll be directed to me."

A few tables away Kazimir continues his conversation with Denizel, Maui, and Vincenzo.  "A skin-changer, you say?  Kazimir...pah!"  Uncertain of what to make of Boots and Taniwha Kazimir takes perhaps, a less than prudent course and pretends that if he ignores them then they will ignore him.

"Did I not already introduce myself?"  He frowns as he tries to recollect.  "Hmm.  Perhaps not.  Nevertheless, I am Kazimir, sometimes called the Lion, sometimes called the Cynic, sometimes called things not suitable for the ears of a lady.  Were one present, that is.  My companion, who is... ah... even now dueling with that sharp-tongued demoness yonder is the good captain Threws.  We have the honor of serving the lady Lucia, formerly of Thunderfalls, who has need of your services.

"As for how I know you?"  Kazimir grins at Vincenzo and waggles his eyebrows comically.  "Kazimir does not reveal his secrets.  However, should you find yourself a league to the southeast come mid-afternoon tomorrow.  Well, perhaps you will discover the answers.  And find that our mistress has work for you, as well."



_


*-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## Systole (Sep 6, 2012)

Sylla nods briskly.  "Tomorrow afternoon.  Done."  

She looks over at the cluster of chattering menfolk and frowns.  She quickly reaches a decision.  "Boots, heel."  The eidolon starts to speak, almost certainly to ask for more beer, but the summoner cuts him off.  "No whining."

The darkwolf chuffs and sulks, but obediently follows his mistress outside.

[sblock=OOC]Taking Sylla out until she visits the camp tomorrow.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: None
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 6, 2012)

"Well, Kazimire the Lyon of secrets," *comically waggles eyebrows back*" I just might be inclined to be there looking for work. Out of curiosity, The lady of thunderfalls doesn't wear fringes on her clothing hem does she? "

He turns to Maui and says,"Jungle Warrior and King Taniwah, will you join handsome white blade on this inquiry of employment?"


[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 18
HP: 32 Current: 32 
BAB:  +3 = [Fighter(3)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (3) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +7 to Trip
CMB:  +8 to Disarm
CMD:  17 = [10 + BAB (3) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  19 vs Trip
CMD:  20 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2

att melee: +1 rapier
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P

att missile: long bow +2 mighty
Attack +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit xs3 P  range 110 feet
33D3DD

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jbear (Sep 7, 2012)

"Ohoho! Your name is growing longer Handsome White Blade! I would be there when it grows even longer! Count me!"

Then in a more quiet voice meant only for Vincenzo. "What are we doing? Te Name Sayer talks a lot but says a little."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 7, 2012)

Denizel stands thinking for a moment as the man prattles, and the two others nearby bantered. Bits and pieces sound like they should make since but he cannot piece them together. Meanwhile it seems Sylla has made some kind of connection and is taking her leave. _What do you suppose he means by voice of voices and bright one?Perhaps only he speaks of his lady and your own reputation. Perhaps he tells of Cortesia.Well that could get complicated. . . I'd rather not deal with a spymaster that has been kicked by a horse.Work is work, and it will spread our legend with nobility._

He turns his attention back to Kazimir, his expression serious though he removes his and from his hilt. "Very well secret keeper. I'll take audience with your lady, but before you go tell me this: Who is it that your lady serves?"

[sblock=Knowledge Checks]I'd like to see if I can pick up on any of these phrases and names Kazimir is tossing around.

Kn Local: 22
Kn Nobility: 27
Kn Religion: 23
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 32 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 7, 2012)

*Vincenzo to Maui*



jbear said:


> "Ohoho! Your name is growing longer Handsome White Blade! I would be there when it grows even longer! Count me!"
> 
> Then in a more quiet voice meant only for Vincenzo. "What are we doing? Te Name Sayer talks a lot but says a little."




In an equally quiet voice meant only for Maui's ears, " I agree he does yammer on about much, but let us see if the work he speaks of is befitting our skills. We are to meet the lady he serves, so we must act as the king's servants around her. 

[sblock=Stats]
 vincenzo
Initiative: +2
AC: 18
HP: 32 Current: 32 
BAB:  +3 = [Fighter(3)]
CMB:  +4 = [BAB (3) + STR (2) + Misc (00)]
CMB:  +7 to Trip
CMB:  +8 to Disarm
CMD:  17 = [10 + BAB (3) + STR (2) + DEX (2) + Misc (00)]
CMD:  19 vs Trip
CMD:  20 vs disarm
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2

att melee: +1 rapier
Attack:  +6 Damage: 1d6+2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P

att missile: long bow +2 mighty
Attack +4 dam 1d8+2 (mighty) crit xs3 P  range 110 feet
33D3DD

[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 9, 2012)

Maui continues in a hushed voice and with furrowed brow, looking at his cat companion with growing annoyance. "We have to pretend to be Taniwha's servants when we meet te lady? Like he was a not-wolf who drinks te Brown Water? This is part of te new job?"

Maui doesn't seem too confident that he is going to be able to pull that off.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 9, 2012)

Denizel plucks the nuggets of information out of Kazimir's chattering and melds them with bits and pieces of gossip and rumor he's overheard in the past days here in Martna until he is fairly certain he's worked out a little of the current situation.

[sblock=Denizel's Knowledges]Thunderfalls is a margravate to the west within the Landadel Baronies where the worship of the sun-god Helerion (epithet: Bright One) is common.  Denizel remembers hearing about a heterodox religious sect linked to the name Lucia that was driven out or left Thunderfalls in some sort of scandal.  The name Threws means nothing to Denizel; likely a servant of this Lucia.  As for Owbej that a local muttered about, it refers to a local incident concerning a cult that was driven out of Martna with violence and fire.[/sblock]
"Fringes?"  Kazimir looks baffled and then scowls at Vincenzo and takes on a wooden expression and stiff posture.  It's clear that something Vincenzo has said has highly offended the man.  "Sir, if you mean to imply that my Lady is one of low status whose favors can be _purchased_ then, then..."  He looks wildly about as if realizing that he is one man facing three, and one of those three with a war-cat, but when he sees the warrior-woman whom he named Captain Threws has finished her business with Sylla and is making her way towards the group he turns back with much more confidence.  "...then Captain Threws will deal with this insult to the Lady!"

Arriving at the tail end of Kazimir's retort the Captain Threws looks at the men arrayed before her, quirks one brow in a questioning arc, and asks, "Insult?"

Denizel's question in lost in Kazimir's umbrage and the captain's arrival but it seems he has pieced the answer together on his own.



_


*-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## jbear (Sep 9, 2012)

"This is te Lady?" exclaims Maui with surprise, eyeing up the thickly set woman with the face of few friends. Completely oblivious to the meaning of Kazamir's words Maui does understand the word insult. Trying to play his part in the mission he punches his chest proudly and growls "Someone insults te Lady? We are servants of te King. Tell us who insults you Lady and Maui, Handsome Blade and te King will tear their hearts out and feed them back to them with te spoon!"

His confidence returned, Maui beams a smile at Vincenzo looking for approval of his swift uptake of the game, a game he believes he might just understand if it has to do with dealing with insults.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2012)

*Vincenzo is getting a headache.*

"No Maui, Taniwah is his normal impetious feline self when with The Lady, and I know not who this lady is." Vincenzo says to Maui.



> ..... *snip* .....but when he sees the warrior-woman whom he named Captain Threws has finished her business with Sylla and is making her way towards the group he turns back with much more confidence. "...then Captain Threws will deal with this insult to the Lady!"




"Insult? What did I say that was an insult?"



> Arriving at the tail end of Kazimir's retort the Captain Threws looks at the men arrayed before her, quirks one brow in a questioning arc, and asks, "Insult?"






> "This is te Lady?" exclaims Maui with surprise, eyeing up the thickly set woman with the face of few friends. Completely oblivious to the meaning of Kazamir's words Maui does understand the word insult. Trying to play his part in the mission he punches his chest proudly and growls "Someone insults te Lady? We are servants of te King. Tell us who insults you Lady and Maui, Handsome Blade and te King will tear their hearts out and feed them back to them with te spoon!"
> 
> His confidence returned, Maui beams a smile at Vincenzo looking for approval of his swift uptake of the game, a game he believes he might just understand if it has to do with dealing with insults.




"Hang on Maui. This is a Lady, but not the one hiring us, For Kazzz what ever his name has called her a different title.

You would be Captain Threws? I fear I might have said something that was taken wrong." he rubs his temples for a moment and says to himself, " I think I got that headache I asked for earlier." *sigh* 

"He," gesturing with his chin towaeds Kazimir, " seems to think that a question was an insult of some kind. You see, the vicious jungle cat there, H points to the sleeping and purring Taniwah, thought that the fringes on the robe of the merchant that we were hired by was something to play with. that as I am sure you can imagine, did not turn out well. I did not want a repeat of that so I asked to find out if our potential employer had fringes on her clothing. Does that have a meaning of some sort?"




[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 10, 2012)

Maui's sudden surge of confidence drops back to the floor where it belongs in a situation like this. He manages a strangled "Erw" before falling silent which is all he can think of doing to help things come clearer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 10, 2012)

[sblock=jbear] aw come on, its as clear as mud![/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2012)

Kazimir looks on expectantly and is surprised when Captain Threws bursts out laughing and slaps Maui on the shoulder.

"I didn't expect a troop of players but if Kazimir believes you are the ones the Lady sent us to find..."  She shrugs still chuckling and Kazimir gives a reluctant nod in answer to her questioning glance.

The captain studies Denizel with a bold gaze and nods approvingly.  "You must be Handsome Blade."  Turning to Vincenzo she continues, "And you must be King.  It is late and Kazimir and I still have a ride ahead of us.  The Lady will want to speak with you before the hire is final, so come to our camp a league south of the city and we'll work everything out then.  Mid-afternoon tomorrow.  Good night gentlemen."

Threws shrugs at Vincenzo with one brow raised.  She clearly doesn't know what he's talking about and frankly, doesn't seem to care what went on between them and Kazimir and so leaves the fighter's question unanswered.  She turns to begin making her way to the exit leaving Kazimir standing blinking in an uncharacteristic stunned confusion.



_


*-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## jbear (Sep 11, 2012)

Maui smiles not quite sure what was said that was so amusing. When Threws departs leaving Kazamir alone and looking uncomfortable, Maui comments to Vincenzo: "Te Lady seems more like te lion than te Name Sayer. Te Name Sayer, I think he is her cub."

Content that he understands the where and the when of what they are doing, Maui puts the why aside, and with a slap on the back to Vincenzo he concludes "If we are working tomorrow I will go now and find a comfortable tree to sleep under. I'll be back here before te sun rises. Taniwha! Haere mai!"

It takes Maui a few times before Taniwha actually responds, tail twitching and ears pressed flat against its head, but eventually the jungle druid and feline companion leave the inn for the night.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2012)

jbear said:


> Maui smiles not quite sure what was said that was so amusing. When Threws departs leaving Kazamir alone and looking uncomfortable, Maui comments to Vincenzo: "Te Lady seems more like te lion than te Name Sayer. Te Name Sayer, I think he is her cub."



*snort* "It does seem so, friend." Then more to Kazimir then any other, " What I find interesting is that no one understood any reference to the women you pay for, except him"



jbear said:


> Content that he understands the where and the when of what they are doing, Maui puts the why aside, and with a slap on the back to Vincenzo he concludes "If we are working tomorrow I will go now and find a comfortable tree to sleep under. I'll be back here before te sun rises. Taniwha! Haere mai!"
> 
> It takes Maui a few times before Taniwha actually responds, tail twitching and ears pressed flat against its head, but eventually the jungle druid and feline companion leave the inn for the night.




"Good night your majesty, good night Maui." He watches to see if the cheetha acknowledges the title in any way.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 11, 2012)

The cheetah pads out of the room, brushing by Vincenzo's leg as it leaves, much closer than necessary. One might think it was even a wild cat's affectionate caress.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 11, 2012)

Vincenzo blinks then says, "I must be going mad. "he then heads off to bed.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 12, 2012)

Denizel watches the exchange with held tongue, not wanting to be involved with any misunderstanding. . . but also being quite confused at times. With a flourishing bow he also takes his leave.

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 32 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2012)

The next day dawns bright and sunny and it isn't long before it is time to set off for the camp south of Martna that Captain Threws described.  The walk itself is easy and takes just over an hour.  You are hailed by a man who looks to be nothing more than a common farmer waiting just off the side of the road who greets you with a wave and a grin.  "You all the mercenaries?  This way then."

Without waiting for an answer he pushes through a hedge and leads you across trampled grass to a busy camp.  Ten or so wagons are gathered into a rough circle with tents scattered around.  He winds his way through the camp nodding and greeting the numerous men, women, and children who taking a brief break from their labors turn to look with open and friendly curiosity.  He leads you to a large tent with the sides rolled up; within is a beautiful but aging woman in her late 60's.  She sits upon a battered but good quality wooden chair probably plucked from some mansion, and wears fine clothing (fringe-free) befitting a woman of noble status.  Her fingers rest lightly upon a cane and despite an appearance of physical frailty you can sense the woman has an inner core of iron.  Captain Threws stands just behind and to the lady's right side, Kazimir lounges in a chair at her left.

The lady stands when your escorts lead you into the tent and Kazimir scrambles to follow suit.  

"Welcome.  I am Lucia.  I believe you already know Captain Threws and Kazimir."



_

_


*- -- -- Lady Lucia -- -- -_-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## Systole (Sep 12, 2012)

Sylla says nothing, leaning on her spear in weary anticipation of yet another flowery speech from the bard.  Boots sits down and scratches at his ruff with a hindpaw.  "Ahhh..." he sighs.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 13, 2012)

Maui shows his hands are empty of weapons in greeting. "Tena koutou! Te Cub, te Lion and te Lady. Tena koutou katoa. I am Maui. This is Taniwha te King. He is not a not-cat. We bring you strong arms and sharp teeth."

His greeting finished he takes a step back.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 13, 2012)

*Vincenzo del Vecchio da via della Rosa D'Avorio II*

Vincenzo bows deeply with great respect, "Vincenzo del Vecchio on Venza, Mi Lady."
Though, not flowery, there is elegance in simplicity. His hands keep away frp any weapon.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 13, 2012)

Denizel steps forward and also bows low, extending his reg leg backward so his forehead can reach the ground even with his breastplate secured. 

"Denizel of Aldunqua." After a pause he realizes that Sylla is not going to speak up. He raises up early in order to flourish toward the elf. "Sylla the Grim and Boots. The same three who vanquished the dragon of the howling haunted caves and slayed the fouling goblins who plagued the good people of Barrow's Edge. You honor us with your presence."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 32 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 14, 2012)

Lucia approaches each in turn to accept their introduction.  She seems unfazed by Sylla's facepaint but senses her reticence and unwillingness to be touched and merely nods.  Lucia glances down at Boots and tilts her head as she studies the darkwolf before nodding and moving on.

Leaning upon her cane Lucia steps in front of Maui.  "I am unfamiliar with your language but your strong arms and teeth are welcome in our camp and I hope will stand in our defense.

Ah, a son of Venza," she says as she greets Vincenzo.  "The swordsmen of that fair city are well known even this far south."

Lucia's brow quirks upwards as she is greeted by Denizel.  "Rise, rise.  I have relinquished all titles and am now simply Lucia, formerly of Thunderfalls.  There is no need of such formalities, though certain of my advisors may think differently."

Kazimir shuffles uncomfortably but Captain Threws remains stone-faced throughout the introductions.  Lucia moves stiffly back to her chair where she seats herself before continuing.

"I am pleased that such renowned, and varied, warriors have responded to my call for aid.  Let me explain what aid we ask of you:  our community, dedicated to Helerion and tasked to build a holy city within the grasslands of the Pell, needs escort through the wild lands between here and the Pell and scouts to find the ideal site for our community.  Once those tasks are completed you would be free to take other employ.  We will pay generously.  500 gold for each of you, upon completion of the job.

Do you have any questions?" 



_

_


*- -- -- Lady Lucia -- -- -_-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## Systole (Sep 14, 2012)

Sylla appraises the others selected for duty, and then spends an even longer time studying Kazimir, this time with obvious distaste.  Boots walks forward and nudges at her legs, and she looks down at the eidolon in annoyance.  "What?" she demands.

Boots says nothing, so the elf repeats herself.  "What!?"

The elf and the wolf stare at each other for a moment, but it is Sylla, not Boots, who throws her hands up and breaks eye contact.  "Very well," she says.  "I will do as _Captain Threws_ instructs."  The emphasis on who she will take orders from -- and by extension who she will not -- is quite deliberate.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 14, 2012)

Lady Lucia, I have an opening question. What sort of reception will the Pell Horselords have to their grasslands altered with most holy place being built?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
[color=#33D3DD]33D3DD[/color]
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2012)

Lucia looks Sylla in the eye.

"The safety of this community ultimately rests upon me but it is Captain Threws who works in a practical manner to ensure that safety.  As long as you can work with her you are required to take orders from no other."

Kazimir looks like he just swallowed a bug and doesn't like the taste of it.

Captain Threws clears her throat quietly and Lucia motions for her to speak.  "I would feel more comfortable with another pair of skilled swords but I'll make due with what Helerion has sent me.  You all seem to be seasoned warriors and travelers; the bulk of scouting and guard duty will fall to you.  I will coordinate and liaise.  If any of you have any special skills or preferences that I should know about make them known now."

"As for the Pellmen," interrupts Lucia.  "I hope to establish cordial relations with them.  If fact, it is vital to our survival that we do so."  She looks around.  "Other questions?"



_

_


*- -- -- Lady Lucia -- -- -_-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## jbear (Sep 16, 2012)

"What is so dangerous to need heroes for te journey? Last job we took we had to fight off te puffwampi. So we buy te cold iron to scare them. Do we know what we will have to fight this time?"


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 16, 2012)

Denizel watches the exchange with interest absorbing any information that might be gained. He notes Kazimir's reaction to the chain of command, and thinking it likely that Sylla will take point decides to try and secure a safe spot and feelings, as it were.

"I'm sure that between Kazimir and myself we can represent the interests of your people to the Pellman in a reasonable and civilized manner."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 32 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 16, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Kazimir looks like he just swallowed a bug and doesn't like the taste of it.
> 
> Captain Threws clears her throat quietly and Lucia motions for her to speak.  "I would feel more comfortable with another pair of skilled swords but I'll make due with what Helerion has sent me.  You all seem to be seasoned warriors and travelers; the bulk of scouting and guard duty will fall to you.  I will coordinate and liaise.  If any of you have any special skills or preferences that I should know about make them known now."
> 
> "As for the Pellmen," interrupts Lucia.  "I hope to establish cordial relations with them.  If fact, it is vital to our survival that we do so."  She looks around.  "Other questions?"




Bowing to Lady Lucia, Vincenzo then acknowledges the rank of the Captain by snapping to attention. "I am most proficient with this sword, however I am a little better in formation fighting, if that become necessary. I am also knowledgeable in engineering."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 17, 2012)

Sylla shrugs.  "You see my bow, and Boots' teeth and claws.  They are not for show.  Beyond that, we can scout and track, and should your attempts at diplomacy fail, mine might be ... more convincing."  A disturbing grin crosses the summoner's lips, but it disappears quickly.


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 17, 2012)

"Ah ... special skills. I have te magic stick for healing and one for talking to te animals!" Maui announces proudly as the others begin to share their talents. "Tane te Forest Father listens to Maui's prayers ... sometimes. Tane sent Maui a mist once to hide from our enemies." Maui thinks hard before adding "Maui and Taniwha are fearless. When others run, we stand. Death is just another journey."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 17, 2012)

With the revelation of skills Lucia looks thoughtfully at the four before her.  She is clearly reassessing her initial perceptions and seems not to be dismayed by what she hears.

Kazimir shoots Sylla a wary glance and rubs nervously at his throat before responding to Maui's question.  "Ah, well, between Martna and the grasslands of the Pell is a large expanse of wilderness bordered on either side by hills rising into mountains.  There _could_ be any number of large predators but the, ah, hope is that with the recent traffic of Pellmen here and back that large predators will have been scared off or already dealt with.  But then there is the possibility of brigands, and the Pellmen themselves.  With my facility for languages and Master Denizel's skills I am sure there is no worry on that part."

"Very well, then," says Lucia as she sinks back into her chair with no small amount of relief as she takes weight off her bad leg.  "If this work and the pay is acceptable to you then welcome to our company.  I estimate it will take another couple of days to ready the caravan so you have our leave until then.  When you return Captain Threws will see that you have suitable Pell-bred mounts and tack and you need not worry about providing rations for the journey; we will have a communal cookfire and food will be prepared for you.  Thank you."

It is a dismissal but not so absolute that the lady seems unwilling to answer further questions should you have them.

        *GM:*  Unless someone has something they need to do before setting out I'm ready to advance things.     



_

_


*- -- -- Lady Lucia -- -- -_-- - Captain Threws - --_  - - Kazimir the Lion - -*


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 17, 2012)

Denizel gives Kazimir a little nod at his mention. 









*OOC:*


Ready to go.


----------



## Systole (Sep 17, 2012)

Sylla nods curtly and begins walking away.  Boots, however, lingers a moment.  With a furtive look over his shoulder at his Sylla, the darkwolf takes a step toward Lucia.  "Uh, those meals you were talking about?" he says, "There's going to be enough for _everybody_, right?"

"Boots, heel!" Sylla barks.  With a guilty expression, Boots scurries away to join his mistress, not waiting for a response from Lucia.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 18, 2012)

With a final bow Vincenzo Nods his agreement. While the packing goes on, Vincenzo will give what aid he can.


----------



## jbear (Sep 18, 2012)

Maui stands for a while staring at Kazimir before he decides he has understood about all he is going to from the man. "So where we are going there are no monsters..."

Maui looks crestfallen before he turns and stalks away with Vincenzo, Taniwha biting at his heels playfully by his side.









*OOC:*


Ready!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 19, 2012)

"Uh, well I wouldn't go so far as saying that. Monsters can show up any where. I know some people can be quite monstrous . . . . . . ."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 20, 2012)

A few brief days later Denizel, Maui & Taniwha, Sylla & Boots, and Vincenzo find themselves returned to the camp of Lucia's followers and are greeted by a cheerful and hectic bustle as last minute tasks are tackled.  As the adventurers pass in their search for Captain Threws they see men and women finish the loading of wagons, corral children and numerous small herds of goats, sheep, and cows and call out greetings to their neighbors and the adventurers.

Eventually the group finds Captain Threws in likely the only oasis of calm amidst the swirl of activity of breaking camp.  The captain is also likely the only one who is not annoyingly cheerful; she stands next to a wagon with a scowl on her face and a map in her hands.  With the arrival of the group she looks up and it is clear that her mind is occupied on the journey to come as she speaks.

"Nearly 700 miles to the Pell."  She sighs and shakes her head.  "And they are treating it like an afternoon picnic.  Madness."  Realizing she is letting her doubts show Captain Threws visibly stiffens her resolve, rolls the map, and stuffs it into a case.  She takes in the six men, women and creatures arrayed before her and doesn't seem pleased.  Striding off she continues speaking.  It is obvious she expects to be followed.

"We've mounts for you over here.  Good, trained, Pell-bred mounts of the fast and agile breeds favored by the Goti.  The train will be moving slow enough that you won't need them if you lack riding skills.  Our procession is long, though: twelve wagons, at least twice that in horses, and just over one hundred men, women, and children.  And livestock.  I would prefer you to be maneuverable.  I've men and women walking alongside the wagons armed with staves; not time to train them in much else.  They can hold their own for a little while, at least, hopefully long enough for you to arrive and finish any problem that arises.  Find a place along the line and I'll get these wagons rolling."









*OOC:*


Apologies for the delay.  Time available for posting more limited than usual and occasional site difficulties have slowed me more than normal.










*-- - Captain Threws - --*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2012)

"Might I recommend the following? Maui and Taniwah toward the back. You are hunters and know the way of predators at the back of a herd.Denizel toward the front as a spotter and greeter. Sylla, Boots and I in the middle as reserve and shock, To arrive where we have the need most. Thoughts?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 20, 2012)

Sylla shakes her head.  "The train will be a furlong in length -- thirty or forty heartbeats at a hard ride.  Better for two groups -- one at point and one at vanguard -- which also leaves no one to fall alone.  Either the wild man or I will take point, where we can read tracks before a hundred head of cattle walk across them."  









*OOC:*


Figure one wagon every 70', so about 650' total end to end.  A quadruple move for a horse is 200' so we should be able to get from one end to the other in 3-4 rounds.  I'd rather not leave anyone solo if we can help it.  Sylla doesn't care whether she's front or back, or where Denizel ends up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 20, 2012)

"Sylla, You read tracks? Best to have you float about the wagon train. The rest of us will come to your aid when you call."


----------



## jbear (Sep 21, 2012)

Maui goes along with any plan unphased. He chuckles at the idea of riding a horse. "That sounds like fun" he comments. "Maybe after te journey I buy a new magic stick to make you big like te horses, Taniwha. And Maui ride you!" His cat companion lifts a leg in response and begins preening himself.









*OOC:*


 Maui is not really one for well thought out strategies. He will happily go where he is told.


----------



## Systole (Sep 22, 2012)

Sylla frowns.  "Boots and I will stay near the head of the train, then.  The rest of you can do as you wish."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 23, 2012)

Sylla and Boots set off in the vanguard of the train of wagons leaving the others to sort out their own positions as they see fit.

It isn't long before the wagons, traveling their slow way southeast, have left the farmlands close to Martna behind and headed off into the hills and light woodlands between the foothills of the northernmost reach of the Seithr Mountains and the range of mountains farther north and east.  It is the best land path between the Landadel Baronies and the grasslands of the Pell as evidenced by the worn track where the Pellmen drove their herds for the market in Martna.  The grass is just beginning to recover from its previous trampling.

Traveling with the caravan is tedious and Captain Threws keep you all busy scouting and guarding from sun-up to sun-down.  Lady Lucia and Threws and even Kazimir are kept busy heading off problems and riding herd on the settlers.  The settlers started the journey full of excitement and eagerness but after a week the patina of joyousness is beginning to wear off and the adults at least are taking on a more stoic affect.

Late in the afternoon of the eighth day, after the wagons have circled, camp is set and small groups of foragers set off on brief foray's to supplement the caravan's supplies a trio of men come rushing out of a nearby copse slightly hunched over as if trying to avoid something.  The forager in the lead has a bag clutched to his chest and has a nasty looking scratch on his face.  Of the two following closely behind, one has his hand clamped to his ear and the other is ducking and holding his arm raised above his head to shield himself from something.

        *GM:*  Based on distance from camp you are all within one or two rounds of the men.  I'll post up a map later today.  Feel free to rp your dawning awareness that something isn't quite right and whatever you might do at that realization.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 23, 2012)

Vincenzo stands from where he settled for a watch, and with hand  on his rapier, he rushes to be at the side of the settlers. "so, a native has been stirred, eh?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 24, 2012)

Taniwha's head turns as the men race out of the trees, and Maui's head follows. Though he had spent the last week riding the horse he was by no means a natural horse rider. With some effort and coaxing he gets the horse into a lazy canter in the general direction of the men. "Haere ra ki nga tane!" With a call he sends Taniwha forward to guard the men. The cheetah pins its ears back and races into action, closing the distance far more swiftly than Maui upon his loping mount.


----------



## Systole (Sep 24, 2012)

Sylla pulls out her bow and sets off for the men at a lope.  "Don't let them back to the caravan!" she calls.  "Boots, intercept those fools."

As Boots passes her, he says, "Sure, boss.  But why?"

"Because that's how _you_ look when you've been eating carrion."

 [sblock=OOC]Sending Boots at quad move to meet them and stop them.  Sylla moving double while drawing bow.

Anyone wanna bet they stole some fairy dust or something?[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 24, 2012)

Systole said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna bet they stole some fairy dust or something?











*OOC:*


i would be a fool to bet against you


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2012)

With Taniwha and Boots racing up to the three men the men slow their rush away from the copse.  Their faces show blank startlement and it's fairly clear that they aren't certain about the intentions of the cheetah and the darkwolf.  Though they try to avoid Boots the darkwolf keeps getting in their way and preventing them from continuing their retreat.

"Gah!  Call off yer wolf!  And get this thing offa me!"

Flying after the men is one very angry, tiny winged lizard.  As the men slow and are stopped by Boots the lizard dives the trailing man and opens up a deep scratch on the man's scalp.  The man hollers, ducks, and flails wildly at the creature.

As Vincenzo, Maui, and Sylla get closer (Denizel is conspicuously absent) they can hear screeching as several other of the lizards perch in the nearby trees and let their dismay be known.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Adventurers
Swoop Lizards

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining; missing?
Maui: 29/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 23/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 29/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Swoop Lizard 1 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 2 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 3 (AC 19): 0 damage taken[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 25, 2012)

Taniwha, having been told to guard the men, springs into attack, snapping and clawing up at the winged lizard. Maui in the mean time gets off the horse and pulls on his shield. He coos at his mount, urging it to stay where it is.

[sblock=Actions]
Maui dismounts and puts on his shield. If needed he will try and keep his horse calm and out of the fight with Wild Empathy.

Taniwha steps in and lets rip on the winged lizard with a full attack
I will track down Maui's stat block ASAP! promise!

Dmg: Claws 2+2+2 = 6 dmg + bite 8dmg = 14 dmg total (+ possible trip?)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +7; 1d6+5 (Crit: 18-29/x2)
and Heavy Shield


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLWx2, Obscuring Mist
2nd: Barkskin, Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 50/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 25, 2012)

Denizel, hearing the screams of a wolf attack soon comes bounding around the corner of the one of the wagons. He hastily tucks in his shirt as he rushes forward and reaches a hand up toward the symbol of his goddess raises and hushed prayer for her graces.

_Regular conquests favor the goddess after all. . ._

[sblock=Actions]PM Sent.

Denizel will rush towards the group. Place me near or on the map as you see fit. He only needs to be within 50 ft of the group to cast Bless, which he does.

Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 32 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 25, 2012)

"Boots, catch one of those things."

"On it, boss!"

[sblock]Sylla: Shoot lizard #2 .

Boots: If he can charge (not sure who's in the way or if those are bushes or trees), charge and grapple.  If not, move to F5.
  [MENTION=75065]jbear[/MENTION] Flying creature are immune to trip.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x1[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 25, 2012)

Vincenzo squints hi eyes looking at the men running. "Alright, what did you 'find' "

Having been on a merchant chain or two and done some 'foraging' himself, he easily sees the three men have stirred up the local fauna somehow. He places his horse between the men and the train and places his hand on his rapier's ivory handle.



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 26, 2012)

Taniwha bats the swoop lizard from the sky, pins it to the ground with his other paw and bites down on the lizard's body with a crunch of bones.  The lizard chirps once in panic and falls limp.  Maui's horse stomps its hoof in eagerness to move to the battle.  His light, Goti-bred mount appears to have no fear of combat.

Denizel dashes up to join the others and shares his goddess' blessing with them granting a bit of divine accuracy and power.

Sylla's arrow comes close to striking one of the lizards but thuds into a branch of the scraggly tree.  Boots dashes forward and leaps to grab one of the lizards but his teeth snap closed on air.  The darkwolf's presence in the copse sets off a chorus of high-pitched and highly agitated chirps and a handful of swoop lizards explode into sky and begin circling.

Vincenzo blocks the men's retreat and though they aren't in immediate danger they still seem a bit jumpy.  "We didn't do nothing!" declares one of the men.  "Just found some mushrooms.  How was we ta know they was beneath a lizard nest?"

The lizards circle near the trees in agitation over being disturbed in their roosting.  One dives on Boots and snaps the darkwolf's shoulder with its sharp teeth leaving a light scratch.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]
Sorry, I made an error on AC in my previous post.  Corrected below.

Initiative:
Adventurers
Swoop Lizards

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 29/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 23/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Denizel: Bless

Conditions in Effect:  Bless

Enemy Status:
Swoop Lizard 1 (AC 19): 14 damage taken; dying[/red]
Swoop Lizard 2 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 3 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 4 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 5 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 6 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2012)

"May I see these mushrooms?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 26, 2012)

"We should consider ourselves lucky it was just a lizard nest and not a fae circle." Denizel says with a smile as he pulls out his crossbow and takes careful aim. The bolt goes flying out but gets lodged amidst the branches of the tree.

_Well so much for the favor of the gods._

[sblock=Actions]Bless in Effect: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

Crossbow vs Swoop Lizard 3 Miss
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 26, 2012)

"Idiots, all of you," Sylla growls at the men. Seeing Vincenzo parleying in the midst of battle she barks at the Venzan. "Now is the time for killing beasts!"

[sblock]Sylla: Shoot lizard 6.

Boots: Full attack on 6, step forward into its spot afterwards, assuming it drops.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 26, 2012)

Glaring at the painted elf he says"return quickly to the tr ain, since they are not eggs."He then draws his rapier.
He looks about the field to see if any one is being worried by the lizards and heads that way to defend that person.

free: talk
move: as part of, draw weapon
Standard: hold to defend any who are being attacked-be it caster, archer or civilian.



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 26, 2012)

Maui walks forward drawing his sling and letting loose a stone bullet at one of the flying lizards "Shoo away from here lizards! Haere atu!"

Taniwha rushes  towards the winged creatures, leaping up and snapping at them.

[sblock=Actions]Maui moves to J9 drawing sling. He loads a stone bullet and fires at Swoop lizard 2 
Edit: Oops ... I don't think I can load a sling with a heavy shield; If I can't he drops the shield. I also forgot Bless Bonus but still a miss. 

How high up are the lizards btw?

Taniwha moves to E7 and bites at Swoop Lizard 2[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: Bless

In Hand: MW Sling: +5; 1d4+2 (Crit:x2) 19/20 Bullets
and Heavy Shield


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLWx2, Obscuring Mist
2nd: Barkskin, Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 50/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Bless

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2012)

"But dem fairies don' have much in sharp teeth," says the forager nearest to Denizel as he holds his ear with a bit nipped out of the top.  He ducks and turns to watch as Denizel's bolt whizzes past and disappears in the trees.  "Dang, better luck next time."

Sylla's arrow catches the swoop lizard in the neck and sends it spiraling to the ground.  Boots leaps and catches one in his mouth and again chomps down on it breaking bones and killing it.

Vincenzo moves over to guard the foragers and shoo them along to the caravan but they seem more interested in watching the show than listening to Vincenzo's orders.

Taniwha dashes over and snaps at a low flying lizard.  The cat seriously injures it but it wriggles from Taniwha's teeth.  In the lizard's weak effort to fly up and out of the big cat's reach Taniwha is able to snap his teeth on the lizard's tail and drag it down.  The broken lizard dangles from the cat's mouth.

Only a couple of the flying lizards remain unbroken.  They both circle high in the air and then earning their name swoop down to attack.  The lizard diving at Maui flashes past but its teeth miss nipping a chunk from the druid's flesh.  Taniwha isn't so lucky: the lizard gouges a long bloody streak in the cat's flank.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Adventurers
Swoop Lizards

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 29/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 18/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Denizel: Bless

Conditions in Effect:  Bless

Enemy Status:
Swoop Lizard 1 (AC 19): 14 damage taken; dying
Swoop Lizard 2 (AC 19): 9 damage taken; dying[/red]
Swoop Lizard 3 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 4 (AC 19): 0 damage taken
Swoop Lizard 5 (AC 19): 10 damage taken; dying
Swoop Lizard 6 (AC 19): 10 damage taken; dying
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2012)

Vincenzo sees a swoop lizard near his friend Maui, so he urges his horse over to take a stab at it.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Attack: +7; Damage: 1D6 + 3
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Sep 27, 2012)

Flattening his ears with a howl of pain, Taniwha spits the broken body from between his jaws. Skipping to one side he swats and snaps furiously at the last remaining lizard. 

Maui beams a smile at Vincenzo as he stabs his rapier clean through the head of the flying lizard that was clawing at his face. "Thank you Handsome Blade! Maui never was good at throwing te stones." With that he drops the sling at his feet and draws his scimitar, and seeing Taniwha have little success downing the scaly biter, he strides across the grass to slash at it viciously with the blade.

[sblock=Actions] Taniwha: 5ft step to D7 and full attack on Swoop Lizard 4 
Maui: Drops Sling ... Draws Scimitar moving to E7 and attacks
Total dmg: 11
[/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (17)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: Bless

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +7; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
Dropped: Heavy Shield; Sling


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLWx2, Obscuring Mist
2nd: Barkskin, Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 50/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 18
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Bless

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 27, 2012)

_You still want ... ?_

_No, just kill it._

_Okey-doke, boss._

[sblock]Sylla: Ready attack on any other hostiles in that direction.

Boots: Full attack on 4.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 27, 2012)

Denizel quickly reloads and turns to face the next lizard which is quickly splattered in blood. He turns to the next to see the same thing happen again. _This group might just work out. They obviously quite efficient at these rough tasks._

He straightens up and smiles. "Excellent work. Very quick threat resolution." He then turns to Maui and the great cat. "Do you need me to mend. . ." Takes a moment to remember. "Taniwha, or are you able to attend to that?"

[sblock=Actions]Bless in Effect: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

No actions this round as it appears there are no more enemies.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 27, 2012)

Vincenzo and Maui cut down the last two angry swoop lizards and the three foragers cheer, run up to the two and slap them on the back in congratulations.  One scoops up a lizard and holding it by the tail inspects the creature.  "Not much meat but it'll liven the stew anyway, eh?  You recken it tastes like chicken?"  He grins and shrugs.  "What you figure they gots eggs in them nests?  We should check it out."


----------



## Systole (Sep 27, 2012)

"Be smarter about which eggs you take next time," Sylla growls at the men. "Or bring slings and take down your own meat, because I do not appreciate being roused to hunt vermin _and don't you even *think* about it."_ The last remark is directed at Boots, who had been edging toward one of the carcasses.

"What!? Who said anything about rolling in dead lizard? I didn't say anything about rolling in dead lizard!" he says, looking shifty.

Sylla turns back to the foragers. "Now collect these carcasses before they attract something that's actually a threat." With a final glare, she begins stalking back toward the caravan. Boots gives the dead swoop lizards a final, longing glance and then follows her.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 27, 2012)

Vincenzo looks to the jungle druid  warrior, "maybe hatch a few and raise them as pets?"


----------



## jbear (Sep 27, 2012)

Maui nods, sheathing his scimitar. "I'll look after te King." He kneels at Taniwha's side and whispers a prayer in his jagged language. The spirit he prays to hears his plee and when the druid smooths his hand over the feline's wound it all but disappears. 

Maui then retrieves his sling and discarded shield, stowing them away quickly before returning to his horse.

As the foragers discuss the lizard stew and foraging eggs, he can't help but nod at Sylla's words though he does comment to Vincenzo "This one ... she is always angry. I wonder why."

He chuckles at Vincenzo's suggestion to hatch an egg. "You want Maui to become te mother to te lizard bird while we are working? I don't think te Angry One would be happy to find Maui sitting on te egg when te next trouble arrives!" Maui walks back to his horse chuckling, obviously quite amused by the thought. Taniwha pads along beside him gnawing on one of the lizards, the merry sound of cracking bones and popping joints accompanying them.

[sblock=Actions] Cast CLW on Taniwha and then retrieve and stow weapons and shield. [/sblock]
[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: 

In Hand: Scimitar +1: +7; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
Dropped: Heavy Shield; Sling


Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLW: 1/2 Used, Obscuring Mist; 
2nd: Barkskin, Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 50/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 28, 2012)

Denizel squirmed a bit at the sight of the lizards and the talks of chopping them up for meat. _They don't look very appetizing to me. You must be patient. You will be in a new court soon and off the road._ He moved forward to support the words of the others.

"You must listen to Sylla in these actions men and tread the woods carefully. More fearsome things than these lizards have been known to wander close to the roads of men." And after a pause. "But now that these creatures are dead it would be cruel not to gather the eggs. Good for the muscles and the throat."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 28, 2012)

The three men exchange worried glances as they are castigated by Sylla though Denizel catches one rolling his eyes.  "Didn't steal no eggs," he mutters.

"Raising a lizard bird.  Now that'd be somethin'," says another in response to Vincenzo's suggestion to Maui.

The three listen a bit more receptively as Denizel warns them to be cautious.  "Oh, don't worry.  We got Helerion's protections.  Kazimir made sure of it.  See?"  They each pull out a crude amulet formed of two sticks tied together and yellow yarn woven between the ends making a primitive sun symbol.

When Denizel continues and gives his tacit approval to gather whatever eggs they might find the three men grin and dash off into the copse.  There is a rustling as they search through the underbrush then one calls out in surprise.  After hearing a retching noise the three men shuffle out, much less animated than before, pale and grim looking.  One is wiping his mouth on his sleeve.

"She been dead a while, but there's a girl in there."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 28, 2012)

Vincenzo dismounts as quickly as possible and runs to the men, ensuring not to step in the expected vomit.


----------



## jbear (Sep 28, 2012)

Maui replies equally lightly to the foragers when they show interest in hatching an egg. "Well, if you want to be te mother until te eggs hatch Maui will teach you how to sit on them. But you cannot sit on te eggs and hunt te food. Te mother sits warm and waits."

He is already on his horse and about to turn away when the men return with their grim news. He grows serious, dismounting once more. "Show us."


----------



## Systole (Sep 28, 2012)

Boots' ears prick up as the conversation carries to him. "Uh, boss ... ?"

Sylla turns, and with a frown, notes that there seems to be some sort of problem. She walks back to the site of the attack, Boots beside her. The elf nods as the wild man instructs the foragers to lead them to the body. Her expression is unreadable. With a slight inclination of her head, she instructs the eidolon to move forward, and he does so, his nose to the ground.

[sblock=Actions]Boots will see if he can smell anything besides corpse.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 28, 2012)

Denizel's face falls at the ghastly news. _I suppose I should make sure the girl gets her proper rights. That would be the right thing to do. We'll let the others investigate the scene first. You know there is another thing one can do with a dead body. You're depraved._

Denizel follows the group solemnly, obviously struggling with something internally. He keeps to the outside, not actually wanting to see the body, but know he might be called on to examine something. 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2012)

The foragers lead Maui and the others to the copse.  Two step aside and wait at the edge as the third pushes aside branches and enters the area sheltered amidst the trees.

The area within the trees is small and reeks of lizard droppings and old decay.  The forager points out what looks to be a collapsed animal den where a small body is curled.  The clothes are torn and little remains except bones; animals and insects have done a good job of cleaning most of the tissue from the bones.  Incongruously a cloth doll lies in the open near the body.

        *GM:*  Perception, Heal, and Knowledge (local) or (geography) if you wish to investigate the remains further.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Sep 29, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> *GM:*  Perception, Heal, and Knowledge (local) or (geography) if you wish to investigate the remains further.




Vincenzo pokes around and points to things he notices.


----------



## jbear (Sep 30, 2012)

"Te creature is a long time dead. We should leave te dead to rest with peace."

Maui is hesitant to get closer. He orders Taniwha to keep his distance. He does approach close enough to kneel outside and offer a prayer to Tane.

"Let te spirits here walk free and begin te journey to Hawaiki, Forest Father. Haere, haere, haere atu."

He remains there some time in quiet meditation as his spirit probes whether the spirit of the child remains trapped in torment or if it has moved on.

[sblock=OOC]Is taking 10 an option here? If it is Maui would have 13 Geography (trained), 16 Heal (trained) and 18 perception (trained) [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Sep 30, 2012)

Denizel skirts the outside of the grove for now, looking for any other clues to what happened here. A discarded item, a muddied footstep perhaps. _You have no idea what you're doing._

[sblock=Actions]Perception 19

I can also try knowledge local but IC, Denizel would rather let other people examine the body until its necessary that he acts. A little prodding would speed that along. [/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 30, 2012)

Boots heads into the copse first, nose to the ground, with Sylla following behind.  Her eyes light on the doll and her expression twists into one of absolute fury.  It is a moment before she looks up and notices a missing investigator.  "Bard!  Your eyes, here.  Now!"

She moves over to the doll and picks it up.  "There is going to be a reckoning for this."  She turns to the foragers.  "Fetch me a shovel."  There is murder in her eyes.  

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'll wait to for the DM and see if I actually find something on the outside of the grove before responding to Sylla's summons.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

Vincenzo pokes around until a particular glint catches his eye.  Investigating further he discovers a gold bead.  Sifting through the dirt he finds another, then an amber bead, and finally a broken strand with several beads alternating gold and amber.  Whoever this girl was she possessed a fair amount of wealth.

Out of respect the foragers step back and stand silently while Maui performs his ritual for the spirit of the girl.  The druid is drawn, or perhaps led by the spirits of this place, to look at the body.  By the scraps of clothing he sees and the beads that Vincenzo shows him Maui is fairly certain that the child was a member of a Goti clan, perhaps traveled north to Martna to trade.  In addition, Maui discovers a strange gouge in the skull as if she were struck by something sharp and jagged; probably the blow that killed her.

Denizel circles the copse.  Too much time has passed for him to discover any relevant tracks and the proximity of the swoop lizard nest would only serve to further obscure any evidence of that sort.  However, as Denizel studies the ground the setting sun causes a gleam to flash for a fraction of a second on the ground near him.  Running his hand across a bare patch of earth he finds a roughly triangular bit of black glass about the size of the end of his thumb.

Boots sniffs around near the body.  Everything smells normal except a very faint scent tickles his nose with a bit of spice with an underlying scent of something else that is old enough and faint enough that he can't quite place it but reminds him of a sickhouse he once passed in Venza.  Sylla's fury sends the three foragers scurrying for the camp as quickly as they can go.


----------



## jbear (Oct 1, 2012)

"Te girl was murdered. Te hole in te head is made by te sharp point. Te beads are tribal beads. Goti tribe maybe. I'm not sure where we are right now, and which way te Goti live. Maybe that is a good question to ask te Boss. If te girl is far from home and we travel te way of her home, Maui will take her bones back to be buried. She is at peace but her family must be suffering."

Maui looks to the others in case they might know which way the Goti tribe might lie making the return of her remains a possibility.


----------



## Systole (Oct 1, 2012)

"I don't know what I'm smelling, guys.  Spices ... sickhouse ... sorry,"  Boots says.

Seeing Denizel's find, Sylla says, "So she was killed by an obsidian axe.  Or one of those ... a terbutje, I think they are called.  Are there tribes nearby who use such things?"  Her knuckles are white on her bow.  

She nods curtly at the druid's suggestion.  "Yes, a reasonable idea.  We will return her remains if possible."

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 1, 2012)

Denizel picks up the glass just as Sylla bellows for him. _She's got spirit! Why don't you?_ Denizel holds up the bit of glass as he enters the grove. He thinks on what he knows about this area and this girls clan as he takes a look at the ghastly body. "Let me think for a moment on what I remember about these . . . Goti"

[sblock=Actions]Knowledge Local: 12

Knowledge Religion: 23 I'd specifically like to know what this girl's burial practices might be.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2012)

At the least the group is aware that the Goti are a nomadic people living on the grasslands of the Pell renowned for their breeding of exceptional horses of speed and endurance.  The horses you ride are Goti-bred mounts purchased in Martna and the lands you travel towards are Goti and Pell lands though by all calculations it will be another two weeks probably three at the rate the wagons travel before you reach the northern border of the Pell.

Denizel recalls quite a bit about Goti religious belief and particularly burial practice.  Numerous rituals prepare the spirit for its journey to the otherworld and protect the living from uneasy spirits.  The body is attended during these rituals, at the proper time taken to a holy site, and left in the open air for crows, the servants of Maga, a Goti goddess of death, to devour.  Later there are rituals with the bones.  The specifics of these rituals elude Denizel's but one thing he knows with absolute certainty: only holy men or women were allowed to touch the body.  From the looks of it this child did not undergo any of the rituals required and according to Goti belief would be in danger of becoming a restless spirit.


----------



## jbear (Oct 2, 2012)

Maui takes out one of the large sacks and rope from his pack. He looks to the others awaiting confirmation they will indeed be heading towards the Goti tribes. When he receives it he begins to move carefully into the den to retrieve the body and place it gently into the sack. He chants a prayer under his breath in a lilting rhythm until he is done.

If no one moves to stop him and nothing untoward occurs he motions to Vincenzo with the open sack. "Give her back te beads."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 2, 2012)

Denizel cringes a little as Maui approaches the body. "Just be careful. Only Goti holymen are allowed to touch their dead. Now in this case I'd say that rule has already been broken, but we should be as respectful as possible. . . the least of which is so that things go over well should we find some Goti. . . the worst of which is we don't want her rising up as some kind of wraith."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 2, 2012)

Sylla nods as Maui collects the remains, and then she adds the doll to the sack as well.  Unless stopped, she'll head back to her place at the front of caravan, and woe is he who bothers her.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 2, 2012)

Handing the beads to Maui, Vincenzo says, "Well I just hope they accept that Maui is indeed a holy man of sorts."


----------



## jbear (Oct 2, 2012)

Maui ties off the sack with rope and then ties the sack behind his saddle. Maui nods gravely at Denizel's and Vincenzo's words. "We will do what we can. We can do no more."

He rides back to his place at the tail of the caravan still softly praying for guidance and protection.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 3, 2012)

Maui does everything that he can to take care of the girl's body.  It will either be enough for the Goti or it won't but there is nothing else that can be done about it at this time.

The foragers make sure that Maui, Denizel, Sylla, Boots, Taniwha, and Vincenzo get a large portion of the mushroom stew and the roast lizard that they cook up.  It seems, however, that the discovery of the dead girl has cast a pall over the entire camp and the meal is a gloomy affair that breaks up quickly as most everyone heads off to their tents.  The lady Lucia comes round and asks a few questions about their discovery but mostly listens quietly.  Although not happy with the event she seems to accept that the group handled things as best as the circumstances allowed and eventually limps off to her own tent.

The next day the caravan of Helerion worshipers continues their journey.  The days pass, spirits rise and fall due to the vagaries of extended travel, miles pass under the slow but relentless turning of the wagon's wheels.  Seventeen days after finding the girl, just over three weeks since the journey began, the caravan nears the expanse of the grasslands of the Pell.  The land here is rolling hills, predominantly grass but with large stretches of woods along streams.

Sylla, scouting ahead of the caravan like usual, is the first to see the wheeling carrion birds circling in the sky over the next hill and some distance to the southeast.  It doesn't take long before the birds are visible to the entire caravan.


----------



## Systole (Oct 3, 2012)

Sylla whistles to get the others' attention.  "Get your horses.  We need to investigate."

She turns her mount towards the center of the where the birds are congregating.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2012)

Vincenzo follows the painted elf, asking, "do you think it might be leftovers from the horsemen, monster attack or . . . . .,?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 3, 2012)

"We are approaching Goti lands." Denizel pipes in as he joins the others on his horse. "It may be that this mound is one of their sacred sights, where they intentionally leave their dead to. . . picked by the local birds."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 3, 2012)

Maui rides up and hears Denizel's words. "Let us go and see. But not touch."

He rides with the others, Taniwha at his side.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking off in the direction of the buzzards Vincenzo, speaking to no one in particular, says, "NOT touch, King Taniwa?"  Then gazing down at the hunting cat he says, "Huh, where's the fun in that?" 

A look at the swordsman shows mirth in his eyes.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

Riding up the crest of the hill the four along with Taniwha and Boots get their first real look at the grasslands of the Pell.  Grasses tall and short stretch across the ground to the horizon and wave in a stiff breeze.  It is inspiring in its vastness and perhaps a bit overwhelming for someone with an aversion to wide open spaces and skies as big and blue as can hardly be imagined.  In the distance to the east toy-like wooden buildings sit nestled amongst hillocks with thin lines of smoke rising up from the buildings to vanish into the sky.

The immediate view, below the hill, is less inspiring.  While it could have been a site for Goti 'burials' it is clearly not the case here, but the handiwork of bandits.  Three enclosed wagons two brightly painted and showing animalistic tribal figures and the third smoldering from recent fire sit recently abandoned on the plain.  The fire has mostly burnt out and there are no draft animals to be seen but men, women, children, and dogs sprawl in death where they apparently made a stand to defend their lives and were cut down by arrow, sword, or axe.

Perched on the wagons and awkwardly hopping amongst the bodies are vultures and a large flock of crows.  The crows squabble over choice tidbits and otherwise flap their wings and caw in agitation whenever another crow or a vulture invades perceived claims.  The noise is tremendous.


----------



## jbear (Oct 4, 2012)

"Maui will use his magic stick to talk to te Death Birds. Taniwha, no eating! E noho."

Commanding Taniwha to stay, the jungle druid begins forward, drawing out one of his prized wands. "Tane, help Maui find te Death Bird that is not stupid" he prays. Taniwha sits down on his haunches with a growl, tail twitching.

When he is near enough so as not to waste the spell he touches the wand to his mouth, rubbing his lips moments later as the magical tingle spreads and numbs them before spreading into his tongue.

In a loud voice that no human ear can understand he calls to the vultures and crows in a strong voice. [sblock=Vulturen? Crowish? Bird!]"Patient Bird Crow. Sky Eye Vulture. Who will tell Maui, son of Tane the Forest Father what you have witnessed happen here today? Which of you can tell the story of who gave you this feast?"[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]Command Taniwha to stay so he doesn't scare the birds.
Cast Guidance on way to wagons. Use Wand of Speak to Animals (3 minutes)
Wild Empathy + Guidance to get the birds on Maui's side as he speaks. [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 4, 2012)

Denizel turns his head and removes a hankercheif from an inner pockets to hold over his nose and mouth. He keeps his horse back and waits to see what the birds have to say,

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 4, 2012)

Vincenzo moves his horse, ready to leap into action at a moments notice, should the jungle warrior need help.

"Taniwa, I wish you could talk to me to let me know if you think there is danger." muses Vincenzo out loud.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2012)

Maui approaches the 'Death Birds' and speaks to them in the language that they will understand trying to sooth them and extract information.  They are, unfortunately and despite his best efforts, agitated by Maui's presence.  The crows begin squawking and any helpful voices that might have been heard are drowned out by the cacophony.  The vultures ignore Maui and take advantage of the crows' distraction to hop closer and snatch morsels for themselves which in turn causes more cries of dismay from the crows.

It takes almost a full minute of speaking in soothing tones before Maui feels the crows have settled enough for him to ask his questions again.


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2012)

Seeing the wildman squawking and cawing at the various carrion birds, Sylla attempts with partial success to keep the doubt and incredulity from her face.  She glances at Boots, and some sort of communication passes between them.  The darkwolf finally shrugs and says, "I dunno, boss.  But it's not like all these dead guys are in a hurry to get somewhere."

Sylla grunts and turns back to watch the druid.
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None 

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 5, 2012)

[sblock= Bird] "Now that you are listening, I ask again. Who can tell me the story of what happened here today? Maui knows the Crow is clever. The Crow has a sharp eye and a sharp memory. Did you see patient Crow who brought death to these people? Who set this feast for you this day? Where did they come from? WHich way did they go?" [/sblock]

Maui keeps his calm and waits for a response, trying to catch one of the crows who might respond with some kind of sense that he might direct his questions to personally.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 5, 2012)

Denizel finds a patch of grass or perhaps a small rock to sit on while they wait for answers.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2012)

The crows seem more interested in scolding and driving off the vultures than in answering Maui's questions.  His continuing to ask questions of them seems to just agitate the crows further but Maui believes he could calm them given a bit more time.

With Maui focused on the crows, Sylla watching the druid, and Vincenzo chatting up Taniwha (whose tail is flicking back and forth in either agitation or anticipation) it seems Denizel is the only one to notice a strange black carpet that covers a small section of the grassland far to the south of their position.

        *GM:*  Maui's Wild Empathy check failed but not enough to totally rile the crows.  Roll again, please, if you wish to continue with Wild Empathy.


----------



## jbear (Oct 6, 2012)

Maui prays for patience once more. "Just one bird with te brain, Tane, that is all Maui is asking."

He continues with his questions like a broken record. Over and over.

Seeing that he is getting nowhere Maui decides to cut his losses and get on with things. "Stupid birds. Te dinner is over. Next time you talk to Maui when he asks te questions!"

He turns back towards the others maintaining a patient distance.

"Taniwha! Haere mai! It's not buffalo milk, but te crow is not bad. Haere mai ki te kai!!"

Not resisting a call to a feast of his own Taniwha becomes a streak as he races at blinding speed across the plan, setting the proverbial cat amongst the crows. Black feathers fly as he sets to them tooth and claw as Maui begins to scan the area for signs in the earth that will tell him more than the frustratingly unresponsive birds.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2012)

Crows continually caw in increasing volume to drown out Maui's overtures and questions concerning what happened to the wagons.  As the birds' agitation increases and they turn their beady eyes on the druid in a unified hostility it is clear that Maui isn't going to find answers from them.  Only Sylla, however, is able to react quickly enough for a preemptive strike.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Zero.  Only Sylla to act this round.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Crows
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 29/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 23/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used:

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Murder of Crows 1 (AC 14): 0 damage taken
Murder of Crows 2 (AC 14): 0 damage taken
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2012)

Sylla frowns and exhales.  With a gesture, red-black energy envelops her eidolon.  "Gather round Boots -- if you can," she says, with more than a note of exasperation in her voice.
[sblock=Actions]Evolution Surge (Unnatural Aura) on Boots.

Unnatural Aura (Su): An eidolon is obviously of unnatural origin.  Normal animals do not willingly approach the eidolon unless the  animal's master makes a DC 25 Handle Animal, Ride, or wild empathy check.​Don't know what the range is, but most unnatural auras seem to be 30'.  And not sure how trained the horses are, so this could get interesting.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unnatural Aura

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


horses are warhorses, so combat trained


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2012)

Sylla's mount snorts and stomps its displeasure at being near the suddenly unnatural darkwolf.  It sidles a step away from Boots and shakes its head but doesn't move any further away.  Sylla can feel the tension in the horse's body and knows it is just moments away from bolting.

Maui terminates his negotiations since they are going poorly and begins to scan the ground for other clues and so is taken momentarily off guard when the crows rise up in an angry flock, cawing with their low, croaking voices.  The flock splits in two: one group of crows rises up to circle above the group and the second swoops upon the druid clawing and pecking at his eyes.  The druid receives scratches on his face and neck, and arms and shoulders.  Several are perilously close to his eyes.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]
All, please remember to post actions & grid coordinates when moving.  Otherwise, I'll guess and I won't guarantee it will be exactly as you meant/wanted.

Systole, I think a Ride or Handle Animal check will still be required for Sylla just to keep the mount from bolting away from Boots.  I think the DC will be marginally lower since you aren't trying to force it closer: DC 15, dropping by 5 for each 5 feet you allow the horse to move away (i.e. DC 5 to stop it after it moves 10 feet away, etc.).

Sorry, jbear, crows' initiative trumps your previously stated actions.  No stat block posted & no previous mention of weaponry in hand that I can find so no AoO.  Crows move & do damage to Maui.  Ref DC 13 to avoid damage to eyes & temporary blindness.  Fort DC 13 to avoid distraction.

Initiative:
Crows
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 21/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 23/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used:

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Murder of Crows 1 (AC 14): 0 damage taken
Murder of Crows 2 (AC 14): 0 damage taken
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2012)

Sylla nods to her eidolon.  "Go," she says, and the darkwolf moves to aid Maui, snarling menacingly and batting at the birds with his paws.  Dropping her spear, the elf draws her bow and sends a whistling arrow through the second half of the flock.
[sblock=Actions]Boots will charge/pounce to H9, dealing nonlethal damage at -4.  I hope this counts as moving the mount away?

Sylla will drop spear as a free action, draw bow and fire a whistling arrow to miss.  I know this doesn't do anything technically, but Sylla is currently trying to disrupt the flock rather than kill them.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Spear
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unnatural Aura

Used Items:
Arrows x2
Whistling arrow x1[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 9, 2012)

"What did you say?!" Denizel hurriedly slides off his horse and ducks down chanting a prayer to the goddess. 

"Dear Courtessa, please favor me and my stupid allies. . .allies so poor of tongue that they can insult crows. . .

[sblock=Actions]Dismount Horse (I kind of figured I was already off my horse).
Cast Bless[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

"Taniwa! Maui's in trouble"

Vincenzo urges the fierce jungle cat to aid his druid companion. He then runs to the aid of his friend!

move 10 feet N to F,10
draw rapier as part of move
Std: stab at murder of crows at G,9? not sure if he would be able to attack safely at maui's attackers.


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 9, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, ScorpiusRisk, I read your post where you indicated you had dismounted but I forgot and neglected to double-check when I was making the map.  I'll fix that with my next map/post and Denizel should therefore have a move action that he can take instead of dismounting.  SR, you don't have to blithely accept my mistakes, feel free to point them out.  If I missed anyone else dismounting let me know.

Scott, I don't recall Vincenzo dismounting; I assume you are riding into combat? [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 9, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]No worries. If it really mattered I would have asked for the extra action. As it stands I want to stand next to my horse, so my move action would have been standing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC] . . . . .*snip* . . . . .Scott, I don't recall Vincenzo dismounting; I assume you are riding into combat? [/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]you assume most correctly[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 10, 2012)

Taniwha springs in snapping and clawing at the dumb crows with deadly intent, having understood every word Maui had spoken, growling and hissing as he does so.

[sblock=Taniwha's growling and hissing]"Talking to birds! Foolish idea!"[/sblock]

Maui tries to duck and protect his eyes as he draws sword and shield blood streaming down his face from the gouge marks, blinding his vision.

"Keep your words in te dark hole where te sun don't shine!" Maui growls back, whether at his cat or Denizel it is entirely unclear.

[sblock=Actions]Taniwha 5ft step (E10) next to crows surrounding Maui and full atttack: Total 8 dmg
Maui fails saves and is Blind (-2 ac; -Dex; 50% miss chance) and Distracted (effect?)
If he can he draws his shield and scimitar and takes Total Defense to bring his AC back up to 19. Do I get to take a 5ft step as he hasn't moved? If so F10 [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (15)
HP: 29 Current: 21
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: Bless; Blind; Distracted?

In Hand: Empty?
Scimitar +1: +7; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 



Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLWx2 (1 used), Obscuring Mist
2nd: Barkskin, Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Bless

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2012)

jbear said:


> Conditions: Bless; Blind; Distracted?




from d20 pfsrd:
A creature with this ability can nauseate the creatures that it damages. Any living creature that takes damage from a creature with the distraction ability is nauseated for 1 round; a Fortitude save (DC 10 + 1/2 creature's HD + creature's Con modifier) negates the effect.

add nausium:
Creatures with the nauseated condition experience stomach distress. Nauseated creatures are unable to *attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention.* The only action such a character can take is a single move actions per turn.

good luck, maui.


----------



## jbear (Oct 10, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Okay, so I can draw my shield as a single move action? But no 5ft step? [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2012)

*OOC:*


 I think that is right


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 11, 2012)

On Sylla’s command Boots dashes forward and engages the crows with tooth and claw snapping and slapping.  He batters a few from the air that awkwardly regain their wings and fly away from the flock.  Once away from the mob mentality they seem to settle and land though their feathers still bristle and they continue to caw raucously.  Those crows still within the flock nearest Boots veer away in an attempt to escape from his unnatural aura.

Sylla’s arrow whistles up and past the flock of crows circling above the group.  A few of the crows break off startled by the sound and flap away from the swirling mass of crows but either a much louder noise is required to break up the flock or, possibly, several more of the arrows might manage it.

Denizel bolters his allies with Cortessa’s blessing as Vincenzo spurs his own mount forward.  The duelist lunges upwards above Maui to skewer a crow on his fancy rapier.  His mount feels full of eagerness at the battle and Denizel and Sylla likewise notice their mounts stamping at the excitement.  You get the feeling that a few orders well-communicated would have your mounts battling alongside you.  Sylla's mount in particular settles once Boots has moved away.

Taniwha’s defense of Maui is bloodier than Boots’ attacks and the cat is surrounded by a small cloud of bloody feathers wafting in the hot air.  Despite being clawed, pecked, and gouged by the murderous crows and feeling nauseated by the blinding attacks to his eyes Maui believes that he can stumble away without immediately drawing further attacks though the crows may still end up chasing after him.  He also feels that with the way the crows were swarming around him that his shield would provide little if any protection.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round One.  Maui's move action left before the end of the round.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]
jbear, Scott pretty much has it right: one move action this round.  You _could_ draw your shield or you could move away and draw it as part of your movement <metagame hint>swarms can't make AoOs</hint>.  The only restriction on movement comes from your blindness: faster than 1/2 your move requires an acrobatics DC 10 check.

Initiative:
Crows
Adventurers

Map:
Sorry, my image hosting site is currently down.  I'll update the map as soon as I can.
[Boots - H9] [Vincenzo & horse – F10] [Taniwha – E10] [Denizel can be in any square surrounding his horse since we never specified earlier]




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 21/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 23/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Denizel: Bless

Conditions in Effect: Maui: Blinded, Nauseated

Enemy Status:
Murder of Crows 1 (AC 14): 7 damage taken, 9 nonlethal dmg taken
Murder of Crows 2 (AC 14): 0 damage taken
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 11, 2012)

Maui stumbles blindly away from the murder pulling out his shield as he does so.

[sblock=ooc]Move 1/2 speed to G12 and draw shield [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 12, 2012)

Maui stumbles past the back side of Vincenzo's horse and almost into Denizel's arms in his retreat from the crows.

With Maui momentarily out of reach and the crows unwilling to swarm Boots they instead fly forward to attack the big cat, Vincenzo, and Vincenzo's mount ripping and tearing with their beaks and claws and battering with their wings.  Despite being sorely wounded by the crows Vincenzo's horse retains its sight and is not sickened by the attacks.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]
Vincenzo & Taniwha need saves:
DC 13 Ref or blinded
DC 13 Fort or nauseated

Initiative:
Crows
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 21/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 23/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining
--Vinny's Horse: 15/15 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Denizel: Bless

Conditions in Effect:
--Maui: Blinded (4 days)

Enemy Status:
Murder of Crows 1 (AC 14): 10 damage taken, 18 nonlethal dmg taken
Murder of Crows 2 (AC 14): 0 damage taken
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 12, 2012)

Taniwha ducks his head as the crows reach for his eyes with their claws. The fluttering and diving is too much for the feline who turns tail and scampers out of the swarm as quickly as its legs will carry it, ears pinned back.

Maui continues to stumble a few steps further away, almost crashing into Denizel. Only blind luck saves the jungle warrior from a collision. Maui begins to chant calling forth an ally to fight in his place.

[sblock=OOC] Damn. 

Maui 5ft step to H11 and full round action to cast (exchange Barkskin for) Summon Natural Ally II
(Can I summon a small Gravity Elemental? If not, a wolf)
Taniwha only has a move action: Move to C1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2012)

DC 13 Ref or blinded
DC 13 Fort or nauseated

the pecking and scratching almost gets to his eyes, but a bit of luck is on his side. he finds he is otherwise unaffected my the crows attempt at murder, so he urges his war trained horse to attack while he himself attacks.

standard action - attack
move action - get the injured horse out of there! move to M, 11

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 23/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Yep,  a gravity elemental  It's on the pathfinder rules page amongst elementals. I can summon a small elemental. But it is 3rd Party material. Not core. But they can make flying creatures land  So it would be great. But probably not allowed. But  if you don't ask! [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 13, 2012)

Sylla slips off her horse and moves in behind Boots.  "I shouldn't be expending these magics for _crows_," she mutters.  With a wave, the crows begin moving in slow motion -- at least, it appears that way to Boots, Vincenzo, and Taniwha.

The freshly hasted Boots continues to press his attack on the crows.
[sblock=Actions]Sylla: Dismount (free, made the roll), move to I9, caste Haste on Boots, Sylla, Taniwha, Vincenzo.  [Haste: +1 attack, dodge AC, Reflex, double movement speed, one extra attack when full attacking.]

Boots: 5 foot step to G9, full attack for nonlethal damage.
 [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] Do swarms take only partial NL damage?  By my count, Boots hit with both claws last time for 18, not 9.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception:  +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0

*Boots*
AC:  18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand:  Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Unnatural Aura, Bless

Used Items:
Arrows x2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2012)

jbear said:


> [sblock=OOC]Yep,  a gravity elemental  It's on the pathfinder rules page amongst elementals. I can summon a small elemental. But it is 3rd Party material. Not core. But they can make flying creatures land  So it would be great. But probably not allowed. But  if you don't ask! [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc-I don't believe you!]
nuh uh! I don't see that! oh, wait, you said 3rd party . . . . . oh. there it is.Well how about that.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 14, 2012)

*GM:*  Hmm... Looks like round two was my round to make a lot of mistakes.  My apologies and I've tried to correct below.  Taniwha, Vincenzo, and the horse all get AoO as the swarm moves in to attack which I've rolled in the interest of not dragging this round out any further.  *Systole*, no special resistance against nonlethal, rather a mistake on my part on how to apply swarm resistance to slashing/piercing damage.  *jbear*, sorry, no gravity elementals or other non-standard creatures on the summoning list.

Because the corrections have changed the battlefield *please rework/restate your Round Two actions.*     

As the murder of crows flocks around the mounted Vincenzo and Taniwha the big cat lashes out snapping teeth closed on crows, crunching their bodies and flinging them away to snap again.  Vincenzo skewers a few on his blade and with the approach of Boots the mass of crows loses its cohesion as a mob and the crows break away cawing their distress.

The crowing seems to send the other flock of crows into a frenzy and they circle angrily above the group.  It seems unlikely that additional noise will be able to drive the crows away now.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Two.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative:
Crows
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 21/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 23/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining
--Vinny's Horse: 15/15 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Denizel: Bless

Conditions in Effect:
--Maui: Blinded (4 days)

Enemy Status:
Murder of Crows 1 (AC 14): 10 damage taken, 18 nonlethal dmg taken; dissipated
Murder of Crows 2 (AC 14): 0 damage taken
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 15, 2012)

"Gah!" Denizel stumbles back a bit, trying to keep some allies between himself and the angry birds. He quickly raises his crossbow and takes one of the large birds out with a bolt.

[sblock=Actions]5 Foot step to H12
Crossbow 19 vs AC, 5 damage
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> *GM:*  *snip*.....
> 
> Because the corrections have changed the battlefield *please rework/restate your Round Two actions.*
> 
> ...




Repost of round two:

Vincenzo hops off the horse and picks up a rock to throw at the Rakacious dynn causing birds.
dismount: move action
pick up rock to throw at birds: move action


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jbear (Oct 15, 2012)

With a deep growl Taniwha races towards the other murder of crows and snaps at them with sharp teeth.

Maui, hearing his companion nearby, backs off a step and begins chanting softly, summoning another beast to fight in his stead.

[sblock=OOC]Taniwha: Move to D13 and Bite attack
Maui : Full round action to summon natural ally II as before replacing barkskin: A wolf (possibly reflavoured as a feline? a large Mountain cat?)
SK explained that a summoned creature doesn't arrive until the start of next turn.  As Maui is blind he will summon it next to where he hears Taniwha. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 16, 2012)

Sylla moves her mount south and fires a smoke arrow at the horde of crows.  Boots maneuvers between the horses to attempt to bat a few more out of the air.
[sblock=Actions]Sylla: Move mount south for a clear shot.  Don't think this takes a ride check, just a move action, right?  Fire smoke arrow at D15.  Attacking the square is DC 5, I assume? So it's a hit on anything except 1. 

EDIT: Epic fail.  Thanks, RNG, for making me look like a tool.

Boots: Move E13, NL attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception:  +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC:  18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand:  Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unnatural Aura, Bless

Used Items:
Arrows x2
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X1[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2012)

Denizel's bolt tears through a large crow putting an end to its screeching while Vincenzo hefts a rock in hand in preparation for flinging it at the massed birds.  Maui begins his summoning spell and Taniwha and Boots dash forward to snap at the crows.  The crows are, however, too high above for them to reach.  Their height does mean that Sylla doesn't _have_ to move in order to get her shot off but moving back up the hill does give her better sight lines.  Unfortunately, the arrow sails well past the crows.

Avoiding Boots as much as they can the crows dive at Taniwha though some peck and scratch at Denizel's horse.  Taniwha's teeth snap closed on air but Boots batters a few crows that tumble to the ground in a flurry of wings.  Denizel's horse stamps at the crows but with little effect.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round Three.  Everyone is up.





 
[sblock=Combat Information]
Since the crows were too high for the rolled attacks I used those attacks for the AoO's.

Ref DC 13 to avoid blindness (Taniwha);
Fort DC 13 to avoid distraction/nausea (Taniwha)

Initiative:
Crows
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 21/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 17/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining
--Denizel's Horse: 8/15 hit points remaining

Spells/Abilities Used: Denizel: Bless

Conditions in Effect:
--Maui: Blinded (4 days)

Enemy Status:
Murder of Crows 1 (AC 14): 10 damage taken, 18 nonlethal dmg taken; dissipated
Murder of Crows 2 (AC 14): 2 damage taken, 7 nonlethal dmg taken
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 16, 2012)

Sylla curses as her arrow lands wide of the mark.  "I did not just miss the damned _ground_," she growls, drawing another arrow and nocking it.  She curses again as she finds herself without a clear shot.

Boots closes and presses his attack.[sblock=Actions]Sylla: Hold attack for a clear shot at a space occupied by crows.

Boots: Move D12, NL full attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unnatural Aura, Bless

Used Items:
Arrows x2
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2012)

*round three*



Scott DeWar said:


> Round two​Vincenzo hops off the horse and picks up a rock to throw at the Rakacious dynn causing birds.
> dismount: move action
> pick up rock to throw at birds: move action




"I really need a bow *sigh*"

He then _chucks_ the rock in hopes the crows don't _bob_ out of the way. He does not _terry_ long in finding another to throw.
std: chuck rock.
move: find another.
bab +3; dex mod +2









*OOC:*


not sure what the damage would be, but str mod is +2. probably a miss whether rock is improvised weapon or not.






[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 17, 2012)

As the wolf materialises next to the hissing spitting cheetah and snaps at the murder of crows, Maui turns his bloodied head towards the direction he hears Vincenzo. 

"Take te thing!" he says pulling out his sling and holding it towards the swordsman.


[sblock=Actions] Both saves made: Taniwha 5ft step  out of swarm to D12 and full attack: 4+2 dmg = 6 dmg
Wolf Summoned at E12 and Bites for 4 dmg
Total dmg = 10 dmg
Maui draws sling and holds it out in Vincenzo's general direction.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (15)
HP: 29 Current: 21
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: Bless; Blind (4 days)

In Hand: Sling and Shield
Scimitar +1: +7; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 



Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLWx2 (1 used), Obscuring Mist
2nd: Barkskin (Used for Summons), Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 17
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Bless

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1

Wolf Stats (3 rounds)
AC 14 HP 13/13 Bite: +2 1d6+1
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2012)

Take sling as part of a move action
grab rock
fling stone[too many actions?]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 22, 2012)

Seeing all his friends attacking, and not wanting to lose an important resource, Denizel quickly lays hands down on his steed. The power of the goddess channels through him, healing the mount.

[sblock=Actions]CLW +5 hp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 22, 2012)

Vincenzo's rock flies wide but it doesn't really matter that he misses: Taniwha and Boots and Maui's summoned war-cat slash and batter the crows until the murder disperses with a final parting chorus of cawing.  Looking about the field there are remarkably few crow corpses now that the living crows have flown off to either land or circle above waiting for the group to move away from their interrupted meal.  The anger and irritation that unified them into a whole more dangerous than an individual crow is gone now.

The bodies remain; a dozen or so corpses of men, women, and children scattered in death upon the plain around the three wagons.  One of the wagons is a burnt shell, still warm from the fire.  The other two wagons bristle with arrows and their brightly painted carvings are scorched but resisted the fire.

Denizel heals his horse and the beast seems almost as well as before.  Maui checks his own wounds around his eyes by touch.  The gashes aren't too deep but a few could use healing or stitching.  More worrisome is his vision; everything is a dark blur.  There doesn't seem to be injury to the eyes themselves and Maui feels that a day or so of resting his eyes will restore them.

        *GM:*  This encounter levels Vincenzo up to 4th, TBX leveled Maui up to 4th (apologies, jbear, TBX for Maui leveled him the day before the encounter began but I didn't notice until several days into it) and TBX through tomorrow will bump Denizel and Sylla up to 5th.  Feel free to level up and submit for approval.  Congrats to all of you!     

[sblock=Combat Information]

Party:
Denizel: 26/26 hit points remaining
Maui: 21/29 hit points remaining
Taniwha: 17/23 hit points remaining
Sylla: 28/28 hit points remaining
Boots: 26/29 hit points remaining
Vincenzo: 32/32 hit points remaining
--Denizel's Horse: 13/15 hit points remaining

Conditions in Effect:
--Maui: Blinded (4 days)

Enemy Status:
Murder of Crows 1 (AC 14): dispersed
Murder of Crows 2 (AC 14): dispersed
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Oct 22, 2012)

As the mountain cat fades away, Maui stands still until Taniwha joins his side at which point he gives a grim smile. "Te talking stick was not te good idea, eh Taniwha?"

In a soft voice he offers a prayer to Tane and moments later the peck marks and gashes caused by the murder seal. He touches the wounds around his eyes causing the worst of the damage to seal as well, though it does not help his vision return whatsoever. 

"Maui is blind" he says flatly. "Hansome Blade, please, take me to te horse. I am no use until te eyes are healing." 

[sblock=Actions]CLWs on Taniwha and then Maui 


Levelling up!! Been waiting to get to level 4! Beast Form!! Rrwah![/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Level 4 Druid
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (15)
HP: 29 Current: 29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 Fort: +4 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Conditions: Blind (4 days)

In Hand: Sling and Shield
Scimitar +1: +7; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 

Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: CLWx2 (2 used), Obscuring Mist
2nd: Barkskin (Used for Summons), Bull's Strength

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 21
HP: 23 Current: 23
CMB: Trip/Disarm +8 CMD: 20 (24 vs Trip) Fort: +4 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +10; 1d4+1 special: Trip
2x Claws: +10; 1d2+1

[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2012)

"Right here, friend. I am right here." Vincenzo moves quickly to the jungle warrior's side and leads him to his horse." Thank you for the use of your sling. I killed a dozen or so birds with it.", lies the fighter.


----------



## jbear (Oct 23, 2012)

"Ah!" Maui exclaims. "That gladdens te heart, Handsome Blade! We are lucky you are here."

With some effort he pulls himself onto the horse where he sits quietly and waits.


----------



## Systole (Oct 24, 2012)

The elf swings down off of her horse and approaches the eidolon.  "Sniff around," she tells the darkwolf.  "Do not eat anything.  Do not mark anything.  Do not roll in anything."

"I wasn't gonna!" Boots protests.

Sylla doesn't bother to respond.  She frowns at the conversation between the druid and the swordsman, and turns to Denizel.  "Bard, we need to search this area.  Preferably with as little brotherly love as possible."


[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 28/28
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4
Perception: +4, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 18 (16 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 29/29
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (22 vs. Trip)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +5 Will: +1
Perception: +6, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: Unnatural Aura, Bless

Used Items:
Arrows x2
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2012)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Right here, friend. I am right here." Vincenzo moves quickly to the jungle warrior's side and leads him to his horse." Thank you for the use of your sling. I killed a dozen or so birds with it.", lies the fighter.






jbear said:


> "Ah!" Maui exclaims. "That gladdens te heart, Handsome Blade! We are lucky you are here."
> 
> With some effort he pulls himself onto the horse where he sits quietly and waits.




Vincenzo leads Maui's horse to a nearby wagon. He politly asks they watch him until Vincenzo returns.

[if the people in the wagon will watch Maui, . . . . ]

" Stay here for now, Maui. Perhaps your vision will clear shortly. I will return to help the others"

Vincenzo returns to help the others, dismounts and lends his own skills of observation.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2012)

Presuming Maui consents to being led back to the caravan the ride will take a short while.

Meanwhile, Boots and Sylla examine the site.  It is clear what happened here: bandits attacked with flaming arrows, destroying one wagon.  It also looks like when the residents of the wagons resisted they were slaughtered, looted, and left upon the grasslands for the scavengers.  What is not clear is why the village visible off to the east didn't notice the attack or the vultures and flocks of crows or if they did, why they have done nothing since then to tend the dead.

Sylla's critical eye notes that most of the deaths are from arrow shot though it does look like some of the people were cut down with sword or small axe.  The intricate carving and painting of the wagons makes the elf think that they are likely worth a bit more than a normal wagon but she isn't sure how much exactly.  She also spots a glint in the burnt wagon.  Probably something missed by the bandits because of the fire.  When she investigates she discovers a half-melted statuette in silver.

Boots' investigation is laden with smells: the bouquet of advancing decay of the bodies, unique to each individual, the carrion stench of vultures, crow but with a residue of something he can only identify as power, horses, unwashed men, and, oddly, a faint scent of deep caves.


----------



## jbear (Oct 25, 2012)

Not really knowing where he is being led Maui does not resist. He does bark something at Taniwha who after that remains with Vincenzo at all times.

[sblock=OOC] Just to let you guys know that I have 3 final exams coming up, the first starting next Friday. So I imagine my posting rate is going to become very sporadic until then. So feel free to move on with out me. I'll catch up when I get back. It's probably good that Maui is out of the way. Feel free to RP Taniwha (who just had a major growth spurt!)

I have levelled Maui up. I think the sheet is ready. Hopefully I have it all right. [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 25, 2012)

Denizel gives Sylla an emotionless salute and begins searching the area for clues as to what's gone down. He carefully steps over all the disgusting bird carcasses. 

[sblock=Actions]Perception 25
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


EDIT: I didn't notice that there were posts on this page. I've had very bad luck getting on the site. I'm going to add a little based on what Sylla found.







[Assuming Sylla shows everyone the statuette]Denizel comes over to investigate, looking for signs of what the melted silver once was. 

[sblock=Actions]History = 27
Local = 14
Nobility = 26
Religion = 13[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2012)

If there is any sarcasm in Denizel's salute, Sylla either doesn't recognize it or else chooses to ignore it.  She calls out to Vincenzo and Maui, "Have the caravan send a salvage team.  These wagons are worth money."

After picking the statuette out of the wreckage, she tosses it carelessly to Denizel.  When she turns back, she finds Boots swallowing one of the crow carcasses whole.  "Damn it, Boots!  I told you to..." she trails off as the eidolon vanishes. 

"This is getting old," she growls, and begins resummoning the darkwolf.  When he returns, his fur is heavier and darker, and he seems different in a multitude of small ways.  He's harder.  Better.  Faster.  Stronger.  He starts to leap happily toward the elf, but she stops him with a glare.  "You were gone, for months.  I know.  But it's been a minute and a half here.  So this time, when I tell you not to eat things, _don't eat things_."

The darkwolf stares bashfully at the ground, but there's an undercurrent of irrepressible joy.  "Yes, boss."

The elf stares at the horizon.  "We need to investigate that town next.  Something isn't right."
[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 34/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Arrows x2
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2012)

Vincenzo calls on the men who stirred up the drakes  and says to them, "You know the crazy painted up elf with the scary wolf? She's called for you to scavenge the wagons over there. I think you should do as she says, before her wolf gets hungry."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

Vincenzo leads Maui on the ride back to the caravan as Taniwha guards the pair.  Once returned he leaves Maui in the care of some of the settlers who apply an ointment to the wounds around his eyes and call over Captain Threws who asks him to relate what happened.

Vincenzo rides off to round up the scavenger men and they nod and mount up for the ride back to the wagon bringing along a pair of draught horses and extra harness.  It will be several minutes before Vincenzo and the men return to the site of the bandit attack.

Denizel meanwhile examines the site of the attack.  The grass makes it fairly easy to see which direction the bandits rode in for the attack and it is in the opposite direction as the distant village.  As he catches the statuette that Sylla tosses to him he hears a faint click.  Examining the statuette further he discovers a small concealed cap inset in the underside of the base that he twists open.  In a small cavity is a supple piece of felt.  Carefully pulling it out a few small gems and a ring tumbles into his palm.

The statue, or what remains of it, appears to be an icon of the Rundaine god Rasuim.  Denizel knows that Rasuim is a god of civilization and trade, a peaceful god, but he knows little else about the god or the Rundaine peoples who worship him.

Sylla's investigations reveal little else of value; the bandits were thorough in their looting.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 29, 2012)

"It's Rasium." Denizel notes as he examines the contents. "A peaceful of trade a civilization. A pretty clever place to hide a few baubles."

With a small prayer to his own goddess, he delves deeper into what he's found.

[sblock=Actions]I cast detect magic. Since it's a 60-ft cone I want to make sure the statuette, gems, rim and remaining wago bits are all covered.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

Denizel scans the area with his heightened magical senses and learns that the only unknown magic in the area is the ring that he holds.  The ring's magical aura is of moderate strength and rather unusually holds no association with any school.









*OOC:*


Spellcraft DC 22 to identify.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Oct 29, 2012)

Sensing the aura on the ring, Denizel delves further, probing with his divine power.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Identify then roll spellcheck 22 exactly[/sblock] 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 29, 2012)

As Denizel studies the ring he discovers that it is a ring of spell knowledge.  The item is designed to help those who only have a limited knowledge of magics expand their spell repertoire.

[sblock=Ring of Spell Knowledge 1]_From Ultimate Equipment:_
This ring comes in four types (this one is RoSK 1): ring of spell knowledge I, ring
of spell knowledge II, ring of spell knowledge III, and ring of
spell knowledge IV. All of them are useful only to spontaneous
arcane spellcasters. Through study, the wearer can gain the
knowledge of a single spell in addition to those allotted by her
class and level. A ring of spell knowledge I can hold 1st-level
spells only, a ring of spell knowledge II 1st- or 2nd-level spells,
a ring of spell knowledge III spells of 3rd level or lower, and a
ring of spell knowledge IV up to 4th-level spells.

A ring of spell knowledge is only a storage space; the wearer
must still encounter a written, active, or cast version of the spell
and succeed at a DC 20 Spellcraft check to teach the spell to the
ring. Thereafter, the arcane spellcaster may cast the spell as
though she knew the spell and it appeared on her class’ spell list.
Arcane spells that do not appear on the wearer’s class list are
treated as one level higher for all purposes (storage and casting).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 29, 2012)

Sylla grunts.  "Our employers are fools.  Holy fools, perhaps, but fools nonetheless.  We've seen two different kinds of raiders already -- the obsidian-wielding savages and these bandits who use flaming arrows and small axe.  They'll be dead within the year."

The elf ponders this and then adds.  "You should give the old broad a roll in the hay and talk her into an advance on our salary."

[sblock=OOC]Just to confirm, caravan is heading more-or-less in the direction of the village, and the raiders were heading more-or-less away from the village?  This suggests to Sylla that the raiders are not an immediate threat to the caravan.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 31, 2012)

As far as Sylla and Denizel can tell the raiders arrived from the west and returned in that direction after their attack.

It isn't long before Vincenzo arrives with a few scavengers and horses in tow and word that the caravan will be arriving soon.  The men flinch away from the scene of death but quickly put that behind them as they go to work.  "These wagons look right nice.  If you all don't want 'em fer yer own selves I'm sure the Lady will give you fair price."

EDIT:
        *GM:*  First post updated with current XP and treasure totals.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2012)

"Regretfully, I am not in the market for wagons, but maybe one of the others, perhaps?"


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Please be aware. I will be away on my Honeymoon from the 4th to the 11th. I may be able to check in, starting on the 7th, but I know for a fact I won't have service before then.







Denziel casually waves the scavengers off, showing no interest in the wagons. "I don't think I am currently in an appropriate position to attempt your idea Sylla." Denizel states things casually while looking over the ring. "You'd have a better chance wooing Captain Threws. . ."

A wicked smile crosses his face. "You know Sylla, this is a ring of arcane spell storing. It's really only useful to you and me. You could take it, and I could cast Charm Person. Might be useful if you were to attempt some. . . diplomacy."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2012)

ScorpiusRisk said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Please be aware. I will be away on my Honeymoon from the 4th to the 11th. I may be able to check in, starting on the 7th, but I know for a fact I won't have service before then.












*OOC:*


Mozaltov!


----------



## Systole (Nov 2, 2012)

Sylla shrugs, the jibe lost on her. "I am not so facile with my affections, bard."

"I bet you I could woo Captain Threws," Boots says. "I can woo anyone. I'm probably the best woo-er for probably ten leagues around. Maybe even thirteen leagues."

Sylla's face goes totally blank, and there's a quiet moment before she responds. "Boots, do you know what 'woo' means?" she asks.

"Sure I do!" the darkwolf declares, and then throws his head back and bays.  *"WOOOOOOOOOooooOOOOooooOOOoo....."*

After the demonic howling dies away, Sylla says, "Definitely louder -- and somewhat classier -- than Denizel's usual method. Still, don't do that for Captain Threws."

[sblock=OOC]Happy honeymoon and stuff.

Sylla is not particularly interested in the ring.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 2, 2012)

Denizel sighs and pinches the bridge of his nose, not even willing to comment at the two. 

[sblock=ooc]Well I think the ring is only useful to Denizel or Sylla. If Sylla doesn't want one of Denizel's spells I could take one of yours. I could take Shield and tank a bit when needed.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 2, 2012)

Systole said:


> "I bet you I could woo Captain Threws," Boots says. "I can woo anyone. I'm probably the best woo-er for probably ten leagues around. Maybe even thirteen leagues."
> 
> Sylla's face goes totally blank, and there's a quiet moment before she responds. "Boots, do you know what 'woo' means?" she asks.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


that would have made a great halloween joke.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 4, 2012)

Boots' baying startles the horses being hitched to the wagons and the men Vincenzo brought have a difficult time settling them again in the traces.  They give Boots wary looks as if expecting him to burst out in another bout of howling but they finish harnessing the horses.  Not long after that another rider from the caravan arrives at the site.  She reigns in near Sylla, Denizel, and Boots and salutes awkwardly.

"The Lady has decided that instead of pushing on to the village and setting up camp in the dark the caravan will camp where it is and we'll push on in the morning."  She looks grimly at the burnt wagon.  "Bypassing this, I hope."

Riding back to the caravan with the Rundaine wagons is slow going though the Rundaine wagons seem better designed to handle trackless travel than the ones possessed by the settlers.  Regardless, the group arrives back at the caravan without further incident.  Captain Threws takes a report and then the group is free as the evening camp guards take over the watc


----------



## jbear (Nov 7, 2012)

Maui is subdued when they make camp for the night. He asks the others what they discovered and listens quietly to any reply. "Te eyes will take days to heal. Until then I hope we do not find te trouble. Or te trouble find us."

He then settles himself in for the night near the horses, making no offer to take watch, though Taniwha remains alert for some time before drifting off to sleep.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2012)

Vincenzo tells in good detail what has been seen, except any sign of death which he omits telling any of.


----------



## Systole (Nov 8, 2012)

"There are two groups of raiders," Sylla says to the group as night falls.  "The ones with swords and arrows, and the ones with obsidian weapons.  And there is the village, which saw the attack but did nothing."

She pauses.  "Everything about this stinks."  She glares at everyone.  "We here are at least not blinded by _faith_.  Be on your guard.  If there is to be a battle, fight to win."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 8, 2012)

we may need to put the wagons in a circle to best defend from what may be from not one attacker, but two"


----------



## jbear (Nov 8, 2012)

Maui can't help but chuckle at Sylla's words. "Not all of us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 9, 2012)

jbear said:


> Maui can't help but chuckle at Sylla's words. "Not all of us."



Not blinded by faith, just blinded, Maui?


----------



## jbear (Nov 10, 2012)

"Blinded by faith in te stupid Talking Stick blinded."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 10, 2012)

"You just need a different audience."


----------



## jbear (Nov 11, 2012)

Maui frowns. "Yes. Maui was te fool to think te cat man can talk to te crow."

Maui seems distant when he replies as though his thoughts were elsewhere. Taniwha's hackles are raised and his tail is twitching. "So ... do we rest and move on tomorrow? Or do we visit te town?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2012)

"Maui, Taniwha's fur is sticking up like I have seen ally cats do when they are scared."


----------



## Systole (Nov 12, 2012)

"Tonight we rest.  Watches as usual.  Tomorrow, we visit the town."  Her eyes narrow.  "And we visit in force, with weapons in hand.  Something is not right."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2012)

Systole said:


> "Tonight we rest.  Watches as usual.  Tomorrow, we visit the town."  Her eyes narrow.  "And we visit in force, with weapons in hand.  Something is not right."




"Sylla, the hunting cat agrees." the swordsman draws his rapier slowly and quietly.

[sblock=Mini Stats-corrections made due to level-up]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 46/46
CMB: +6 CMD: 18 (+ variances)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +3
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +8; Dam: 1d6 + 4, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 12, 2012)

Maui nods at Vincenzo's reply, stroking Taniwha calmly. The jungle cat replies giving his master a bite on the hand, just hard enough to draw blood. Sleepily, ignoring the bite Maui replies.

"Not fear, Handsome Blade. Excitement. I feel te Dream Land step close. Tonight we will have te visitor. Until te morning, good night."

Maui gets up and leaves, Taniwha padding by his side, muscles visibly pulsing and tense below his fur. They find a sheltered spot in the open and curl up together for warmth. Sleep comes quickly, though the dreams that accompany it are fitful and fierce. Both man and beast shudder, twitch, scratch, bite and growl lost in a distant world. Those close enough can hear the popping and stretching of flesh and bones before Maui lets out a bestial howl of agony which Taniwha answers with another, though both are still held firmly by the savage visitor to their dreams who brings the painful gift of power.

In the morning they do not wake until woken. Both look exhausted, and Maui's features are even more animal like than before. "Two visitors ... " he mumbles still confused and half asleep. "Cat Mother and te Lizard Bird ..." When Taniwha stands it is evident the cheetah has grown to its full size overnight.

[sblock=Question] If Maui uses Eagle Eye spell, will he be able to see from that vantage point, or will the spell not work because he is blind? This will influence his spell choice for the day [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 38 Current: 38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: Blind

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 



Spells: Orisons: Create Water, Guidance, Light, Virtue
1st: 4 to choose
2nd: 3 to choose
Wild Shape: 

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 CMD: 22 (26 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 13, 2012)

*GM:*  Thanks for being patient while I was out traveling.

jbear, I think Eagle Eye uses your current visual acuity so I don't think it will help you out.  Systole, if you have an opinion on how it should work I'd be interested in hearing it.     

Early in the morning Captain Threws comes seeking out Denizel, Maui, Sylla, and Vincenzo.  Her mouth is held in a thin line that seems to indicate that she is displeased or worried about something.  Once they finally manage to rouse Maui and have gathered together Threws lets out her breath in long sigh.

"The Lady is set upon visiting this town.  It would be good to buy whatever supplies we can get and maybe make some contacts but I am concerned with this raid and the nearness of raiders to this town."  Threws pauses and her brow furrows as she examines Maui and glances down at Taniwha.  Her lips twitch and she keenly looks at the others then continues.  "Based on your report it will probably take most of the day for the caravan to reach the town.  I've put the caravan on alert and set out extra guards.  I am aware you have special sets of skills.  How best would they be employed today?"




*-- - Captain Threws - --*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 13, 2012)

"Maybe we need to do an advanced arrival?"


----------



## jbear (Nov 14, 2012)

"Agreed. We should ride ahead and see te town before te caravan arrives. I do not have te eyes to guide me, but I have Taniwha's nose. If there is danger, we will find it first."


----------



## Systole (Nov 14, 2012)

"We'll scout the town.  If the townsfolk not welcoming, I am sure we can adjust their viewpoint."  She rubs a thumb along the length of her bow.  "One way or another."

[sblock=Eagle Eye]"As if you were there" suggests to me that if you're blind down below, then you're just as blind up above.  It's not hugely game-breaking if you figure that it makes a magical conduit directly into the caster's brain, but it does provide a way to circumvent actual blindess.  "I cast Eagle Eye at a height of 5 and a half feet,, centered on my nose."  I think the best solution is not opening that [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

Captain Threws nods in acceptance of the plan to send an advance scout to the town ahead of the slow moving caravan.  She flicks Sylla a glance before voicing her approval.

"Good.  You can suss out the mood of the town, prepare them for our arrival, maybe find out why they did nothing for the Rundaine wagons.  It would be best if you could do this _without_ shooting any of the townsfolk.  Their good will may be important to the success of our colony.  Very well then."

Captain Threws gives Denizel a nod then looks long at Maui.  "By all accounts these Pellmen hold their holy men in high regard; you should go with the others as they scout, despite the injuries to your eyes.  Maybe once they learn we have a holy man amongst us and are led by a prophetess they will be more inclined to peaceful interaction."

[sblock=OOC]I'll wait another day for any preparations you might want to make (if any) and to give [MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] a chance to check in.[/sblock]




*-- - Captain Threws - --*


----------



## jbear (Nov 15, 2012)

Maui nods. "Maybe, if we are lucky te town has a healer who can help with te eyes"

Maui stands, placing his hand on Taniwha's back, ready to leave. He waits for Vincenzo to guide him towards his horse.

[sblock=OOC] I am trying to come to terms with Maui's Beast shape. The power descriptions doesn't seem to make a few things very clear for me. So any insight would be great.

1) Do I use Maui's HPs or the animal's HPs eg. Jaguar comes with 26 hps; Maui has 38 HPs. This seems like a significant loss. Or does he use his own HPs?

Same question for his ability scores, saves, feats, and skills? Do I use Jaguar's or Maui's? Colour me confused! 

Also I took Animal Messenger as a level 2 spell; a bit lame I know but I thought we might be able to use it to send word back to the caravan quickly should something untoward happen. Good idea, or dumb idea? [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 38 Current: 38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: Blind (3 days left)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLWx2; Charm Animal
2nd: Bull's Strength, Bark Skin, Animal Messenger
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; [Perception +9 or Maui's?]
[Init +3 or Maui's]
[AC 17, touch 15, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +4 natural) or Does this become Maui with no armour+2: 14?]
hp 26/26 (or Maui's HPs?)
Fort +6, Ref +7, Will +2 (Or Maui's saves?)

Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
[Melee: 2 claws +8 (1d4+5), bite +9 (1d8+5 plus grab); Using Maui's stats will work out the same I think with +2 STR]

[Str 20, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6 or does Maui keep his Intelligence or does he now have animal intelligence; Or does he use his own stats??]
[CMB +7 (+11 grapple); CMD 20 (24 vs. trip) or Maui's with a +4 bonus to Grapple and CMB for his legs?]
[Feats Improved Natural Attack (bite), Skill Focus (Perception) B, Weapon Focus (bite) (Can I use Maui's feats as well?? Eg. Power Attack]
[Skills Acrobatics +3 (+11 balancing), Climb +16, Perception +9, Stealth +11 (+15 in heavy undergrowth and tall grass), Swim +16; Racial Modifiers +8 Acrobatics when balancing, +4 Stealth (+8 in heavy undergrowth and tall grass), +4 Swim (Or do I use Maui's skills??)] [/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 CMD: 22 (26 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 15, 2012)

[sblock=Wild Shape][rant]It really bugs me that you have to look in multiple places to get the full picture on wild shape.  Druid, beast shape spell, and the section of magical polymorph effects...[/rant]

Unlike in 3.5 where a druid used the animal's statblock instead of his character abilities, in Pathfinder a druid retains his own hit points, ability scores, skills, saves, feats, etc. with minor modifications and a few additional abilities.

*Basics*
Action: Standard action; no AoO.
Duration: 1 hour per druid level.
Abilities:
-Disguise +20 to pass as the animal.
-Attacks: Natural attacks of the form using character's BAB, Str or Dex
Size change: Modifiers applied to AC, attack, CMB, and Stealth skill
Gear: Melds into body; constant bonus that don't need activation still count (excluding armor & shield).
Special Abilities: Other abilities as granted by the specific spell (in this case, Beast Shape 1) up to the form's maximum ability.

*Medium Creatures*
+2 Str, +2 natural armor

*Small Creatures*
(Assuming medium druid shaping to small creature)
+2 Dex, +1 natural armor
+1 AC & attack, -1 CMB, and +4 Stealth

If Maui transformed into a cheetah he would essentially still be Maui (uses Maui's abilities, etc. but with +2 Str and +2 natural armor) but with a very good appearance of a cheetah though someone very perceptive may notice he isn't quite a normal cheetah.  Maui would also gain the cheetah's speed of 50, low-light vision, and scent but not the sprint ability.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2012)

jbear said:


> Also I took Animal Messenger as a level 2 spell; a bit lame I know but I thought we might be able to use it to send word back to the caravan quickly should something untoward happen. Good idea, or dumb idea? [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] I think its a good idea.[/sblock]

Vincenzo Dutifully leads Maui to his horse.

" I will be glad when you get your eyesight back. It appears the nature around you didn't like it much as you had some seriously bad dreams last night. Sounded like you kept Tanawah up too."


----------



## jbear (Nov 15, 2012)

Maui nods. "Te Waka o Urenuku ..." he begins to explain. "Te canoe of Urenuku, te canoe through te path of te rainbow. We had a visitor. Te Cat Mother came to strengthen us. Te Lizard Bird came to challenge us. He is angry with Maui for te crows. And for te wing lizards. So we fought. Te beginning of mohio ... understanding mind, body and spirit."

Maui chuckles realising he may be making no sense to Vincenzo. "Where I am from, Handsome Blade, when we disagree, we fight until both agree. And if you disagree with te spirits, sleep is exhausting."

He pulls himself up onto the horse.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 15, 2012)

The look on Vincenzo's face is complete and utter incomprehention


----------



## Systole (Nov 16, 2012)

Sylla swings up onto her horse, more at ease in the saddle than she was a few weeks ago.  "Bard, you're up front with me."  She turns to Vincenzo.  "You, your job is to keep your friend in the saddle and away from any crows this time.  And Boots?"

"Yes, boss?"

"Take point.  No wooing.  I _mean_ it."









*OOC:*


I figure good cop/bad cop should be in the front.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 16, 2012)

"What have I gotten  my self into." whispers Vincenzo.


----------



## Systole (Nov 16, 2012)

*OOC:*


Spammer reported.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 18, 2012)

Denizel, Maui, Sylla, Boots, and Vincenzo ride off into the grasslands of the Pell and towards the village in the distance.  They quickly leave the wagons behind them.  Just past midday they approach the cluster of cabins that make up the village.  Under the big sky the buildings seem to huddle together on their patch of muddy ground like frightened sawback tortoises.  The citizens of the town, upon sighting the four riders, scurry for the shelter of doorways and peer out in obvious trepidation.

As the riders enter the town they see a group of half a dozen men, various farm instruments clutched in their white-knuckled hands, stride out to meet them.  As they go they are joined by stragglers until a group of nearly a dozen men in all stand in the road before them.

A short, burly man with a raised pink scar below his left eye that stretches from nose to ear steps forward frowning.  "Strangers ain't welcome here!"  There is a muttering from the men behind him.



​


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2012)

A muscle twitches underneath Sylla's eye.  Pitched so that only Denizel can hear, she says, "These people irritate me, bard.  You should _explain _things to them, before I lose hold of my patience."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I swear on the blood of a fatted calf that I am posting to this thread before I go to sleep. I'm back, I apologize for the delay but it was unavoidable.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 20, 2012)

Denizel smiles at the man and raises an empty hand in peace. "Then let me known to you. I am Denizel, priest of Courtessa, and I come this day on behalf of the Lady Lucia who leads a train of emigrants from Thunderfalls. We wish you all goodness and prosperity."

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy 20[/sblock] 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 4 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 0 *CMD:* 12 *Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+5, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+5, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +14, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +11, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +11, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +7, Spellcraft +6

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/6 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 20, 2012)

Vincenzo will act his best and be as inoffensive as possible, his hand not even twiching toward his weapon. He bows as well as he can from atop his horse.


----------



## jbear (Nov 20, 2012)

Maui sits quietly upon his horse. Just in case he says in a low voice: "Taniwha, e noho."

Taniwha sits down on his haunches.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 21, 2012)

The apparent leader scowls as Denizel introduces himself.

"I don't care who you are, you can take yourself back to wherever you came from."  He points off into the distance behind the group.  "And if that's your wagons tell them to go elsewhere."

The men behind him seem less sure and begin to talk worriedly amongst themselves.  One looks up in concern.  "It's not safe," he mutters.  One of the men even goes so far as to nod in greeting; Denizel is clearly persuading them.

Up the street behind the crowd a heavy, old man with wispy fly-away hair begins hurrying towards the group.

        *GM:*  Denizel has made a good start at making a welcome for their group; please make another check.  Also, one of you please make a Sense Motive check.  If the others wish to influence the events in any way they can make whatever checks they think might be helpful/useful.     [sblock=OOC]Going to visit family for Thanksgiving and I'll be out for a couple of days.  I'll try to be back online by Friday but may be as late as Monday.  Have a good holiday, all.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 21, 2012)

Sylla leans forward in the saddle to get the leader's attention, and when she speaks, her voice is quiet and chillingly even. “I think you misheard my companion, good sir. What I heard was, 'We wish you peace and prosperity.' But apparently, what _you_ heard him say was, 'The angry-looking elf with the black longbow is about a hair's breadth away from pinning your tongue to the back of your skull.'

“So, friend, are you sure you heard correctly? Was it 'peace and prosperity' or … the other thing? Because I'm quite sure that my companions as well as everyone in that caravan truly desires peace and prosperity. But if you are convinced you heard differently, then I for one can be … _accommodating_.”









*OOC:*


Take 10 on Intimidate for a 22.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 25, 2012)

Denizel pauses, keeping his welcoming smile as Sylla finishes her little speech. He slowly scans the crowds reaction before continuing. 

[sblock=Actions]Sense Motive 15  [/sblock] 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Nov 26, 2012)

Maui senses the hostility of the villagers despite his lack of vision. He doesn't understand the words spoken by Sylla but he hears the implicit threat in her tone of voice. Not really understanding if Sylla is awaiting for a reply from the villagers Maui  calls out. "Maui hears you don't want te strangers here. Te strangers came to my island and te strangers stole our lands, our women and our pride! Maui understands you even though te crows claws stole my sight. But we do not come to steal. Te crows who stole my sight... they were feeding upon te dead. Te dead lay forgotten close to your home. Murdered. You were too scared to help them? You are afraid! But not of us ... of someone else. We are strangers but not te enemy. What do you fear?"


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 28, 2012)

Uncertainty crosses the supposed leader's eyes mixed with fear of the elf.  He flinches back from her words and the naked threat.  "Peace and prosperity," he mutters but even as he does so his face twists in anger.  Even so, he clearly doesn't feel confident enough to act on it and instead turns away and pushes quickly through the crowd and away from Sylla.

Most of the others seem unaware of the byplay between the man and Sylla and his sudden departure sets them to a confused and uncertain whispering when Maui speaks up.

The old man reaches the crowd and begins pushing his way through.  "What is this?  Northern strangers in Stokennor?"  Pushing his way to the front he stares up at Sylla, Maui, Denizel, and Vincenzo.  "Fear?  Our village has seen hard times, brought by the hands of strangers..."

        *GM:*  Need that second diplomacy check from Denizel, and one from Maui based on his previous speech.     




* - Uthred of Stokennor -*


----------



## Systole (Nov 28, 2012)

As the loudmouth retreats, Sylla regards him as a scholar might regard a marginally interesting insect.  "It's easy to see why the caravan burned.  There's not a teaspoonful of manhood in the entire village," she says to her companions.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 29, 2012)

"Let the elder speak, Sylla. Hard times can break the stoutest hearts or steel the nerves of the most unlikely hero. Elder of Stokennor, I am Vincenzo del Vecchio, A son of the city of Venza. This is my brother, Maui, Holy man and warrior of the jungles and his companion, King Taniwah. Sylla the great archer warrioress and Denizel, diplomat and orical of the gods." Vincenzo indicates the various members of the party accordingly. "Please tell elder one, what be falls your village?"



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none
attempting diplomacy
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 29, 2012)

*OOC:*


Considering the language you are using I don't think it's unreasonable to call Denizel an oracle. He wears his holy symbol publicly and casts divine spells. Wether or not you've noticed him being possessed by spirits I don't recall.







"Yes, please tell us of your trouble. We are only part way of our journey and any enemies to your settlement will very likely be shared. At the very least we can likely help ease your hard times with a little trade and healing."

Denizel keeps his smile and positive energy in his voice. Luckily the others keep their opinions to voices in his head. _That was very noble. . . this is disgraceful. This town will be nothing but a bore._

[sblock=Actions]Diplomacy Roll Coming up.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 29, 2012)

ScorpiusRisk said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Considering the language you are using I don't think it's unreasonable to call Denizel an oracle. *He wears his holy symbol publicly and casts divine spells*. Wether or not you've noticed him being possessed by spirits I don't recall.












*OOC:*


ah, thank you for that. my post is edited


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Sylla's insult passes unheard by Uthred or perhaps he chooses to ignore it.  He motions broadly to the cluster of houses behind him.  "Be welcome in Stokennor, travelers.  We have little enough but we share it with the spirit of hospitality set forth by our ancestors."  This last is clearly said more to the benefit, and chastisement, of the village men surrounding him.

Most of the men begin shuffling off, retreating to doorways where other villagers peer out.  Uthred watches them for a moment before turning his attention back to Denizel, Sylla, Maui, and Vincenzo.  "I beg you to forgive their lack of welcome.  They fear for their families: bandits have become bold and demand tribute, taking by force what is earned through our labor.  But never mind that, come and be welcome!  Your people are welcome to camp in the fields outside the village.  Tonight we shall feast and tomorrow we shall trade such as we have, your people with mine."

        *GM:*  Skill challenge completed. +1200 xp (300 each).     




* - Uthred of Stokennor -*


----------



## Systole (Nov 30, 2012)

“Elder, I would speak plainly.  There are aggressors nearby, and your people obviously lack the will to deal with them.  Our employers are the same.  They are pleasant, agreeable, and naïve.  They would be good friends to you.

“I myself am not any of these things, and in truth I care little whether your town prospers or whether it feeds the crows.  But should you offer fair payment, my wolf and I will solve your problems.   

 
“So, tell us your problem and offer gold  for its resolution.  Or simper and continue to pretend ignorance, if that is what you prefer.  It makes little difference to me.”










*OOC:*


Most of this is completely true, but Sylla still wants to get whoever killed the girl.  The part where she says she doesn't care is more than a little bit of a lie (+3 Bluff).


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Nov 30, 2012)

Denizel scoffs at Sylla's bold words and hurries forward. "Come now Sylla, let's be Civil." He stresses civil clearly. "This gentleman has welcomed us in. Certainly business can wait until tomorrow."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 30, 2012)

Uthred holds up a hand to forestall Denizel's objections.

"No, no.  She speaks truth... blunt though it may be.  To feast while danger threatens is foolish."  The old man's eyes gleam with hope or something akin to it.  "If you can deliver upon your promise we would pry up the floorboards and loot our hidden stashes to reward you.  Come let us discuss it over a cup like civilized men."

Uthred turns to lead the four to a small house but on the way he snags the sleeve of a bald man with long mustaches.  "Ah, Toki!  Ride out to the strangers' caravan and lead them to the fallow field to the side Ravnor's plot.  Make them welcome and invite them to a feast tonight.  I'm sure there will be trade on the morrow."  The man grins, nods his assent and trots off.

Uthred invites Denizel, Sylla, Maui, and Vincenzo into his home.  Only briefly do his eyes linger upon Taniwha but since Maui is in control of the cat he says nothing but pulls cups from a cabinet and fills them with wine from a bottle that rests on the table.

"Bandits roam the area," Uthred begins.  "But we suspect their base lies somewhere to the west.  Now, what sort of reward would incite you to take on our problems?"




* - Uthred of Stokennor -*


----------



## Systole (Dec 1, 2012)

"What sort of weapons do the bandits use?" Sylla asks as soon as Uthred finishes speaking, forgetting the offer of payment.


----------



## jbear (Dec 1, 2012)

"My eyes" murmurs Maui hopefully. "Maui cannot fight te bad people he cannot see."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 1, 2012)

"I know Maui, I am still trying to figure something out."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


What's wrong with Maui's eyes again? Is there something Denizel can do?


----------



## jbear (Dec 2, 2012)

[sblock= OOC] Maui is temporarily blinded for the next 3 days because of the crows. I don't know if Denizel is high enough level to heal that or not. [/sblock]

Maui smiles. "No. I mean te reward. If someone here can heal my eyes, that would be enough reward for Maui."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 10, 2012)

Uthred frowns into his cup.

"The bandits are Goti.  They really heavily upon their fast horses, bows, and fire arrows.  Only rarely will they confront their enemies with sword and lance like true Pellmen."

The old man continues to scowl and becomes lost in his thoughts until you all think you are going to have to prompt the fellow to speak.  However, before anyone can do so he shakes his head and speaks.

"We've a healer in the village."  He squints and peers closely at Maui.  "I think she should be able to heal your injury and would be glad to do it for the chance to have this blight removed from our lands."




* - Uthred of Stokennor -*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 10, 2012)

So. Goti archer bandits. Any idea how many would be in an attack? Also, do you have any bows and arrows in your village I could purchase?




[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 10, 2012)

"No obsidian axes or such?" Sylla says with a hint of disappointment. "So be it. We can arrange a price, I'm sure."

She considers the situation and grins in her unsettling way. "Archers who ride? This might be interesting. Does your cat enjoy the taste of horsemeat, druid?"


----------



## jbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Maui smiles and nods, content to hear a healer is in the village who can tend his wounds but before he can reply Sylla asks about Taniwha's cullinary tastes. "Taniwha enjoys te taste of te Buffalo Milk. But Taniwha loves te meat of te Buffalo too. Where I am from there are no horses. My people ride te Moa, te Running Bird. We used to eat te Running Bird, but now it is tapu. A treasure. Tapu. No eating. Te Moa is more than meat. Like your horses." Maui's reply is noticeably restrained and underspoken. His brow is furrowed as though desperately trying to capture a thought hovering at the edge of his mind. "Goti .... Goti ... te Goti bones. Anger... War..." He looks up, his eyes unseeing, though his voice, now clear, he has snatched the thought at last. "We will go and meet te Goti. We will return te bones of te girl we found for burial. Te angry bones will be laid to rest, and maybe te gift of knowing will end te anger. We will talk to te elders of te bandits. And we will bring peace, with te words or te swords."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 11, 2012)

jbear said:


> Maui's reply is noticeably restrained and underspoken. His brow is furrowed as though desperately trying to capture a thought hovering at the edge of his mind. "Goti .... Goti ... te Goti bones. Anger... War..." He looks up, his eyes unseeing, though his voice, now clear, he has snatched the thought at last. "We will go and meet te Goti. We will return te bones of te girl we found for burial. Te angry bones will be laid to rest, and maybe te gift of knowing will end te anger. We will talk to te elders of te bandits. And we will bring peace, with te words or te swords."




Ah, forgot about her. We  could use her return to them as an act of diplomacy to end these hostilities." Vincenzo looks to the orical with an inquisitive look.  "If they revere holy men, how much more so with two?"


----------



## Systole (Dec 11, 2012)

Sylla freezes as things click into place.  "Oh," she says.  She leans back and rubs a finger against her lips in thought.  "Oh.  I ... see, druid.  I see.  Yes."

She stands and turns to the elder.  "We will meet your Goti.  And then we will hunt, and I will redden my arrows with the lifeblood of the deserving.  And afterwards, the Goti will be friends to you and in turn you will be friends to our employers.  If this is acceptable, tell us where we might find the horsemen, and we will set out tomorrow."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2012)

Uthred listens as the four talk amongst themselves in his presence before breaking in with a few answers to their questions.

"We've seen a dozen of the bandits when they come to collect 'tribute' from us.  We don't know exactly where they have their hideout but they seem to ride off to the west whenever they leave.  You may need to do some scouting around to find them.  As to their weapons, Pellmen prefer steel, as do the Goti.  However, they do have heirloom weapons from the old days made of stone or obsidion or lesser metals.  Ritual weapons are usually not steel."

The old man looks over at Vincenzo.  "We have few goods to sell, if you are in need to buy but Toki is resourceful and likely has a hunting bow and some arrows.  I'll take you to him but first the healer."

Uthred leads Maui out into the streets of Stokennor, clearly expecting the others to follow, and through the muddy ways until the healer's house is reached.  The healing takes little time; the woman works without fanfare and restores Maui's vision with magics invoked from her god.  She refuses payment saying the chance to have the blight of Bekelle removed is payment enough.

By this time the caravan has begun to arrive in the fields outside the village and the villagers move about with excitement over the prospect of foreign visitors.  One of the caravan's scouts finds the four of you and tells you that Captain Threws is expecting a report.  

[sblock=OOC]The village has a base limit of 500 gp and access to 3rd level spells if you need to do any purchasing before your next mission.[/sblock]




* - Uthred of Stokennor -*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2012)

Vincenzo bows to the elder in gratitude.


----------



## Systole (Dec 12, 2012)

"Perhaps you might consider selling that magic stick, druid.  You might be safer without it."  She gives a slight shrug.  "I have no need of equipment."

She swings up onto her horse after the messenger finds them.  "Well?  Let's tell the captain how many new friends we made today."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 13, 2012)

*Reporting to the Captain*

Captain Threws is found at the edge of camp setting up extra sentries for the evening.  Report is quickly made and the gruff woman nods begrudging approval as the day's negotiations are related.  "You've done well.  I have extra guards on all watches tonight; get some rest."  The woman locks eyes with Sylla.  "Tomorrow, you hunt those bastards that burnt those wagons and tortured those poor people.  See that they pay for their crimes."

Threws takes a deep breath to regain her composure and lets it out slowly.  "While you are out there, scout out a site for the Lady's city.  These people are tired and ready to begin building.  The sooner begun the better."

[sblock=OOC]I'm ready to advance to the next day if you all are.[/sblock]




*-- - Captain Threws - --*


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 13, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]I'm ready to advance to the next day if you all are.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


I am ready. Here is a 'next day action' to start with. I can adjust back a day if necessary







The next day Vincenzo awakens and cleans up As soon as he sees Denizel he waves him down.

"Denizel, do you think the elder could appoint a guide to help us find a good place to start this city? They will need trade routs, good land to till, clean water year round and trees to build and to keep warm during the winter. Who else would know a better place to go to?"




[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 13, 2012)

Maui wipes away the stream of tears that swell from his eyes as the healer's spell takes effect and restores his vision. Despite the involuntary tears the jungle warrior's face beams with pleasure. "Maui thanks you. I will be true to my word and fight for te peace of your town." He peers down at Taniwha with a smile. "It is good to see you again friend." He thanks Uthred profusely and repeats his promise, this time more vehemently. 

When Sylla suggests Maui should sell his magic stick, the druids smile turns into a sharp glare. "Maui will keep te Talking Stick to himself. And you keep your ideas about Maui's stick to yourself. Taniwha, haere mai!" With that Maui stomps off and keeps to himself until the next day.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 13, 2012)

"I think at the very least we should make our intentions clear that a settlement is to be built." Denizel mused out loud. "Better that they hear it from me, I mean us, than a less couthe wagon hand. I don't know that I'd want to bring one of these villagers into battle just yet."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 14, 2012)

"By all means.  You should butter them up as much as possible before some poor ignorant soul makes the mistake of speaking the truth to them ... or before some pretender to nobility ruins things by sleeping with some poor farmers' daughters."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 16, 2012)

Denizel gives a great huff, taking personal offense at the elves words. He bites his bottom lip, and twists his nose in frustration.

_'Ugh, she needs to get in the sack and loosen up.'_As usual the spirits weren't much help. _'Careful here. It is below your station to snap back at her.'_

Denizel turns and heads back into town proper to speak with Uthred one more time, to make sure he is aware of his patron's intent. 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 17, 2012)

It isn't difficult for Denizel to find Uthred.  The village elder greets the courtier with a nod.

"Good morning.  What can I do for you this day?"




* - Uthred of Stokennor -*


----------



## jbear (Dec 17, 2012)

Maui awakes early after another restless sleep plagued by much snarling and sqwaking. After a brief breakfast, he bundles his things together and prepares his horse.  He trots around the edge of the caravan, Taniwha trotting at his side, awaiting the others  to ready themselves.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 17, 2012)

"sure could use a warm bed under a roof last night." grumbles Vincenzo for the first time on the trip. It is apparent that he has become use to city life, but survives the country life. He streches and does 30 minutes of worl out with his sword, the deadly blade swishing throught the air in deadly arcs.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 18, 2012)

"Good morning Master Uthred!" Denizel says with a smile. "Before we head out this morning, it was brought to my attention that in the excitement in discussing your villages recent woes, we did not make clear our purposes here. Our patron and her followers wish to establish a settlement on the grasslands of Pell." He pauses a moment to show he does not treat it lightly. 

"I think we agree there is a more pressing matter to take care of before dissecting this in detail, but I wanted you to be prepares should folk from the caravan ask questions about potential sites." 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 19, 2012)

Sylla pays only passing attention to the exchange, instead looking toward the western horizon.  Her hands occasionally wander to her bow, as if she's looking forward to finding the Goti.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2012)

Uthred frowns but nods his thanks to Denizel.

"I appreciate your honesty in giving me this information.  I shall discuss the matter with your Lady."  He clasps the bard's hand warmly if a bit distractedly.  "Good hunting, friend."

Clearly a dismissal, Denizel, Maui, Sylla and Vincenzo collect their mounts and gear in preparation for heading into the grasslands to the west.

[sblock=OOC]Any last minute actions/preparations?[/sblock]




* - Uthred of Stokennor -*


----------



## jbear (Dec 20, 2012)

While Maui awaits for his companions to join him he quietly prays to Tane in his sharp native tongue.

[sblock=OOC] Maui's spell list revised; I believe wild shape is correct now, but a check would be good in case I have misunderstood something  [/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 38 Current: 38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW; Entangle x2 
2nd: Bull's Strength x2, Bark Skin, 
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 CMD: 22 (26 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 20, 2012)

Out on the plains, Sylla nods to her eidolon.  "Boots, I want you circling us.  Nose to the ground."

"Understood, boss!"

She turns back and looks at the town and the caravan for a moment.  "When it finally comes to war between them, I wonder which will be victorious: the zealots or the townsfolk?"  She ponders this briefly.  "Probably the zealots."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 20, 2012)

Denizel returns to the group ready to go. "That went well. Ready when you folks are."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 20, 2012)

Systole said:


> Out on the plains, Sylla nods to her eidolon.  "Boots, I want you circling us.  Nose to the ground."
> 
> "Understood, boss!"
> 
> She turns back and looks at the town and the caravan for a moment.  "When it finally comes to war between them, I wonder which will be victorious: the zealots or the townsfolk?"  She ponders this briefly.  "Probably the zealots."




"I would hope for peace and prosperity for the both of them, personally."



ScorpiusRisk said:


> Denizel returns to the group ready to go. "That went well. Ready when you folks are."




"Ready as I will ever be, I guess."


[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Dec 20, 2012)

"Te war will come only if te Goti have hard heads and deaf ears. Te townfolk will accept te peace with relief."


----------



## Systole (Dec 20, 2012)

Sylla merely shrugs, not bothering to look at Vincenzo.  "Wish into one hand, piss into the other.  See which one fills up first."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 21, 2012)

Stop and starts to dry heave for a moment. "Really? That's your metaphor? That truly is disgusting. Let's all please refrain from trying to grasp our own waste. If we keep away from that I think we'll keep doing just fine."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 21, 2012)

Sylla shrugs again. "Look back at the godsmen and the villagers, and think for a moment. The only even passingly reasonable voices between them are the Lady and the elder, and each of them has seen at least 70 summers, perhaps more. The godsmen's best hope for a leader after the Lady passes is a charlatan of some sort, because a charlatan will merely whore his way through their daughters. A fanatic will lead them to their death on some insane crusade. And when the town elder dies, it is that craven dog I spoke to who will have the loudest bark among the villagers. Do you suppose he'll counsel peace and prosperity?"

She glances at Denizel. "If a half a cup of urine offends you, bard, then do not think of what this place will be like in ten years, because the future we are helping to create is ankle-deep in blood and ash, from horizon to horizon." She pauses, musing on an idea. "Hmm. I must remember to come back this way, then. They'll probably be hiring." She turns to Vincenzo and Maui. "If you're ready, we will go."

[sblock=OOC]Sylla is always such a ray of sunshine, I know.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


 i hada post about wishing in yor handv . . . and it seems to have not shone up! grrrrr!!







Vincenzo looks sylla and says, "It might be prudent if i aquire a bow and arrows, i will speak with their craftsmand and get something." he wanders off and seeks the one known as  Toki.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 29, 2012)

*Into the Grasslands*

Vincenzo meets with the local merchant and purchases himself a bow and arrows and is soon back to the group and ready to travel.

The four riders head westward into the grasslands with the sleek cat and the darkwolf on their flanks.  The grasslands are extensive: rolling hills and wind-tossed grasses remind one of the sea and permit viewing for miles and miles.  It will be difficult to remain concealed in the vast openness but the same will hold true for anything encountered in the grasses.

It isn't a long ride before Denizel, Maui, Sylla, and Vincenzo have returned to the site of the slaughter.

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for your patience while I was out over the holiday.  Short post to get us moving again.  Feel free to give/change marching order, make plans of travel, make appropriate skill checks as you see fit, etc.

Scott, Vincenzo had plenty of time to shop from Toki; I'm not going to rp out the shopping trip in the interest of trying to get things moving again for everyone.  Just make the changes to your inventory and we're good.  The base limit of the village is 500 gp so that should be more than enough for Vin to get his bow.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 30, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Very well then! onward![/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 30, 2012)

Sylla dismounts and begins looking for outgoing tracks.  She nods to the eidolon.  "Boots, nose to the ground."

"Sure!" he chirps.  After a moment, he adds, "Okay ... then what?"

Sylla closes her eyes.  "Then sniff out the riders' trail."

"Oh, yeah, obviously," Boots says.  "I knew that.  I was just checking.  I really had you going with that, didn't I?  Hah hah, me not knowing I was supposed to use my nose.  I mean, that's like the most important part of me." 

"Boots!"

"Okay, okay!"

[sblock=Actions]Survival at +7 for both of them.  They can aid Maui if his skill is better.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 34/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4

Current Weapon in Hand: Bow
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3

Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Arrows x2
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2012)

Edging close enough to denizel to talk privetly he asks, "you know these two, right? Is he _always_ this way?"


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Dec 31, 2012)

"Who?" Denizel seems confused for a moment. "Oh Boots? Oh sure. He keeps it loose. Works for beer."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 31, 2012)

"Uh, yeah, I see now. you get what you pay for."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2013)

Sylla and Boots scout the site of the burnt Rundaine caravan.  Despite the day or more of time passed since the attack the elf and darkwolf work in conjunction and easily pick up the trail.  Making sure the trail isn't lost slows the group's pace, however, and by the time the sun is dipping below the horizon to the west they still haven't caught sight of either the bandits or any sort of camp.

The night passes quietly and dawn sees Sylla and Boots, Maui and Taniwha, Vincenzo, and Denizel up and again on the trail.  The morning passes quickly if monotonously and just after the sun has passed its highest point and has begun its descent towards the horizon the four adventurers crest the rise of a gentle hill.  In the waving grass a couple of hundred yards ahead of them is a band of Goti.

At this distance it is difficult to tell exactly what the Goti are doing but none are mounted, though their horses are at hand.  There are eight in total: while two appear to be having some sort of discussion a third joins them pointing towards the ground.  The other five are spaced in an irregular arc to the south of the trio; it looks like they might have been traveling north.  As of yet, the Goti do not appear to have noticed the adventurers.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 2, 2013)

*OOC:*


which way have we been going?


----------



## jbear (Jan 2, 2013)

Maui jumps down from the horse nimbly and strokes the beasts neck and whispers something in its ear. It seems the jungle druid is going not only accustomed to riding but also fond of his mount. Taniwha rests on its haunches making no motion to pick up a scent without Maui's direction. 

When Maui turns towards the area where the attack took place a scowl graces his features. "Stupid birds. Stupid Stick" he mutters to himself as he takes in the scene. It does not take him long to assess that the ground has been badly messed up by the caravan workers' retrieval of the wagons. "Tane, guide my eyes to te trail for te bones" he prays quietly as he begins making a wider sweep around the area, searching for Goti tracks that have not been trampled. 

[sblock=Survival]
Maui's survival with Guidance is +10; if he can take 10 to find tracks he will. With Boots and Sylla's aid hopefully it will be enough to find the bandit's tracks. 

Maui's intention is to discover horse droppings along the route the tracks take; if he does he will have Taniwha take up the scent as well in case the tracks become difficult to follow. With Guidance Taniwha's Survival check is +3 if a roll is required. [/sblock]

Edit after seeing GE's post:

Maui nods at the sharp tongued elf when she discovers the tracks. Following them is a simple matter for the remainder of the day, nevertheless Maui keeps his eyes peeled for droppings in case this should change as they continue on. Maui's sleep is restless, plagued with growls, snarls and sqwarks. Taniwha remains close to the druid, his presence seeming to comfort him somehow when his dreams become their darkest. 

When the Goti come into view the next day as the breach the rise of the hill, Maui barks at his companions. "First te words. Then te swords. Let te bones have te chance to speak. Maui asks no more."


----------



## Systole (Jan 2, 2013)

Sylla glances at Denizel.  "Words first?  Sounds as if you should be first in, bard.  I have a slight alteration to the plan you might prefer, however."

She makes an arcane gesture and mouths a few words of a guttural language, and Boots suddenly vanishes.  "Whoa!   Where'd I go?"

"No questions.  The spell doesn't last long.  Sneak up to the horsemen, the far side if you can.  Listen to what they say."  To the rest of the party she adds, "We can ride in slowly and be fully apprised of the situation by the time we arrive."

[sblock=Actions]Unfetter and Invisibility on Boots.  Unfetter gets rids of the summoner/eidolon distance restriction for 50 minutes.  Invisibility lasts five minutes and gives +20 stealth for a +29 total.  Boots will take 10 to move in close enough to hear and report back to Sylla.  Given how scatterbrained he is, the report might not be too much help, so I expect Sylla will probably have to burn a few rounds of Bond Senses.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 34/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6/+6, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 3, 2013)

Sylla's plan is a good one and there is only a faint waving of grass as Boots takes off down the hill to the clustered Goti.  Sylla, Maui, Vincenzo, and Denizel begin their slow ride down the hill.  The movement draws the attention of the Goti who turn and watch as they ride down.  The three in the lead speak quietly amongst themselves briefly then fall silent and turn to face the group and wait as they ride down.

Boots keeps up a rambling mental monologue of everything he is doing and smelling, and seeing and hearing on his way down and on the far side of the Goti.  "That one's fascinated by poop, just like Maui.  Granted, I smell the attraction..."

Sylla activates her magics to briefly ride along on Boots' senses catching the end of the whispered words.  Of the leading three, one is a scout pointing out trail sign.  The other two are seasoned warriors in their prime.  One places a hand upon the hilt of a belt knife but the other, the younger of the two, warns him off.  "Be at peace, uncle.  They had the advantage; if they held ill will towards us we would have felt the sting of their arrows by now."

He turns and steps forward to greet Sylla, Maui, Vincenzo, and Denizel with his hands held out, palms up, in greeting or indication that he holds no weapons in hand.  "Greetings, strangers."


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2013)

During the ride, Sylla says quietly, "Words.  We seem to be hunting the same quarry." 

Upon arriving in front of the riders, she studies the men silently, gazing at each in turn until stopping finally on 'uncle.' Her eyes do not waver from him as she slings her bow, nor as she whistles briefly. "Boots ... haere mai."

The now-visible eidolon steps forward out of a bank of weeds a few short steps from the riders and moves over to Sylla's side. The message is unmistakable: _If we held ill will toward you, it would have been more than just the sting of our arrows.  _Her point made, she turns to Denizel and waits for introductions.

[sblock=Actions]Dismissing Invisibility, then having Boots come forward. Sylla does not like uncle alpha male and can't resist rubbing it in. Although to be fair, she probably would have done it anyway.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 34/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6/+6, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 5, 2013)

Maui nods at Sylla's assessment and kicks his horse forward to remain alongside the elf. Maui does not think of himself as one who does not have a way with words, hence it does not even occur to him that it would be better to have Denizel do the talking. As far as Maui was concerned these people were Goti. The bones had called them to this place with their desire to find rest. 

Suddenly Maui's head whips around to regard Sylla when she uses his native tongue to call Boots. All thoughts of his purpose for being there suddenly fled, Maui says in a sharp tone: "If you are taking te reo to be calling te wolf, then you will teach Maui how you teach te wolf to like te Brown Water." If there was any guile in Sylla's choice of words to call her eidolon the same way Maui calls his jungle cat it has gone far above the jungle warrior's head. Shaking his head to dismiss the annoyance that the elf has learnt words from his sacred tongue and he still does not have the faintest idea how the elf has taught her animal so many tricks far beyond his own means, Maui turns to the Goti and declares in a loud voice: "Tena koutou Hunters of te Goti tribe, I am a wanderer from te island of Aotearoa. Te Upoko-o-Uenuku is my Mountain, Waitangi is my River, Ngati Uenuku is my tribe, Utu is my Canoe, Kupe is my Captain, I am Maui. I carry te bones of te lost Goti girl child who suffers still after death. We bring te bones to te Goti so your spirits can guide te child home and end te suffering. We do not know te story of te lost girl. We only know her sadness. And we have seen te Goti anger! Te Crow feeds off te dead that fall to te arrows of te Goti anger! Te angry Crow took Maui's eyes! And te tribe of Uth te Red gave them back ... te price for Maui's eyes is to end te Goti anger that steals te lives of his people... with te words or te swords. And so we begin with te words." Maui rests his hand on the hilt of his scimitar. "So Uncle, do we need te swords?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 5, 2013)

Inwardly, Vincenzo groans, outwardly he keeps his horse at the ready, not reaching for the fine basket hilt on the rapier, but shifting to give the best access. "So says the Holy Man, Maui. So says I."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 5, 2013)

Denizel seems surprised when another starts the dialogue but is soon glad for it. He holds his tongue, quietly listening as his companion speaks. He does not shift focus showing clear support for his words through his body language. He makes sure to keep his hands away from his own sword.

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 7, 2013)

When Sylla doesn't introduce herself and instead delivers her clear message of dominance over the Goti warriors the younger of the two leaders lets his hands drop to his sides and his mouth thins into a line of dismay.  The other, whom you heard called Uncle, shifts his hand slightly drawing his belt knife an inch from the scabbard but makes no further threatening action.  The scout watches the interplay with eyes set deep in his sun-etched face; he is difficult to read.  The other warriors shift their stances moving from a relaxed position to one of alertness and from the looks on their faces seem shamed by their laxness in allowing unknown riders approach undiscovered.

Maui's words bring an even greater reaction: the younger of the Goti flinches back from the news of the dead girl child and the blood drains from his tanned face leaving his skin a waxy gray color.  Uncle's lips twitch and he drops his hand from his knife hilt and steps forward.

"Maui, Holy Man of Aotearoa, I am Juhelos Ej Taraw, Second of the Goti-Susack.  Your words bring injury; my nephew, Ganil Ej Susack, First of the Goti-Susack, mourns the loss of his own daughter still."  He pauses briefly.  "You must be a powerful holy man indeed to carry one of Tarimon's restless host with you and to live with the enmity of the Queen of Crows.  We have no holy man in our warband to call the spirits and the horses of our tribe are days south of here."

[sblock=Denizel]Two things catch Denizel's attention during this interaction: the twitch of Juhelos' lips seems to indicate pleasure in the pain caused to his nephew and the blade of the knife in Juhelos' scabbard is black.  With the subject of the dead girl child brought to the forefront he is reminded of the black glass fragment found near the girl's body.[/sblock]



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## jbear (Jan 7, 2013)

Maui accepts the honorific of 'holy man' with a nod though his face remains stern as he continues in a tone equally as stern. "Maui is blessed, te Forest Father walks beside me even far from home. But I only listened to te bones, it was not Maui's power. Te spirit of te child is not restless. She is lost but at peace, but she is tired. Te bones want rest. They know te way home. I am sorry my words come as arrows to your heart. But not-knowing is poison for te soul. Te child we found was a girl. With te bones we found gold beads and te doll. If te bones are of your daughter, First of te Goti, it will be known. But first we will hear answer to our question! If te anger of te Goti is laid to rest with te bones, and te people of Uth te Red have no more reason to fear te Goti arrows, then Maui will carry te bones until we reach your holy men. Words or swords?" ​Maui's hand remains on his hilt.


----------



## Systole (Jan 7, 2013)

When the elder Goti introduces the younger Goti as a man who might be the dead girl's father, Sylla flinches.  For less than a heartbeat, the elf looks embarrassed, as if perhaps she did not wish to shame the man.  However, the moment passes quickly and her mask drops quickly back into place.

[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 34/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6/+6, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 7, 2013)

Systole said:


> When the elder Goti introduces the younger Goti as a man who might be the dead girl's father, Sylla flinches.  For less than a heartbeat, the elf looks embarrassed, as if perhaps she did not wish to shame the man.  However, the moment passes quickly and her mask drops quickly back into place.











*OOC:*


perception for Vincenzo to have caught this? or . . . . . ?







Vincenzo edges his horse to act as a shield man for Maui, if necessary.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 7, 2013)

Denizel is a tad surprised at the Uncle's response, though years of courtly intrigue has taught him to hide it well. _Savages. Or maybe more. _He opts away from full discretion, taking a moment to point to each of his companions and then begins to whisper.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Message. DC 25 Perception check for those nearby to hear.[/sblock]

[sblock=Whispered Messager]Be on you guard. Juhelos' blade is black like the shards we found near the body and he takes too much pleasure in this.​[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 7, 2013)

Sylla hisses softly as her eyes find the blade at Juhelos' side.  The hiss is not a friendly sound.  She slides off her horse and approaches the older warrior.  When she speaks, her voice is calm, though she is radiating barely controlled fury.  "Uncle ... your blade, it looks black.  Is it obsidian?  May I see it?  I have been very interested in finding a dark stone blade for many weeks now." 


[sblock=OOC]Whether Vincenzo picks up on Sylla's mood is up to you.

Last I saw, Denizel had the chunk of obsidian, correct?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 34/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Bow (+6/+6, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2013)

Vincenzo's hand twitches toward his blade involuntarily, but he tries to hide it.

[sblock=note on bluff roll]
normal bluff is +10, but deceptive strike will not apply in hiding his readieness to draw against 'uncle'
1d20+9=21
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 8, 2013)

Behind the Goti leaders the warriors shift and their horses stamp their hooves due to rising tensions in front of them.

Juhelos' lips quirk in a sardonic smile.  "Words, Maui of Aoreatoa.  We have no quarrel with Uthred's people."  His eyes flick from Sylla to Vincenzo and back to Maui again.  "Though your companions seem to wish for the choice of swords."

His attention turns back to Sylla and Juhelos very slowly withdraws the long knife at his belt.  The blade is indeed obsidion and he holds it towards the elf in the palms of his hands so that she can take and examine it should she wish to do so.  "Yes, it is a spirit-knife.  Obsidion, as you call it.  A trophy taken from a witch of the Goti-Nushat who thought to curse me."  He grins.  "Though he is dead and I am not."

There is an intake of breath from Ganil and the young warrior steps forward and speaks.  Words flow out in a rush with his breath.  "A girl child, you say?  With beads of gold?"  He steps towards Maui.  "Let me see her!"



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2013)

Vincenzo gives Juhelos a thin smile.


----------



## jbear (Jan 8, 2013)

Maui looks around momentarily confused before his eyes resettle on Juhelos, narrowed and hard. 

"So there are different tribes of te Goti. Te bandits ... which tribe?"

At which point Ganil demands to see the girl. Maui shakes his head sadly, his face softening. "Not te girl. Only te bones. You know you cannot touch. Te spirit is at peace, but she may still be lost if disturbed before your holy men send her into te Long Night."

Maui dismounts and unties the sack from the back of his horse. He begins to intone a lilting prayer as he lays the sack on the ground gently and unties the bindings. He opens the sack so the young Goti leader may look inside.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2013)

During the ritual that Maui does with the bones, Vincenzo moves his hand away from his weapon so as not to anger the spirits, or what ever it that needs rest.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 8, 2013)

Denziel does nothing to disturb the unvailing but something about Juhelos' response does not sit right with him. He tries to get a read off him but comes up blank.

[sblock=Actions]Sense Motive to Hunch Failed
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3856138/[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 7/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 8, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> Juhelos' lips quirk in a sardonic smile.  "Words, Maui of Aoreatoa.  We have no quarrel with Uthred's people."  His eyes flick from Sylla to Vincenzo and back to Maui again.  "Though your companions seem to wish for the choice of swords."




ooc - how authentic is his statement?

1d20+1=12


----------



## Systole (Jan 9, 2013)

Sylla frowns at the older Goti but makes no motion toward the blade.  [sblock=OOC]What does the knife look like?  Could the shard we found have come from this knife?  Or from a knife of similar make?[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 10, 2013)

As far as Vincenzo can tell, Juhelos spoke the truth when he said the Goti-Susack had no quarrel with Uthred's village.

Juhelos shrugs off Maui's question about Goti clans; his gaze remains locked on Sylla.

"No clan," says the sun-worn scout.  "Criminals and cast-outs and those who walk the path of Bekelle."  He spits to one side to show his distaste for the bandits.

Ganil approaches Maui and drops to his knees next to the sack.  Carefully he moves a fold of cloth aside so he can see the bones better.  He reaches in and plucks out one of the beads and holds it in his hand for a moment.  Ganil's face transforms with the realization that his hope that his daughter survives somewhere, somehow, is destroyed and the bead slips from his fingers to fall back into the bag of bones.  The raw, naked emotion radiating from him is painful to see and made more so when he begins keening.

Unseen by the Goti but visible to the four adventurers Juhelos' lips curl into a cruel smile.

Sylla glances down at the knife displayed before her: the obsidian blade is barely longer than a dagger and the tip is flat and blunt where the point has been broken off.  It is very likely that the shard in the group's possession came from this knife.



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## jbear (Jan 10, 2013)

Maui closed the sack and secured it again. He turned his head from the Goti's gut wrenching grief and fell upon his uncle's sardonic smile of pleasure. Maui looked back at Ganil utterly confused and then the meaning of those mysterious whispered words he had heard earlier dawned on him with a cold hard light of truth. He turned back towards Juhelos gritting his teeth to hold back his rising anger. "What is it that brings you happiness watching te tangi, te weeping soul, Uncle? And why do te Bones whisper to Maui to be careful? And why do te Bones whisper to Maui that Uncle takes too much pleasure in this? And why do te Bones whisper of Uncle's black stone knife that Angry Arrows holds? Black like te sharks we found near te Bones! Maui thinks Uncle knows something about te sad story of te Bones! Haere mai Taniwha!" Taniwha joins Maui's side crouched low to the ground, ears flat, hackles raised, a deep growl rumbling in his throat.


----------



## Systole (Jan 10, 2013)

Sylla takes a relaxing breath and smiles chillingly.  With the object of her fury found standing in front of her, her rage has transformed into something calmer and somehow more worrying than her usual barely contained anger.

"Oh, uncle," she says quietly, her eyes positively twinkling with something like glee, "you should have kept your dagger in its sheath.  At least twice now."

[sblock=OOC]Dammit.  As sure as Sylla is, I'm betting the Juhelos is going to claim the stupid Goti-Nushat did it.  Sylla is not going to be happy if that's the case.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 10, 2013)

Knowing the effectiveness of the jaguar and Maui, Vincenzo hazards a glance to Denazil, his sword hand twitching again.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2013)

Juhelos' hand closes around the hilt of his spirit-knife and he turns his arm to a defensive stance with the obsidian blade held along his forearm.

"I think I choose swords after all."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I didn't have time today for a full post or to get a map prepared.  I hope to have that up Friday, probably evening, or Saturday.[/sblock]



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 11, 2013)

Vincenzo smiles as he draws his rapier, The fine metel making a _*sching!*_ as it exits its sheath.

"Then let justice be served! You show joy at the distress of this man's loss of of his daughter! Either you killed her or are directly responsible for her death!!"

Initiative:
1d20+2=15


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 12, 2013)

Ganil is absorbed in his grief deeply enough and Juhelos' words were quiet enough that the First of the Goti-Susack doesn't notice that the two groups teeter on the edge of violence.  Sylla notices, however, and as Juhelos rolls the obsidian weapon around to a defensive grip in his left hand she is able, if she so chooses, to get the jump on the grasslands warrior.









*OOC:*


Combat Round One: Sylla is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Goti
Adventurers

Goti won initiative but Sylla's initiative roll was better than the Goti's.  Round One is Sylla's 'surprise' round should she choose to use it.

Note: I don't recall reading that Vincenzo and Denizel dismounted.  If I have that wrong let me know and I'll change that on the map.

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 32/32 hp
Maui: 38/38 hp
Taniwha: 34/34 hp
Sylla: 34/34 hp
Boots: 42/42 hp
Vincenzo: 46/46 hp

Conditions in Effect: 

Enemy Status:
Juhelos:
Ganil: enemy?
Other Goti: enemies?[/sblock]



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 12, 2013)

*OOC:*


Vincenzo is indeed still mounted







[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 (13 flat-footed, 15 touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: none

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 12, 2013)

Sylla laughs at Juhelos.  "Have you forgotten your manners?  Words, uncle!"  She slaps at his dagger.

[sblock=Actions]Disarm Juhelos.  If this is an actual surprise round, Juhelos should be flatfooted (and FFCMD, yay!) and unable to AoO.  Since he's initiating combat, I'm not sure how you want to play it.

CMB is +5, but I haven't been able to log into Invisible Castle.  You mind rolling for me?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 34/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+5, 1d4+2, 19-20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: 42/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 14, 2013)

*Round Two*

Juhelos exhibits uncanny reflexes and manages to dodge Sylla's slap to his wrist.  The mocking grin never leaves his face as he retaliates: he continues to hold the obsidian dagger in his left hand, up in a defensive posture though it seems he is making no effort to actually defend himself with the weapon; with his right hand fingers held stiff he makes two jabbing attacks.  The first is deflected by Sylla's armor, the second punctures her skin.

After his attacks Juhelos makes a high-pitched, piercing whistle.  The roan stallion held by the line of Goti warriors whinnies in outrage and rears pulling reins from the startled warrior's unsuspecting grasp.  The stallion races forward to his master's side and lunges at Boots delivering a hard bite to the eidolon's shoulder.  As the horse gallops forward the scout stumbles back away from its flailing hooves.

The whistle snaps Ganil from the obliviousness of his grief.  He is clearly unsure how things got to this point but stumbles back and draws his sword to defend himself.  The speed which combat broke out has taken the other warriors by surprise and they stand rooted by their horses for the moment.









*OOC:*


Combat Round Two: Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Goti
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 32/32 hp
Maui: 38/38 hp
Taniwha: 34/34 hp
Sylla: 23/34 hp  11 dmg from a piercing unarmed strike
Boots: 34/42 hp 8 dmg from a horse bite
Vincenzo: 46/46 hp

Conditions in Effect: 

Enemy Status:
Juhelos: (AC 18/T 13/FF 16)
The Roan: (AC 23/T 13/FF 20)
Ganil: enemy?
Other Goti: enemies?[/sblock]



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## jbear (Jan 14, 2013)

Maui narrows his eyes as his anger flares. "So, Uncle not only knows te story of te Bones, it was Uncle who murdered te girl child" Maui growls out loud as things become clearer and clearer to the druid. Maui senses Ganil's confusion still, a mirror of his own confusion up until a moment ago. Maui, his teeth grit as he fights to restrain himself, draws shield and then his scimitar, and walks next to Ganil offering the Goti his blade, hilt first. "Ganil, First of te Goti Susack, Maui offers you his blade. Strike me down if my words, sharp like swords, are anything but te truth! Your Uncle killed your daughter. He laughs at your pain. Te black stone dagger is broken. It broke killing your daughter. Te Bones lead me to you for rest. But now they beg their father for justice." He points at Juhelos with his other hand. "There! There is her murderer! Do you hear Goti Susack!? There is te murderer of te girl child of your chief!! He chose words, but he draws swords because he does not like te truth they speak!!" The last phrases are yelled at the top of his lungs so all the Goti can hear. Taniwha crouches low, awaiting the command to attack from his master.

[sblock=Actions] Move to E12 and draw sword and shield 
Intent: ensure that Juhelos fights alone; in an ideal world the Goti would turn against Juhelos 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 14, 2013)

Even injured and bleeding, Sylla still seems somewhat crazed and joyful.  "Not fast enough enough, murderer!" She steps back and casts a spell, and she, Boots, Denizel, and Vincenzo begin to blur with speed.

Seeing his mistress injured, Boots growls and his eyes glow red.  "You ... don't ... hurt ... the ... boss!" he snarls, attacking in a whirlwind of claws and teeth.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla: 5 ft step back, cast haste on self/Boots/Vincenzo/Denizel.  Sorry, can't get Maui and Taniwha with it.  Draw bow.

Boots: Full attack.  Four attacks at +7 for 1d8+6.  I hope it hurts.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch) +1 Haste
HP: 23/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+5, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow 
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch) +1 Haste 
HP: 34/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 15, 2013)

Denizel spurs his horse forward, keeping no weapons drawn for now. He views the wounds of Boots and Sylla but doesn't move to mend for now. _They've seen worse. _He grasps the holy symbol around his neck and whispers a quick prayer of favor. The spirits move about the party unseen, strengthening their resolve and guiding their weapons.

[sblock=ooc]I apologize for my appeared absence but it seems my last post was eaten by goblins. I had confirmed that I was still mounted and added some non-consequential flavor text. So it's no big loss.

Will move to G14/H15 around Vincezo if need be (presuming the area behind him is empty).

Denizel casts Bless on all allies.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Just waiting for Vincenzo to act before I update and move to round three, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

 [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] Did you intend for me to roll for Boots?  'Cause I have to say that IC apparently doesn't like it when I roll for players: 1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=15, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=8

 [MENTION=41601]ScorpiusRisk[/MENTION] Sylla stepped back into the space you've designated for Denizel so either we can select a new space or I'll assume Denizel stops at G-H/15-16[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 15, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Worrks for me[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 15, 2013)

Vincenzo takes in his surroundings and the movements of his allies. suddenly he feels a rush, not the rush of battle but something else, coupled with a new confidence.
[ haste  and  blessed]

[sblock=actions]
Move 15 feet NORTH to position J-K,11-12 [move] *attack uncle's mount*
Haste:+1 att; +1 dodge to AC / ref. sv
bless: +1 att, sv vs fear
flanked with boots +2
1d20+11=15, 1d6+2=3
[/sblock]



[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 [19] (13 flat-footed, 15 [16] touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/32
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 [18] (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 [+4] Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7 [+9]; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: hasted/blessed
text in red is hasted/blessed
33D3DD
[/sblock]

I will let you settle the attack by my mount with the AOO


----------



## Systole (Jan 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I did intend for you to roll.  If he missed, c'est la vie.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2013)

*Round Three*

Ganil stares in horror at Maui's words of accusation.  He pushes aside the proffered blade with a shake of his head though it isn't clear whether he is refusing to strike Maui with his own blade or whether he can't believe Maui's accusation of Juhelos.  He holds a palm up to the Goti warriors commanding them in a motion to hold their positions.  Ganil steps up to Juhelos and grabs the older man by the shoulder.

"Is it true, Uncle?"

Juhelos' reaction is immediate: he wheels around at Ganil's grasp and with a closed fist punches the First of the Goti-Susack in the throat.  Ganil stumbles back, drops his sword, and grasps at his throat.  His wheezing breaths sound horrible but at least he still draws breath.  There is a roar of outrage from the Goti warriors that is accompanied by the drawing of their swords as they prepare to rush to the aid of their leader.

Sylla's hastening magic settles upon most of the adventurous group and as she readies her bow Boots leaps into a flurry of attacks on the Goti warrior.  Juhelos is surprised by the fury of the eidolon but manages to avoid or deflect Boots' attacks so that they slide harmlessly from the plates of leather armor that he wears.

Denizel spurs his horse and maneuvers around so that Cortessa's much needed blessing falls upon all his companions.  Vincenzo also spurs his horse forward to join in the battle causing the scout to retreat from the fierce advance.  As he moves into position Juhelos' roan snaps out with its heavy teeth and takes a raking bite out of Vincenzo's mount's shoulder.  Vincenzo's attack is thrown off by a sudden shift of his mount and the piercing attack misses.

Juhelos barely spares a glance at Ganil instead focusing on Boots and Sylla.  He ignores Denizel and Maui until they present a more direct threat and lets his roan provide interference with Vincenzo.  "Here are some words for you, witch," he says with a sneer.  "I will kill your dog and your friends and then I will come for you."  Juhelos lashes out with two swift strikes at Boots: one fist smashes painfully into Boots' snout, the other is deflected by the darkwolf's thick hide.

Juhelos' roan continues its wild fury attacking Vincenzo and his mount.  It rears up and batters Vincenzo's horse in the chest with its quick-striking hooves dealing enough injury to the lighter horse to knock it sprawling.  As Vincenzo's horse goes down the roan's teeth rake against Vincenzo's thigh ripping open his pants and turning the skin purple with a large bruise.









*OOC:*


Combat Round Three: Everyone is up.
Vincenzo: DC 20 Ride (fast dismount) to avoid falling horse.  If the Ride check fails, DC 15 Acrobatics to tumble & avoid damage.
Vincenzo begins his turn in your choice of squares in the J-K/11-12 block.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Goti
Adventurers

DM reminder: don't forget full attacks and combat-trained mounts...
Scott, center to center from Boots to Vincenzo doesn't pass through opposite sides of the horse so no flank.  

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 32/32 hp
Maui: 38/38 hp
Taniwha: 34/34 hp
Sylla: 23/34 hp  
Boots: 22/42 hp Unarmed strike: 12 dmg
Vincenzo: 39/46 hp Horse bite: 7 dmg
--V's horse: -8/19 hp Horse bite (AoO): 8 dmg; 2 hooves for 11 & 8 dmg

Conditions in Effect: Bless 5/5 minutes (everyone); Haste 5/5 rounds (Sylla, Boots, Vin, Den)

Enemy Status:
Juhelos: (AC 18/T 13/FF 16) uninjured
The Roan: (AC 23/T 13/FF 20) uninjured
Ganil: enemy?
Other Goti: enemies?[/sblock]



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 16, 2013)

> Vincenzo: DC 20 Ride (fast dismount) to avoid  falling horse.
> If the Ride check fails, DC 15 Acrobatics to tumble  & avoid damage.
> Vincenzo begins his turn in your choice of squares in the J-K/11-12 block





dc 20 ride [fast dismount] 
1d20+6=24

begin turn at (J,11)

Though his horse stumbles and he is nipped, his concentration of the fight remains. He ducks and dodges about the horse in his hasted condition. "Maui! My horse is grieviously wounded! Help!"

move action: Feint [feat: improved feint] 1d20+10=30

attack/damage 1 vs ff ac: 1d20+9=22, 1d6+2=3 [no crit threat]
attack/damage 2 vs ff ac: 1d20+9=19, 1d6+2=4 [no crit threat]



[sblock=Feint]
You can also use Bluff to feint in combat, causing your opponent to  be denied his Dexterity bonus to his AC against your next attack. The DC  of this check is equal to 10 + your opponent’s base attack bonus + your  opponent’s Wisdom modifier. If your opponent is trained in Sense Motive, the DC is instead equal to 10 + your opponent’s Sense Motive bonus, if higher. For more information on feinting, see Combat.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 [19] (13 flat-footed, 15 [16] touch) (+ variances)
HP: 39/46
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 [18] (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 [+4] Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +7 [+9]; Dam: 1d6 + 2, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: hasted/blessed
text in red is hasted/blessed
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 16, 2013)

Sylla grins, a wild look in her eyes.  "Best come quickly, then.  You don't have much time."

[sblock=Actions]Sylla: Full attack on Juhelos.  Amazingly, ALL of her feats come into play on this attack: Rapid Shot, Point Blank Shot, and Precise Shot.  Booyah!  Including haste and bless, that's three attacks at +9 for 1d8+3.

Boots: Full attack.  Four attacks at +8 for 1d8+6.  Step to H13.


Dear Glasseye: Please roll better.  Kthx, Systole.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch) +1 Haste
HP: 23/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+5, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+6/+6 or +8, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Rapid Shot, Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch) +1 Haste 
HP: 22/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Bless

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 16, 2013)

*Round Three continuing...*

Vincenzo leaps from his falling mount with a practiced grace landing on his feet.  His feint against the horse is successful as is the attack that follows.

Boots bites and claws at Juhelos finally getting his teeth into the Goti warrior's leg and clawing him seriously also.  Three arrows fly from Sylla's bow and three arrows pierce Juhelos' leather armor.  One arrow looks serious but the blood flowing from the injury isn't as much as one might expect.

[sblock=OOC]Scott,
Feint is a move action; Vincenzo will only get a second attack from haste if he takes a full attack action (not possible when also using a move action).  Also, according to my calculations Vincenzo's damage is 1d6+5.  1d6 +2 (Str), +2 (Weapon Spec.), +1 (magic weapon) for a total damage of 6 to the horse done this round.

Systole, I think this is better:
Boots: 1d20+7=14, 1d8+6=9, 1d20+7=21, 1d8+6=8, 1d20+7=8, 1d8+6=9, 1d20+7=19, 1d8+6=14
Sylla: 1d20+8=28, 1d8+3=8, 1d20+8=22, 1d8+3=9, 1d20+8=18, 1d8+3=8
Sylla’s Crit Confirmation: 1d20+8=16, 1d8+3=7
For 22 dmg from Boots, 25 dmg from Sylla (47 total).  I _was_ getting worried but not anymore.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 17, 2013)

"Swords now Handsome Blade! Tane walks with your horse!" roars Maui. "Taniwha! Huakia!" Maui steps in behind Juhleos and make a strike from his blind side while Taniwha sprints in and snaps at the Goti murderer's leg. Maui's blade finds the enemy's flesh, dangerously close to his neck and Taniwha's teeth sink into his ankle, though he cheetah seems unable to grip well enough to upend Juhelos and leave him sprawling.

[sblock=Actions]Maui: Swift Action: Command Maui to atk.Move: 5ft step to F11 to flank with Boots. Scimitar atk vs Juhelos.
29=Hit! 12 dmg! Possible Crit! Crit Confirm: 15=miss Boo!
Taniwha: Move to F12 and Bite atk vs Juhelos; on a hit will attempt to Trip him. 
18=Hit! 9 dmg Trip attempt vs Juhelos CMD: 11 

Summary: Maui deals 12 dmg to Juhelos
Taniwha deals 9 dmg; trips CMD 11
Total dmg: 21
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 38 Current: 38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW; Entangle x2 
2nd: Bull's Strength x2, Bark Skin, 
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 17, 2013)

Denizel sees no need to get in the way of the warriors, especially when it seems to be so many against one. He draws his wand of healing and leans down off his horse far enough to give Boots a deliberate tap, binding some of the wounds.

[sblock=ooc]
Draw wand of CLW
CLW on Boots http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3869583/ 10 hp

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 49*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2013)

*Round Four*

Maui and Taniwha move in to attack while Denizel heals Boots with his wand.

Juhelos whistles and the roan wheels bringing hooves and teeth to bear on Boots.  One hoof thuds down on the darkwolf's shoulder tearing away the hide and exposing the muscle, then it follows up with a bite that on a lesser creature would have broken bones.  As it is Boots is looking pretty grim when Juhelos turns his attacks on him.

The Goti warrior punches Boots high in the chest and darkness swims in Boots' vision.  His second punch misses but the darkwolf still wobbles and looks like he is just a moment away from collapse.

From the sound of the shouts by the Goti warriors some were moving to aid Ganil when one of the mounts began wildly rearing and bucking.  The sudden violent motion in their midst has sent them sprawling, some injured and bleeding.









*OOC:*


Combat Round Four: Everyone is up.
Boots at -7 hp and will de-summon unless Sylla uses Life Link.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Goti
Adventurers

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 32/32 hp
Maui: 38/38 hp
Taniwha: 34/34 hp
Sylla: 23/34 hp  
Boots: -7/42 hp Horse bite: 7 dmg, hoof attack: 10 dmg.; Juhelos' strike: 22 dmg.
Vincenzo: 39/46 hp 
--V's horse: -8/19 hp stable

Conditions in Effect: Bless 5/5 minutes (everyone); Haste 4/5 rounds (Sylla, Boots, Vin, Den)

Enemy Status:
Juhelos: (AC 18/T 13/FF 16) 68 dmg; heavily injured 
The Roan: (AC 23/T 13/FF 20) 6 dmg; minor injuries
Ganil: enemy?
Other Goti: enemies?[/sblock]



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 17, 2013)

Vincenzo continues with the attack on the uncles sway back nag.
attack/damage 1 vs ff ac: 1d20+7=21, 1d6+2=4
[no crit threat] Actual Attack: 23, actual damage is 7
attack/damage 2 vs ff ac: 1d20+7=12, 1d6+5=11 miss [no crit threat]  Actual Attack: 15, still a miss

It pays to double check the stat block, as I have found errors.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 [19] (13 flat-footed, 15 [16] touch) (+ variances)
HP: 39/46
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 [18] (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 [+4] Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +11

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +8 [+10]; Dam: 1d6 + 5, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: hasted/blessed
text in red is hasted/blessed
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 17, 2013)

Sylla's eyes narrow as she sights on Juhelos.  "Your last mistake, uncle."

[sblock=Actions]Eidolons don't desummon until negative CON, just like PCs.  And Life Link doesn't come into play until he's about to desummon.  So although it would be more useful if Sylla could use Life Link to keep him conscious, she can't.  Boots is unconscious and dying.

Sylla: Full attack on Juhelos. Three attacks at +9 for 1d8+3.

Boots: Roll to stabilize at +7.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch) +1 Haste
HP: 23/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+5, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+6/+6 or +8, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Rapid Shot, Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch) +1 Haste 
HP: 22/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Bless

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 18, 2013)

*Round Four continuing...*

Three arrows fly from Sylla's bow, three arrows puncture the leather of Juhelos' armor.  The Goti warrior stumbles back and falls sprawling on his back.  Blood bubbles on his lips and he paws feebly at the arrows in his chest before his eyes roll back in his head until only the whites are showing.

When Juhelos collapses the roan goes wild.  It screams and rears pawing at the air with its hooves.

[sblock=OOC]Well.  That makes Life Link fairly useless, imo.  Thanks for clearing up my mistake with eidolons, though.

Sylla's attacks: 1d20+9=24, 1d20+9=27, 1d20+9=18
-Damage: [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3871360/]1d8+3=9, 1d8+3=5, 1d8+3=8, Total: 22

Boots' stabilize roll: 1d20=14.  Ok, not sure what I'm missing for the stabilize roll.  -7 for his current hp and +2 for Con mod for a -5 check?  Not sure where you came up with +7 to the roll, Systole.  If the check is +7 he made it easily, if -5 he barely missed it and is at -8 hp now.[/url][/sblock]








*OOC:*


Denizel and Maui still to go in Round Four.


----------



## Systole (Jan 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]My bad.  I thought stabilizing was a Fort save, not a Con check.  Boots is still dying, please carry on.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 19, 2013)

"Te horse is te spirit of its master! Like Taniwha it will fight to te death and cross te River with him on te last journey." Feeling more than torn stepping in to face the wild stallion that rears up to stand against the entire group with its deadly hooves, he bites back his doubts and prepares to send the magnificent and loyal creature on its way. Despite his best efforts to near the wild beast as it rears up in fury, when he does finally get close enough to attack, Maui's blade bounces harmlessly off the armour the horse is wearing. Taniwha, likewise, takes up the challenges, springing to collide with the roan's back legs as it rears up, sinking his teeth and claws deep into its flesh causing the beast to teeter and seemingly topple...
[sblock=Actions]
Maui takes 5ft step to flank with Vincenzo and attacks with scimitar: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3873479/ 20 vs AC = Miss! (forgot to mention Bless bonus is included in the roll; still a miss in any case)
(I thought about wild empathy but it says it takes a minute to use; that seemed like its not meant for combat and I doubt it would work on what seems to be Juhelos' animal companion).

Taniwha 5ft foot step forward; also flanks with VIncenzo, right? Full attack vs Horse: Bite 24= Hit! Claw 30=Hit! Claw 29=Hit!
Taniwha attempts to Trip horse: 31 vs CMD of Horse (includes flank and Bless bonus) = Success!?
Damage: Bite 1d6+4=10 Left Claw 1d3+4=7 Right Claw 1d3+4=4 
Total: 21 dmg and I would guess that Taniwha has successfully tripped the horse! (31 vs CMD)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 38 Current: 38
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW; Entangle x2 
2nd: Bull's Strength x2, Bark Skin, 
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20
HP: 34 Current: 34
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 19, 2013)

"Hey now! Stop dying!" Denizel yells, obviously flustered. He dips down and taps the beast with his wand again then shakes it angrily for not healing enough.

[sblock=Action]
Dismount to I13
CLW on Boots http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3873546/ 6 hp

[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2013)

Taniwha get his teeth deep in the horse's flank and manages to pull the beast down.  It fall hard on its rump and then struggles to regain its footing.  As it does so Vincenzo, Maui, and Taniwha are able to take advantage of its unguarded position to make attacks on it but only Maui is successful scoring the magnificent beast hide with his scimitar.  The horse is bleeding from half a dozen or more puncture wounds, bites, and cuts but still looks like it has a lot of fight left in it.

Juhelos' horse surges to its feet screaming its anger.  It rears beating at the air with its unshod hooves; one hoof glances off Vincenzo's mithril chain.  It stamps back down, four feet on the ground and gives the duelist a vicious bite.









*OOC:*


Combat Round Five: Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Goti
Adventurers

Map:



I'm not updating the map just yet, unless you all absolutely need me to do so.
-Maui = G11
-Taniwha = G12
-Denizel = I13
-Vincenzo = J11

Party:
Denizel: 32/32 hp
Maui: 38/38 hp
Taniwha: 34/34 hp
Sylla: 23/34 hp  
Boots: -2/42 hp  stable
Vincenzo: 32/46 hp  Horse bite: 7 dmg
--V's horse: -8/19 hp stable

Conditions in Effect: Bless 5/5 minutes (everyone); Haste 2/5 rounds (Sylla, Boots, Vin, Den)

Enemy Status:
Juhelos: (AC 18/T 13/FF 16) 90 dmg; stable
The Roan: (AC 23/T 13/FF 20) 43 dmg; moderate injuries
Ganil: enemy?
Other Goti: enemies?[/sblock]



_


___ • Ganil Susack •_______• Juhelos Taraw •


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 21, 2013)

[sblock]Damn you, ENWorld![/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2013)

"You hurt my darkwolf.  I hurt your master.  Now we finish this."

[sblock=Actions]Sylla: Full attack on Mr. Ed. Three attacks at +9 for 1d8+3.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch) +1 Haste
HP: 23/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+5, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+6/+6 or +8, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Rapid Shot, Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch) +1 Haste 
HP: -2/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Bless

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2013)

is there to be Aoo's for the horse standing?


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
Holding to see the results of Sylla's attack. Denizel's not going to to pull his sword out if the fights over or bring a Stable Boots up to just over 0 HP only so he can get knocked down again.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2013)

*Round Five continuing...*

Three arrows fly from Sylla's bow and two stick quivering in the horse's rump not far from where Denizel is standing.









*OOC:*


Maui, Vincenzo, & Denizel still to go this round.







[sblock=OOC]Scott, I rolled the AoO for the sake of speed.  Maui's was the only one that hit.  Sorry I forgot to include the rolls like I have been doing for Sylla's attacks.

Sylla's attacks: 1d20+9=19, 1d20+9=26, 1d20+9=24
Two hits for 1d8+3=5, 1d8+3=7 12 dmg. total[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2013)

[sblock=GlassEye]Ah, had a feeling that is what you did. Just wanted to be sure.[/sblock]

Vincenzo ducks and weave, but is bit in the jaw anyway. He takes a stab at the tough horse when he has a favorable opening.

Attack: 1d20+10=30, 1d6+5=8
Crit confirm: 1d20+10=20, 1d6+5=11

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18 [19] (13 flat-footed, 15 [16] touch) (+ variances)
HP: 39/46
CMB: +5 CMD: 17 [18] (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3 [+4] Will: +2
Perception: +2
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +11

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +8 [+10]; Dam: 1d6 + 5, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: hasted/blessed
text in red is hasted/blessed
33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 22, 2013)

Maui lets out a gasp of disbelief and admiration when the roan gets back to its feet and continues the fight. "Te horse is wonderful creature" he exclaims. Taniwha continues to harrass the creature with a flurry of bites and claw strikes while Maui continues to try and pierce the beasts formidable armour. 

[sblock=Actions]
Maui scimitar attack 19 vs Horse=MIss
Taniwha Full Attack Bite 23=Hit LCLaw 15=Miss RClaw 26=Hit
Bite dmg= 9 dmg Claw dmg = 5 dmg Total dmg 14
Trip attempt = 25 vs CMD of horse [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 22, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming with this action that the horse is now dead. If it's not dead, it's probably a demon lord in disguise and I vote we run.[/sblock]

Denizel turns his attention back to the other warriors. He swings onto his horse and looks in their direction, making sure no was was critically injured back the spooked horses. He holds the same wand he used on the fallen Boots out before him. 

"Do any among you need aid?"

[sblock=actions]Mount Horse. I'm assuming that no roll is needed to notice if someone is drowning in a pool of their own blood.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2013)

The combined attacks leave the roan barely standing, blood streaming down its hide.  Taniwha brings it down and it struggles unsuccessfully to regain its feet before finally collapsing to the ground.  It is an unfortunate end to a noble beast but bound in spirit as it was to Juhelos there was no other way.  As the horse lays dying silence settles over the battlefield until Ganil unsteadily walks over.  He rubs his throat before kneeling by the horse and laying one hand upon its head.  With a croak that visibly pains him to speak he begins, "May your spirit return to Kase to roam the grasslands unfettered by the evil of your soul companion..."

Subdued, the Goti warriors slowly approach their leader.  A few shake their heads in the negative in response to Denizel's offer of aid and he can clearly see that they took no serious injury from the spooked horses.









*OOC:*


Congrats on downing Juhelos.  XP from this encounter and passed time will push Maui and Vincenzo up to 5th level.  I'll get updated xp totals for you later, probably tomorrow.










• • • *Ganil Susack* • • •


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2013)

Sylla kneels by Boots' side.  Crimson magics play from her hands over the darkwolf, who gets groggily to his feet.  "Did we win?" he says.

"Yes.  Now be still."  She stands.  "Chieftan, Juhelos' knife was used to murder your daughter.  We found a chip of it near her bones, and you will see it matches the break in the blade.  While it is good that such a beast of a man is dead, I would rather that he had faced the vengeance of the father.  I am ... sorry for your loss, Ganil."

[sblock=Actions]Sylla: Has 4x Rejuv Eidolons for 1d10+5 each.

Memo to self: Mage Armor if you even _think _there's going to be combat.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 23/34
CMB: +5 CMD: 19
Fort: +1 Reflex: +5 Will: +4 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +5, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+5, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+6/+6 or +8, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Rapid Shot, Bless
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/3

*Boots*
AC: 23 (20 flat-footed, 13 touch)
HP: -2/42
CMB: +8 CMD: 21 (25 vs. Trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+6/+6/+6, 1d6+8, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Bless

Used Items:
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 23, 2013)

The Battle over, Vincenzo cleans his blade ans shears it in one move, "My horse!" he exclaims. He runs to the side of the beast of burden. "Maui, can you help my horse?" His hands stroke down the neck, its breathing weak and shuddering.

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18  (13 flat-footed, 15  touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/57
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 23, 2013)

Maui sheaths his blade and moves towards his frantic friend, though he can't take his eyes off the recently downed roan. When her arrives he tears his eyes away and kneels beside Vincenzo's horse and begins praying softly, laying his hands where he sees the gravest wounds. A warm healing energy begins to flow through Maui into the horse and soon it begins to stir once more.

[sblock=Actions] CLW on Vincenzo's horse. Heals 10 HPs [/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle x2 
2nd: Bull's Strength x2, Bark Skin, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 49/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: 

Bite: +9; 1d6+4 dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2013)

Ganil nods his acceptance of Sylla's words.  I thank you.  My daughter was lost but her spirit can now return home.  The Goti-Susack have lost..."  Ganil's voice chokes but he forces the words out anyway.  "...lost a great warrior but a canker next to the heart of the clan has been cut out.  Surely you were following in Kase's wake as he ran the grasslands to have accomplished so much for us so quickly..."

He turns to look aside at the weathered scout as the man steps up to the roan bearing a hammered copper cup and a knife.  The scout cuts into the not quite dead horse's jugular and fills the cup with blood.  Ganil takes the cup, holds it up in supplication to the skies, and chants something in another tongue.  Returning to the common of the Baronies he says, "We release the spirit to return to Kase but drink of the blood to share its strength."  He drinks, then offers the cup to Sylla. 

[sblock=OOC]First post updated with XP chart.[/sblock]




• • • *Ganil Susack* • • •


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2013)

Sylla accepts the cup somberly, as the occasion seems to demand.  With no more than a momentary hesitation, she drinks.  Before she offers the cup to Maui, she pours a thimbleful into her hand for Boots, who eagerly partakes of the stallion's blood.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 23, 2013)

Denizel looks on, forgetting to not look nervous, as he sees the cup of blood being passed. He briefly considers changing the topic but decides after all that he should probably silently accept if it comes his way.

_​'Kinky. . . don't be strange.'_

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Jan 24, 2013)

Maui accepts the cup of blood and drinks from it deeply. When finished he looks at Taniwha. "Sorry friend. Te hunger for te horses will enter you through te blood. And te horses are mighty creatures. Not food." He looks towards Vincenzo, doubtful he will want to drink blood. If he sees no move to reach for it in his face, he offers the cup back to Denizel.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2013)

Vincenzo is completely unsure - his stomach curdling at the very thought - He watches Denizil. If he accepts the blood, then Vincenzo will too.









*OOC:*


 remember all, I will be AFK till about Sunday with the big move to Nashville.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 25, 2013)

Denizel makes sure not to shrug or sigh and accept the cup. He nods toward Ganil and raises the cup to his lips. He drinks only the smallest amount, surprised that the taste is not too terrible, but takes his time as to be respectful. He then passes the cup to Vincenzo. 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hands trembling slightly, he takes the cup. The smell of blood not being unfamiliar hes sips slowly, only to remember the many busted lips and noses he received in his youth. he drinks a bit more and passes the cup to Ganil.

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18  (13 flat-footed, 15  touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/57
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 28, 2013)

The cup of stallion blood makes the round of the Goti-Susack warriors, each taking a sip, before it ends back in the hands of the scout.  The weathered man takes a final drink and pours the remainder, though there is little left, onto the ground.  He intones a phrase in the language of the Inner Sea that has the sound of ritual before wiping out the cup and stowing it away again.

Ganil nods, apparently satisfied with the ritual, then his eyes turn to the body of his uncle.  The expression on his face is grim but he moves over and kneels, putting his fingers to Juhelos' throat to feel for the beat of blood.  His lips purse as he stands.  "He still lives."  For the moment he seems to ignore the strangers to the Pell and focuses on the warriors of his band.  "Do any deny that Juhelos walked in Bekelle's shadow?  Do any deny that his crimes against me give me right to mete out justice as I see fit?"

A chorus of 'No' and 'None deny' meet Ganil's questions.  He nods as if he expected no less then turns back to the four and faces Maui in particular.  "I give him to you.  Blood will make amends and buy the Queen of Crows' favor so that she doesn't take back what you wrested from her talons."




• • • *Ganil Susack* • • •


----------



## jbear (Jan 28, 2013)

Maui looks at Ganil for some moments before responding. "Maui does not understand, Ganil, First of te Goti. Are you talking about Maui's eyes? Maui has te eyes back with thanks to te Healer of Uth te Red, I will not let te Crow take them back. That is why we ride here. To bring peace to te people of Uth te Red. So if you wish to give us a gift for bringing you te Bones of your daughter so you can help her find her way home, then give us this peace. I will carry te bones to your Holy Men. You, give us te Goti bandits." He raises his blade at the crumpled figure of Juhelos. "This one is your uncle. His heart jealous black. Tear it out. Take te vengeance for your daughter."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 29, 2013)

Deizel has gotten a bit lost in the ritual and strange savage tongue of the young warrior. Maui at least seems to be following so Denizel smiles and nods enthusiastically. 

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2013)

"I say burn him and give his bones eternal unrest." mutters Vincenzo under his breath

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18  (13 flat-footed, 15  touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/57
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2013)

Ganil stares at the bag holding the bones of his daughter for a long moment before replying.  The effort to remain composed takes much from the warrior and a slight tremble is visible.  Finally he returns his gaze to Maui, Sylla, Denizel, and Vincenzo.

"I cannot give what I do not own.  Yet our band was following the tracks of bandits and thieves who broke the peace between Goti and Pellmen and raid the weak."  He looks longingly at the bag again.  "I wish... I wish to take my daughter home again.  But peace between Goti and Pell is the greater need.  We shall ride with you, fight with you to bring the peace that we both seek.  And when it is done my daughter shall return home and her spirit set free.  You shall be honored among the Goti-Susack for your part in this."

Ganil glares down at the body of Juhelos.  "Take his possessions so his spirit wanders unequipped.  I do not want them."




• • • *Ganil Susack* • • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2013)

Vincenzo steps forward with a merchant's eye and starts removing the possessions of the fallen dastardly fighter.









*OOC:*


Nashville is boring. its missing my friends. blah







[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 18  (13 flat-footed, 15  touch) (+ variances)
HP: 32/57
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 29, 2013)

Sylla glares at Maui.  "No.  It will _not _be this way.  We will _not _extort help form a grieving father.  Ganil, take your daughter home.  Your offer of peace is more than enough.  We ask only that you permit us to hunt the bandits ourselves.  But if you wish to give us a gift between friends, then allow your scout to accompany us."

She strides forward and places the point of her spear at Juhelos' throat.  "I offer this gift to the Queen of Crows, to ask forgiveness for our trespasses against her."  She offers the haft of the spear toward Maui, to see if he will strike the final blow.  If not, she presses downward with a grim smile.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 29, 2013)

*OOC:*


Apparently I'm a much slower typist than Systole.  When I started this post Systole's post wasn't up yet.  We'll assume the collection of gear happens after Juhelos is killed.  Feel free to act as is the looting hasn't happened yet if anyone wants to respond to Sylla.  I'll post again later after I see if others post in response.







As Vincenzo steps forward to take care of the unpleasant task of removing Juhelos' possessions the Goti gather their mounts and make ready to travel.

Vincenzo finds that Juhelos wears a suit of leather lamellar armor, and carries a very nice composite bow with a pull heavier than Vincenzo can manage comfortably.  Vincenzo also finds the obsidian dagger, a ring, a heavy glass vial filled with a thick, dark liquid hanging from a cord around Juhelos' neck, a quartet of potions filled with a chalky liquid, and a pouch heavy with coin.

Between Sylla and Denizel's expertise and advice from Ganil they are able to figure out the function of all the items though the blood magic of the vial hints at even darker practices that Juhelos participated in.

[sblock=Loot]+1 Leather Lamellar (1,210 gp); MW composite longbow (Str +4) (800 gp); +1 obsidian dagger (2,301 gp); +1 Ring of Protection (2,000 gp); Blood Reservoir of Physical Prowess (2,000 gp); Potions: Cure Light Wounds x4 (200 gp).  Coins: 489; [Total value: 9000 gp][/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Jan 31, 2013)

Denizel turns away as Sylla points the spear, knowing well what's going to happen next. Once he hears the plunge he assists in whatever way he can in identifying the items, but doesn't express even a passing interest in anything but the ring.

[sblock=ooc]If anyone else wants a ring they should take it, as Denizel tends away from melee.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 31, 2013)

Vincenzo looks the ring over once its been identified. "Does any one mind if I take this?"









*OOC:*


requesting ring of protection +1


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2013)

Briefly Sylla thinks she hears the faint cackle of a crow but a glance around shows neither birds nor trees where a crow might be perched.

Ganil seems relieved when Sylla steps forward and acts but it is uncertain whether that relief comes from the death of Juhelos, that he is free to return to his clan and release his daughter's spirit without guilt over leaving the task of tracking the bandits undone, or, most likely, both.  He nods his head at Sylla's request and the scout moves to retrieve his horse and stand near the group.

"You bring me my daughter's bones, deliver to me my vengeance, then ask permission to fulfill my responsibility to the Goti-Susack?"  He grins briefly and you can see that in better days, days that will hopefully be returned soon to the Susack, Ganil was a man of good humor.  "I am indebted to you three times over and the Goti-Susack will be honored to fete you when Aoro brings you victorious to our camp."

That twinkle surfaces again.  "Plus many of my warriors will be eager to see the one strong in the spirit who can shoot a bow almost as good as a Goti."  Ganil makes a brief signal with his hand and the Goti warriors mount up in preparation for riding south.







• • • *Ganil Susack* • • • • • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## jbear (Feb 1, 2013)

Maui looks impassively at Sylla, arms folded across his chest. He could not understand her words but he did not like her tone. When offered the haft of the spear he continues to regard her impassively. His eyes flick towards Ganil a moment, as though the druid was unsure why the man does not take his own revenge. He does not flinch when Sylla finishes Juhelos. Equally unsure of Goti traditions, but seemingly freed from the task of carrying the bones, he hands over the sack with a nod and remounts his horse. "Ganil, First of te Goti, Maui will hold you to your offer of hospitality. Then we will talk of te caravan of those we protect who search for a new home, and te safe crossing of Goti lands." Maui raises his blade as the Goti depart. Once the group is alone he turns to Sylla and says: "Maui does not know te meaning of estort. You are angry all te time, but Maui has done nothing to deserve your angry eyes on him. If you have something to say then use te words I understand."


----------



## Systole (Feb 1, 2013)

"Almost as good as a Goti..." Sylla mutters as the Goti ride away, but for a brief moment there is a curl of an actual smile on her lips.

Sylla listens impassively to Maui.  "I will not force a father to work for the bones of his daughter.  _We _will not force a father to work for the bones of his daughter.  And if you want to know what 'estort' means, ask Denizel.  I already get enough of this from Boots."

"What?  What did I do?  I didn't estort anyone.  I've never estorted anyone in my life, I swear!"  He looks guilty.  "Okay, maybe I estorted someone once ... but I'm sure I had a good reason."


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 1, 2013)

Denizel gives a sigh and pinches the bridge of his nose. He barely understood Maui when he got going, and Sylla was nearly tactless herself. He places a peaceful hand on Maui's shoulder.

"I think this is just. . . us understanding each other. . .incor- um wrong." Denizel was pretty sure Maui would understand that. "Sylla was worried that we would try to get more from the Maui. To take advantage of Ganil in his sadness. I think Sylla understood wrong the words you said."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Currently Hastened and Blessed: +2 to hit, +1 to AC, +1 to Reflex, +1 vs Fear)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 48*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2013)

Vincenzo Looks after the Goti men, pretty sure they are on the right track of what they are to be doing, so right now he is happily clueless.


----------



## jbear (Feb 3, 2013)

Maui had the feeling he was being accused of something and he didn't like it. Though he tried his best and despite Denizel's patient explanation, things were not clicking in the jungle warrior's head as to exactly what the accusation was. A few things had clicked though. "Maui forced no one. Ganil is First of te Goti, so he is father to many. Duty then tears. Maui did not ask Ganil to work. I asked him to give us te bandits. He lends us his eyes and ears." Maui points at the Goti scout. "He gives us te bandits." He looks at Boots with a frown and shakes his head at the insult offered by Sylla with her suggestion that he should continue the conversation with her wolf. Denizel's intercession saves him from uttering words carrying equal insult. 

Maui takes a deep breath. "Yes, Gentle One. Understanding wrong. Maui is also understanding wrong." ​He turns to the scout and asks him which way they should head.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2013)

Sensing a need for ranged combat with fleeing bandits, Vincenzo switches weapons to his bow, wooling wistfully at his injured horse.









*OOC:*


 the horse was -8 and stabilized the last I saw.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2013)

Aoro stolidly watches the back and forth between Maui and Sylla and asides by Denizel and Vincenzo.  When he finally speaks it is clear that he probably didn't fully understand everything that was said, and probably for the best.  He motions towards the sign of passage and glances up at the sky.

"I am Aoro, called Grass-watcher.  Hours yet until sunset; we should track while we have light.  I will serve you as I serve the First of the Susack."  He mounts up and waits until the strangers in his land indicate they are ready to travel.

[sblock=OOC]Yep.  Vincenzo's horse is still down, iirc.[/sblock]





• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 4, 2013)

"OH! Right."Denizel had forgotten all about Vincenzo's poor horse. He runs over pulling out the wand of healing. Tapping the horse once and then a second time to get it in riding condition, Denizel whisper a brief prayer and channels the wand's magic into the beast, before mounting his own.

[sblock=actions]CLW once http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3906014/ + 8 HP
A 2nd time for good measure. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3906017/ + 6 HP[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 46*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 4, 2013)

Sylla swings up onto her horse.  "I am ready, scout.  If you wish the darkwolf's assistance at any point, tell us."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2013)

ScorpiusRisk said:


> "OH! Right."Denizel had forgotten all about Vincenzo's poor horse. He runs over pulling out the wand of healing. Tapping the horse once and then a second time to get it in riding condition, Denizel whisper a brief prayer and channels the wand's magic into the beast, before mounting his own.
> 
> [sblock=actions]CLW once http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3906014/ + 8 HP
> A 2nd time for good measure. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3906017/ + 6 HP[/sblock]












*OOC:*


 the horse now has 6 hp.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 5, 2013)

Aoro nods his acceptance of Sylla's offer of Boots' tracking assistance.

"The wolf has a keen nose; I welcome his aid."

Tracking with Aoro is slow.  The man is meticulous but Boots' nose and skill are equal to the Goti's skill and experience.  By dusk you still haven't caught up to the bandits and Aoro stands looking westward at a dim purple line on the distant horizon.  "A storm is rolling down out of the mountains.  It may not reach us, but if it does, tracks may be destroyed."  He shakes his head, not hopeful for the morrow.

Luckily, when the group wakes the next morning the ground is dry.  It looks like the storm blew out before it reached the area.  After setting out the group only rides a few short hours when they see a haze hanging low in the air beyond the next hill.  Riding up the crest of the hill they see a vast herd of bison stretched across the low land and up the next hill calmly grazing the dry grass. 



 



• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2013)

"so much for tracking through this. maybe pick up the trail around the herd?"


----------



## Systole (Feb 5, 2013)

"Damn," Sylla says, looking at the herd of bison.  "We have three options.  Go around, go through, or set a fire upwind of the herd and let that clear our way."

"A fire, boss?  You think that's a good idea?"

The elf shrugs.  "It's part of the natural cycle.  Prairies burn, and then they flourish afterwards.  The advantage of a prairie fire is that it might flush our quarry as well.  And it's not like the fire can do worse to the tracks than the damned bison have."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2013)

After a moment Vincenzo grins ear to ear. He then says to the jungle cat, "Hey Taniwah, are those te buffalo you want Maui to milk for you?"


----------



## jbear (Feb 5, 2013)

"Ohhh... te buffalo!!! Yes! Taniwha, tonight you drink te buffalo milk!" From the look in Maui's eye it seems fairly obvious that he has forgotten what they are doing there all of a sudden as he ponders just how he is going to milk these buffalo. His hand moves to his magic talking stick ...

[sblock=OOC] Feel free to remind Maui about his purpose here, lest he take us all on a tangent ... [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 5, 2013)

Denizel clears his throat loudly. "Perhaps on the way back. My understanding was that we are on a bit of a deadline."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 46*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 6, 2013)

Sylla watches Maui's hand move toward his wand.  "It is likely I will regret saying this, but perhaps the druid could try telling the buffalo to clear the way.  We just need to be ready to ride hard in case diplomacy fails,."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 6, 2013)

"Huh, that just might work. maybe taniwah will be patient and wait for te buffulo milk."


----------



## jbear (Feb 7, 2013)

Maui looks at Vincenzo with a look that says he very much doubts Taniwha will show any sort of patience with regard to his beloved buffalo milk. "I will try." Maui taps himself on the head with the wand and then draws Taniwha aside to have a private conversation which sounds like snarling and growling to the human ear. Taniwha's tail twitches constantly but eventually Maui stands with a sigh and says "Okay. He will be patient but I will have te big problem if afterwards Maui does not get Taniwha te buffalo milk like promise." 

Maui then walks down towards the buffalo slowly, hands out by his side. When close enough to be within earshot of the buffalo Maui begins singing. The song is strange to the ear, a deep rumbling which almost sounds like pound hooves or a peal of thunder, but held to a strangely warm rhythm. The first of the buffalo lifts its head.

[sblock=Maui's song]Strong buffalo
Moving mountain
Sweet buffalo
Tumbling river
Moving heard
I have heard proud buffalo
Your heart beats the earth

A dream of thunder proud buffalo
My hands stand empty
No hunter
No hunger
Peace be in your heart
I thank you for all you have given
I ask you to let us quietly past
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions] Maui will pray for guidance and then try wild empathy after using his wand to speak with animals.
Taniwha stays behind.

Roll: 8 (sigh)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2013)

A big bull swings its massive head to face Maui when the druid begins singing.  It listens until Maui has finished his song then it bellows out its reply.

"No.  No move.  My grass.  I say when bison move; not human."

The bull stamps the ground repeatedly and lowers its head.  The meaning is clear: this bull won't budge without a fight.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2013)

"uh .. .. .. Maui, What did you tell te buffalo? You didn't ask _*HIM*_ for permission to get milk, did you?"


----------



## jbear (Feb 10, 2013)

[sblock=Maui continues to Moo] "Maui understands. Bison is boss. Bison decides when bison move, not humans. Bison can stay where he is. Maui does not want you to move. The grass is yours. We only want to walk beside you to reach the other side. Will you let us pass, mighty Bison?" [/sblock]


Maui does not move any closer, remaining stock still. He gives no sign he has heard Vincenzo calling out to him.

[sblock=OOC] I don't know if I am allowed to keep making Wild Empathy attempts or if it is 1 roll decides it. If any more rolls are needed GE go ahead and make them for Maui. Not knowing Maui will keep on in his attempt until it is clear that his attempts to reason with another herd of dangerous animals are pointless. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2013)

jbear said:


> [sblock=Maui continues to Moo]
> 
> [sblock=OOC] I don't know if I am allowed to keep making Wild Empathy attempts or if it is 1 roll decides it. If any more rolls are needed GE go ahead and make them for Maui. Not knowing Maui will keep on in his attempt until it is clear that his attempts to reason with another herd of dangerous animals are pointless. [/sblock]












*OOC:*


I believe it is like a diplomacy check, where if you botch it, you can try and improve the situation by de-ruffling the feathers of the target. It is difficult but not impossible. As for feathers on bison, well you have heard of buffalo wings, right? 





 

[sblock=Skill: Diplomacy]
You can change the initial attitudes of nonplayer characters *TE BUFFALO*! with a  successful check. The DC of this check depends on the creature’s  starting attitude toward you, adjusted by its Charisma modifier.
_Succeed_- If you succeed, the  character’s attitude toward you is improved by one step. For every 5 by  which your check result exceeds the DC, the character’s attitude toward  you increases by one additional step. A creature’s attitude cannot be  shifted more than two steps up in this way, although the GM can override  this rule in some situations.
_Fail_- If you fail the check by 4 or  less, the character’s attitude toward you is unchanged. If you fail by 5  or more, the character’s attitude toward you is decreased by one step.


Starting Attitude
Diplomacy DC
Hostile25+ creature's Cha ModifierUnfriendly
20+ creature's Cha ModifierIndifferent15+ creature's Cha ModifierFriendly
10+ creature's Cha ModifierHelpful0+ creature's Cha Modifier
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2013)

The bull paws at the ground resistant to anything Maui has to say and willing to back it up with his brute strength.  Maui suddenly is reminded of where the phrase 'bull-headed' comes from and is certain that he's not going to get anywhere with this bull.  That leaves riding around or maybe riding just out of this bull's range and attempting the request again with a different section of the herd.

[sblock=Wild Empathy]Sorry, Scott, that is incorrect.  Wild empathy works exactly like a diplomacy check to improve attitude except wild animals start at the unfriendly level.  For a creature to grant a request their attitude must be at least indifferent.  And only one attempt can be made per 24 hours.  Sorry, jbear, one roll decides it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


*le sigh*


----------



## jbear (Feb 11, 2013)

Maui pushed away thoughts of turning into a bison and challenging the bull for dominance of the herd. His arrogance had cost him eyes last time. Today he would be wise. Walking backwards Maui returns to the others. "Buffalo bull said no. Only way to change te mind of a buffalo bull is to beat him in a fight. Do you want Maui to fight te buffalo bull?"


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 11, 2013)

​"I'm starting to like that earlier fire idea." Denizel says with a shrug. "I assume you folks can control it."

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 46*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 11, 2013)

Sylla sighs.  She dismounts and strides over to Boots.  She touches the eidolon, murmuring words of dark power, and the darkwolf suddenly doubles in size.  "Whoa!  Neat!" Boots says in delight.  He tears happily at the grass, sending huge clumps of soil rocketing into the air.

Sylla ducks out of the way of a wayward clod.  "Boots!" Sylla says warningly.

The darkwolf regains some focus.  "Sorry, boss.  What do you need me to do?"

"Stand behind Maui and look intimidating.  Maui, let's find a different bull."

[sblock]Enlarge Person and Evolution Surge (Unnatural Aura) on Boots.  Boots' base Intimidate is +0, but I'm hoping that being a big scary predator might count for something.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 12, 2013)

Maui shrugs. "Okay. But Maui thinks this idea is going to end with Maui and te Boots under te hoof of te buffalo herd. Come on, let's go make te stampede."

Maui tries to pick out another bull further along. Little convinced of his chance of success Maui repeats his previous actions. The only difference is that Boots now accompanies him.

[sblock=Wild Empathy]
1d20+6=18
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 13, 2013)

When Maui approaches the herd at a different spot and trailed by an enlarged Boots sporting an aura of threat he quickly gets the attention of the largest bull.  It raises its head, grass still dangling from its mouth, and stares.  It snorts its dismay at Boots' presence but doesn't back away.  Instead, the bull bellows an alarm.  Cows and calves hustle behind the bull in their heavy, awkward trot and several younger bulls move up to support the big bull forming a rough circle around the cows.

"What you want?  Bulls fight Hunter-Beast if it attacks bull-mates or young."

The bull snorts.  Despite being discomfited by Boots it seems rather indifferent to Maui which is far better than the hostility of the last bull.  At least this one looks like it will listen to requests made of it.

[sblock=OOC]The bull is indifferent.  Congratulations!  Maui doesn't piss off every wild creature he encounters!  Making a request of the bull, however, requires another Wild Empathy check (DC 12).  Boots will provide a +2 aid another/circumstance bonus to the check since the bulls would rather accede and get Boots gone than fight an unknown and unnatural predator.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 13, 2013)

Maui seems rather surprised that he is not having his bones turned to pulp yet. He prays quietly beneath his breath before responding.

"Mighty buffalo! We mean no danger to you or the herd. We ask only that you let us pass through the herd quietly. Do this and Maui will keep this Hungry Wolf far from the herd and fed on the bones of Man over the Hill!" 

Wild Empathy DC 12 = 10 

[sblock=Suck] You spoke too soon GE! Only needed to roll a 4 ... but no ... Maui has decided to become a taxidermist! [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 15, 2013)

The bull stares placidly past Maui at Boots.  It listens but doesn't seem to comprehend the druid's request or is too concerned with keeping an eye on the large predator behind Maui.  It's hard to be sure either way but one thing is sure: getting through the bison's thick skull seems likely to take longer than just riding around the herd.


----------



## jbear (Feb 15, 2013)

Maui turns around and storms back to the others.


----------



## Systole (Feb 15, 2013)

Boots looks at Sylla and shrugs.  "Did what you said, boss."

Sylla says nothing, instead turning her horse to one side and beginning the long ride around the herd.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 15, 2013)

Denizel has propped himself against a rock, clearly getting bored. "So. . . fire?"

[sblock=Denizel, Level 5 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 26 Current: 26
*CMB:* 2 *CMD:* 14 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +8
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+3, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+6, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: 46*/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +12, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +15, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +5, Sense Motive +8, Spellcraft +7

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/7 
*Oracle Spells Known: * 1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2013)

"Maybe fear? use boots there to chase the bison away?"


----------



## jbear (Feb 15, 2013)

Maui pulls his horse around and heads around the heard behind Sylla. He takes out his Talking Stick and throws it away. A few paces further on he suddenly wheels around his horse and races back to the spot where the wand fell. He stashes it away quickly and remounts to continue the journey in silence.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 15, 2013)

Vincenzo looks about, not sure what he could have done here, draws his bow and holds it his left hand while riding with the rains in his right. "yes indeed, I truly mae some strange friends in my circles. Father and uncle were right."


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2013)

Aoro swings the head of his mount around with a slight tug on the reins and begins the ride around the herd of bison.  The herd is large and scattered, spread out over a large territory, and it takes a large part of the remainder of the day to ride around it.  Once past the herd Aoro begins a detailed search to pick up the tracks again, though by dusk the group's keen eyes (and nose, in Boots' case) have found nothing.  There is still a large swathe of grassland to search where the tracks may be.

"The sun sets soon.  We should camp and resume the search on the morrow."

        *GM:*  Sorry, running a bit short of time at the moment.  I'll try to post something more for you to work off later.

Also, Sylla and Denizel have advanced to 6th level.  The bison wasn't exactly a successful encounter (c'est la vie) but it was an encounter and combined with the fact that I was using an old version of the Adventure Tracker that had a wrong daily xp total for 5th level they've gained a level.  Congrats!  The updated xp totals and dates are in the first post.     





• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2013)

Vincenzo casts his thoroughly untrained and clueless gaze about to find what would be in his limited mind a good camping spot.

1d20+5=8


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 18, 2013)

"Well if we must, we must." Denizel agrees quickly, glas for a chance to get off his horse.

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/8
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary, Comprehend Languages
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 18, 2013)

The group camps close enough to the bison that they can hear the lowing of the herd in the distance.  It becomes dark quickly and Aoro wastes no time in settling into camp, tending horses, making a fire, and beginning to cook something in a small pot that he sets over the fire to heat and soon smells delicious.  The man isn't very talkative but shares out his stew and some dry bread crusts that he uses as bowls.  Otherwise, the evening passes quietly and it feels like just minutes pass after you bed down that the sun is peeking over the eastern horizon.

The morning search for tracks is unsuccessful until Boots catches whiff of ripe flesh, something that's been out in the sun and weather for a couple of days.  It doesn't take long to come up on the body.  It is a Pellman, another native of the grasslands though different physically from the Goti.  Taller and bulkier in muscle, paler skintone with a reddish beard down to his chest, the Pellman was young.  Scavengers have been at the body and the scene is a mess but it looks like the man was divested of his armor after he died.  A saddlebag lies nearby but it is empty.  Papers are scattered about but morning dew, animals, and weather have made them all but illegible.





• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 18, 2013)

Trying hard to make sense of the documents, Vincenzo picks through the papers. After a bit he throws down the shreds with a muttered curse. He remounts after collecting the mess, not wanting to despoil the natural beauty. He can burn the papers later as kindling.

He looks to Denizel and shrugs.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 19, 2013)

Denizel sighs over the scene. "Whatever happened to not killing the messenger? I wonder what news he was carrying." 

[sblock=ooc]I'm assuming by the way you describe the scene that there's no hope of deciphering part of the letters with a roll. Please correct me if I'm wrong.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 6/8
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary, Comprehend Languages
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 19, 2013)

"We know they've been here at least." She gestures to Boots, who begins circling, looking for a scent.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2013)

*sigh* "silver linings, Must remember the silver linings."


----------



## jbear (Feb 20, 2013)

"When we meet te bandits, we will show them te same respect" comments Maui. Uninterested in the papers Maui also guides Taniwha around the area searching for tracks where the wild cat might pick up a scent.

[sblock=OOC] Taniwha takes 10 to discover scent (survival +3= total 13; fresh trail DC 10) [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 20, 2013)

Denizel and Vincenzo gather up scattered papers and examine the water damaged documents.  Some of the writing isn't too damaged and scattered phrases can still be made out.  In those sections where damage obscures the ink it is possible that applications of _mending_ might make it legible enough to read.  The language, however, is in Inner Sea, the common language of the Pell and Rorn.

Boots and Taniwha, under Sylla and Maui's direction, begin the search for a scent trail.  Ranging in a wide circle round the body of the downed Pellman the two beasts quickly give indication that they've come across a scent.  Boots tells Sylla that he smells horse, man, and something else...

"It's nasty, boss."  The darkwolf sneezes and gets a haunted look in his eyes.  "Doesn't belong here."

Boots isn't able to elaborate further but indicates tracking it from here won't be terribly difficult and, shifting glances to either side, that it probably isn't far away now.


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 20, 2013)

Denizel is going over the papers, saddened when an idea comes to him. Well, it's given to him. _Why don't you just use mending? _

"I don't know that spell." He says apparently to himself._Yes you do. Sigh. _Denizel thinks for a moment and then begins casting over the papers. His eyes glow dimly with a silver light as her begins laying the pages out before him in a methodical manner.

[sblock=ooc]WHat a delightful use for the Mending spell. I wouldn't have thought of that as the paper isn't broken per say, but I suppose the writing is.

Cast Mending. Then Cast Comprehend Languages[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary, Comprehend Languages
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 20, 2013)

"How far?" Sylla asks, getting off her horse.  Taking out her wand, she taps Boots with it.









*OOC:*


Mage Armor 1 hr on Boots.  If it's very close, she'll consider tossing a Barkskin, too.  Level up is almost done.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2013)

Upon hearing how close the bandits maw be, Vincenzo exchanges his weapon to that of the long bow, with arrow nocked, but not drawn.


----------



## jbear (Feb 21, 2013)

Maui arms his shield and draws his blade. "Aoro should stay with te horses." He leads his horse to the Goti scout and offer him the reigns. He then moves to follow the trail towards certain violence that Boots and Taniwha have discovered. "Tane protect us" he prays.

[sblock=ooc Maui casts Guidance and will keep doing this as the near the danger.

Are we going to have Sylla scout with stealth so we can prepare/power up before we move into attack? [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

The trail is fresh, which doesn't seem to make sense with the state of decay of the messenger.  Boots' best guess is that the bandits are a good lope away which seems to mean that they are within an hour but how far ultimately depends upon how fast both groups are traveling.  Unfortunately the grasslands in this area are rolling and getting rougher and you are unable to just look out over the plain to spot your quarry or their camp like would be possible closer to the heart of the grasslands.

        *GM:*  Let me know how you are proceeding...


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2013)

Denizel peruses the sheaf of papers he has managed to collect from the grass, eyes agleam with magics to enhance his comprehension of the unknown language as he skims for important or interesting information.  The papers seem to be a mixed lot: a letter from the huntmaster's wife to a cousin in Hammerhall, filled with gossip about some place called Dyrstan, in particular the wayward exploits of a nephew of the lord of the keep; a letter from said lord, Hranmark Strongarm, filled with excuses of bandits, brigands, and the predations of an ogre down from the Seithr as a reason for not sending warriors to fulfill his contractual service to the lord of Hammerhall; declarations of devotion from a love-lorn warrior of Hranmark's warband with absolutely no talent for poetry; much more but from what Denizel can tell with a quick read the boring mundanity of life in the grasslands of the Pell.


----------



## Systole (Feb 21, 2013)

"We should ride them down.  A foe like this, it is better to simply meet in force.  If this thing we hunt turns out to be stealthier than Boots..."

"Hey, I'm pretty sneaky!"

Sylla glares him into silence before continuing.  "If it turns out to be stealthier than Boots, we'll be scattered when it attacks.  My magics will be partially wasted.  So will Denizel's.  We saw that in the battle with Juhelos.  Better to ride together and have a sure advantage."

[sblock=OOC]Would rather stay together to we can hit everyone with a Haste this time.  I also don't like stealth here because I have a bad feeling it's a one-round KO if someone gets caught alone.

Sylla will also cast Barkskin and Unfetter.  She'll renew them if it takes longer than an hour to get to the ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 4/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 3/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [30] (20 [27] flat-footed, 13 touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 (27 vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter, Mage Armor +4, Barkskin +3

Used Items:
Mage Armor x1
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2013)

"Maui, Perhaps we should travel a half hour longer on horse and proceed on foot from there. Sylla, Denizel? how does that sound?"


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 22, 2013)

Denizel snaps out of his trance like state to find people speaking to him about sneaking, and magic and the like. He shakes his head and stands up again, carefully folding the paper and placing it into his bag.

"Whatever you say. . horses. . . stay together. It all sounds good to me." He turns his mind back to the letters and says to no one in particular. "Our victim was a messenger, though not one with any particular message. There are a number of different correspondences here. It looks like they were being carried from Dystran to Hammerhall. Apparently Dystran has had some local trouble, though its not clear if its bandits and beasts or just poor leadership."

He mounts his horse as instructed and ponders the names he had read.

[sblock=ooc] http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3937636/ Knowledge Local 16 and Knowledge Nobility 24 to see if I know anymore about Dystran or Hammerfall. I'm especially curious about how long Dystran has been subservient to Hammerfall and if the trouble described is typical for the area. I guess I should add a History check then.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3937641/ History 21[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary, Comprehend Languages
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 22, 2013)

Maui nods. "Okay. Maui agrees." He remounts and follows on with the group.


----------



## Systole (Feb 23, 2013)

Sylla shrugs.  "Walk if you like.  But the longer we stay on the horses, the faster we catch the raiders, and the more mobile we'll be when we do."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2013)

"Then we are in agreement. Horse travel on. Uh, will you ask boots which way from here then?"


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2013)

Denizel muses on the names he read in the missives.  Dyrstan may be the local parlance for Direstone, a wealthy border keep in the foothills of the Seithr mountains but remote and woefully far from any civilized settlement.  It doesn't seem unlikely that creatures would wander down from the wild Seithr and threaten the keep.  As for subservience, excepting the Goti tribes, the Pell is a feudal society with their king, Draken Everstar, third of that name, residing in Hammerhall.  Hammerhall is widely known as the greatest fortified structure in the Pell.  Despite Hammerhall's vaunted strength, it seems King Everstar is having trouble holding his lands; at least, according to rumors Denizel picked up in the Baronies when he encountered a Pellman expatriate some weeks back on their travels south to Martna.  And Everstar's military campaigns to the north against the Kholani/Harran alliance and south against Rorn have left him little time to find a wife...

The group rides north-westward on the trail of the bandits.  After nearly twenty minutes of riding the group crests a rise.  On the slope below them, roughly one-hundred and fifty feet away ride eight Goti warriors.  For the moment the group has not been detected.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2013)

Sloooowly, quietly and carefully get my horse to pull back below the ridge.


----------



## Systole (Feb 24, 2013)

Sylla slips off the horse and casts another pair of trio of spells on the darkwolf.  The first surrounds him with a shimmering barrier; the second makes him larger; the last makes him disappear.

"These are Goti.  Ranged combat is their strength.  Boots will sneak up and engage them, and while they're surprised and disorganized, we ride them down.  If you have combat magics that last a minute or more, use them now."

[sblock=OOC]Send Boots in, then charge over the ridge as soon as he engages.  With a 32 buffed AC, he should be able to hold out for a few rounds on his own.  Sylla will cast Haste on the rest of the party immediately before combat starts.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [32] (20 [30] flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 (27 vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 [+6] Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Barkskin +3 (40 min), Shield +4 (6 min), Enlarge Person (6 min), Invisibility (6 min)

Used Items:
Mage Armor x1
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 24, 2013)

"Are we sure sudden murder is our only option here? Maybe I could offer a sufficient enough distraction to allow everyone to sneak into position. They may surrenders is surrounded by an armed force." Denizel offers in hushed whispers.

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 5/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary, Comprehend Languages
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 24, 2013)

*GM:*  Just to clarify a bit since I think my previous post wasn't quite as clear as it could have been, the bandits are riding at an unhurried pace (50 ft. total move/round) away from you in a scattered formation, i.e. not in orderly rows.  Boots' stealth is very good (+21 w/ size & movement penalty) but it will take him ten rounds before he is able to hit the stragglers of the group, twelve rounds to hit anyone in the group.  Three rounds of buffs would put the party at 180 ft back from the bandits.  One round of full out run for the horses will bring the party into melee range for the rear of the group; or you could close a little bit during Boots' sneaking time though that risks being detected by the bandits.  Not sure when you were planning on casting _haste_.  I assume you want to affect Boots; casting before he advances would cut his advancement time to two rounds and the whole party could attack on that second round.  At this point in time you will have surprise and initiative.  I'll edit with a map later today.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 25, 2013)

Though they are still some distance away the bandits can be seen to be laughing and joking amongst themselves.  It is too far to make out what they are saying but at least they haven't detected you yet.









*OOC:*


Pre-combat & Round One.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 38/38 hp
Maui: 47/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 57/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect: 

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 2 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 3 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 4 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 5 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 6 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 7 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 8 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 25, 2013)

"No words. Swords" replies Maui to Denizel's proposal to consider other options than violence. "Te blade turns upon te bloody hand."

Maui takes out his other wand and taps Maui on the skull. The great cat flattens its ears and bares its fangs in annoyance, fangs which suddenly gleam like sharp steel. "Tane, give strength to te King" he prays and pats the tail twitching cheetah whose muscles seem to ripple and twitch with anticipation. Seeing that Sylla is done with her own magical preparations Maui draws his sword and shield, readying himself for battle.

[sblock=OOC] That was Maui's pre-battle preparation. Cast Magic Fang (Bite) and Bull's Strength on Taniwha

As for his surprise round: Shall I have him cast entangle? (Range 600ft ft, 40ft radius) [/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 25, 2013)

"Very well." Denizel sighed. If Maui wasn't going to consider the idea he doubted the others would. He whispered a quick prayer and prepped his crossbow.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Bless[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary, Comprehend Languages
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

Vincenzo draws his bow and an arrow. He waits for boots to attack befor he will draw and shoot. He nods his readiness.


----------



## Systole (Feb 25, 2013)

Sylla finishes with a spell of speed.  There is a whisper in the tall grass as the invisible eidolon takes off running.  The elf mounts her horse and nocks an arrow in her bow.  "Use your nature magics, druid.  Just try to leave a few for Boots to kill," she says, and puts another arrow in between her teeth.  There's a bloodthirsty look in her eyes, and it does not seem she has more to say.

[sblock]I think the plan is, wait one round, then entangle on most of the guys so that Boots has a few to bite.  Boots can open with a pounce on round 2, correct?  Sylla will full attack during the second round.  -8 attack penalty, but better than nothing.

It's not a bad thing if we blow the surprise one round out, because then they're stuck having to decide between melee and missile weapons, and if they have to switch it might waste time on subsequent rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2013)

[sblock=addendum to above spoiler] And if we open with ranged fire and advance with  a move/fire tactic, we can seriously soften them up before we arrive?[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Feb 26, 2013)

As Taniwha begins to pad forward, his coat naturally blending with the grass, Maui whispers a prayer under his breath as he awaits to follow Sylla's lead.

[sblock=Actions]
Surprise Action:
Taniwha moves forward stealthily (take 10 = DC 20)
Maui casts Guidance on himself
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2013)

The bandits have not yet discovered the presence of their hunters behind them and ride on blissfully unaware of impending action.  









*OOC:*


Round Two.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]        *GM:*  Boots can charge/pounce but will definitely not be able to stealth if he does so.  However, he is invisible (for the moment) and that'll likely confuse the bandits.

Choose your coordinates when you post.  You can only place yourself somewhere on rows 17 thru 31.

Don't forget Mounted Combat (if you are remaining mounted): specifically, DC 5 Ride to control mount with legs; if your mount moves more than 5 ft you can only take one melee attack; ranged attacks when mount is running are at -8 (-4 if just a double move) but you can take full attacks; & you and mount can attack with a DC 10 Ride check.     

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:




Party:
Denizel: 38/38 hp
Maui: 47/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 57/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect: lots of buffs.

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 2 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 3 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 4 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 5 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 6 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 7 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
# 8 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Feb 27, 2013)

Denizel rushes up with the group and when he realizes he has the chance to strike before boots he decides they can afford a bit of distraction after all. He peels his horse to the the right of the bandits, grasping his crossbow along the length of his reins. He eyes one of the outriders and focuses his thoughts on his speech before shouting.

"FALL!"

[sblock=Actions]Move to T21/U22
Cast Command "Fall" on Bandit 5. Will 16 to Resist.

ALSO: I no longer have Comprehend Languages. That was a mistake I made at level up. If you'd like I'll make a linguistics check to gain the knowledge I did from the letters, we can ignore it, or whatever you'd like.[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Blessed)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc for clerification]
Just to make sure I do this right, to attack with my bow, stow it and draw rapier that would require 
1. dc 10 ride check
2. attack at (-4) + (range increment penalty)
3. Sheath weapon on shoulder (Move action)
4. draw rapier as part of move action
5. have horse move at double move rate

is this right? if so, how far away is Bandit 1 from Vincenzo? (for range increment purposes)
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 27, 2013)

[sblock=Scorpius & Scott]We'll keep the letters & information gained as played.  It makes little to no difference whether Denizel deciphered the messages or waited and had someone translate: the information is still the same and it hasn't affected the course of current action.

Ride:
Scorpius, the casting spells while mounted section of the above link says a DC 16 concentration check (DC 15 + spell level) is required if the mount is running.  Also, in this case spellcasting occurs after the mount has moved 100 ft. so Denizel would be 80 feet away from the rearmost bandit and out of range for 'command'.

Scott, distance measured was based on a horse's run of 200 ft.  If your mount only makes a double move, that's 100 ft and you can be no closer than row 37 (not on the map, yet).  Ranged attacks happen when the mount has taken half of its total move so Vincenzo would be able to fire his arrow when 180 ft away from bandit 1. So, your actions would be as follows:
1. DC 5 Ride (to guide with knees; free action)
2. Ranged attack at -4 + range increment (by the way, I don't see any ranged weapons other than dagger listed on Vincenzo's sheet)
3. Sheathe bow (move action)
And that's it.

Note that one can draw a weapon as part of a 'regular' move.  I take that to mean as part of moving your base speed and not any of the other special actions listed as 'move actions'.  A search of discussions on this topic support this as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2013)

[sblock=comp. mighty +2 longbow]
Here are the dicussion posts:

246: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Grass/page9&p=6059760&viewfull=1#post6059760

269: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Grass/page9&p=6064130&viewfull=1#post6064130

270: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-Grass/page9&p=6066590&viewfull=1#post6066590

It appears that the bow was to be partial payment for the task of dealing with the bandits,and was sold to Vincenzo on that premise. I just forgot to list on the character sheet the transaction.

either that, or I had listed it but during the hack it disappeared?
[/sblock]

Ride check vs dc 5: +7 
1d20+7=15 

Attack W/ bow: +1 vs flat footed (attack: +7, attack while riding -4, range increment -2)
1d20+1=13, 1d8+2=4

move action: shoulder bow


----------



## Systole (Feb 28, 2013)

Riding hard, Sylla fires three arrows at the Goti, just as Boots pounces on one of the hindmost.  While the eidolon easily dismembers the bandit, unfortunately, none of the elf's arrows strike true.

[sblock=OOC]Sylla fires three arrows (Haste + Rapid Shot).  +7 base +1 haste - 8 mount is running = +0.  Sylla has +9 ride so ride skill check is automatically passed even on a 1. 1d20+0=14,  1d8+3=5, 1d20+0=2,  1d8+3=10, 1d20+0=13,  1d8+3=6 

Boots pounces on bandit 7. 1d20+11=21, 1d6+9=11, 1d20+11=30, 1d6+9=15, 1d20+11=29, 1d6+9=10 Note: I realized after I rolled that I completely borked his rolls (-1  to hit because of size, advance damage die to d8, one extra attack due  to haste), but the bandit is utterly hosed either way, so I'll just let  it stand.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste, Rapid Fire
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [33] (20 [30] flat-footed, 11 [12] touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 (27 vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 [+6] Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2) +1 Haste
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Barkskin +3 (40 min), Shield +4 (6 min), Enlarge Person (6 min), Invisibility (6 min), Haste (4 rounds), Pounce

Used Items:
Mage Armor x1
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 28, 2013)

*OOC:*


the 14 might be a hit, depending on the flat foot ac


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I misunderstood. I thought by placing my mount within the squares you specify it would just be going through normal movement. So if I move and then I'm still 80 ft away what was the point of listing those starting squares? Can I do nothing but move this round?[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Blessed)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Also forgot to mention, Sylla will pull up in the a column, as far up as she can.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 1, 2013)

Vincenzo will end up at N,37

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19  (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances)
HP: 48/57 [+11 from level up, +5 for overnight rest]
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: 

33D3DD
[/sblock]









*OOC:*


oops, forgot to get healed up


----------



## jbear (Mar 1, 2013)

Maui calls upon Tane in his cutting native tongue. The grass stirs as it reaches up, strong like rope, entangling the limbs of the Goti horses and riders alike. Then Maui pushes his mount forward into a gallop.

Meanwhile Taniwha streaks through the grass in a sudden burst of speed and leaps up to bit at another of the Goti rider's legs, clamping down hard with his jaws and twisting his strong neck to and fro trying to pull the rider from his horse to the ground.

[sblock=Actions] Cast Entangle (Rang 600 ft) centred at S9 (I think ... radius 40 ft; trying to entangle all but 8 & 7, and 6,5 & 3 should be caught on the edge so we could atk them melee without entering the area): Save vs Reflex DC 13

Then move mount forward (50ft) 

Taniwha moved 50 ft (double move stealthily +Haste (+30ft?)) last round. Not quite sure how far that puts him behind the bandits, but he is going to Sprint at Goti 7 (Edit: Ooops, Boots killed that one, then I mean Bandit 8) and make a Charge attack using Bite. (Sprint means he can move 600 ft  to make a charge attack 1/hour ... with Haste as well.... I think he will make it  ) 

Taniwha's Buffs:
Charge: Atk: +2 (AC -2 til start of next turn)
Haste: Atk +1 (AC and Ref +1)
Magic Fang: +1 enhancement bonus to atk and dmg with Bite
Bull's Strength: +4 enhancement to strength -> +2 atk and dmg
Power Atk: -1 atk +2 dmg

Total Bonus atk on Charge: +5 atk +5 dmg
25 vs AC=Hit 10 dmg
Trip attempt to unseat rider possible? +14 vs CMD
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (20)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 (+5) Will: +6

Conditions: Haste (4/6 rounds left); Guidance (+1 to one atk, skill or save)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8 (+9); 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (21-2=19)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+11) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 (+11) Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Bull's Strength +4 Str (enhancement 5 minutes); Haste: move+30ft +1 atk and +1 bonus to AC & REF (4/6 rounds left);
After Effect of Charge: -2 AC til start of next turn

Bite: +9 (+13); 1d6+4 (1d6+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9 (+12); 1d3+4 (1d3+6) dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]







ScorpiusRisk said:


> I misunderstood. I thought by placing my mount within the squares you specify it would just be going through normal movement. So if I move and then I'm still 80 ft away what was the point of listing those starting squares? Can I do nothing but move this round?




The point of those starting squares was to inform you of the limit of your mounted movement.  It is the farthest distance the horses could move *at a run* based on your distance from the bandits.  You aren't finishing the movement 80 ft away from the bandits, that's the point at which you could cast your spell as per the rules for spellcasting from horseback (which I linked in a previous post in case you weren't familiar with mounted combat).  And there are any number of actions open to you.  Your fellow players all chose different movement/actions; you are only limited by the distance at start (180 ft), the options available to your character and the rules.

Based on Systole's plan ("Send Boots in, then charge over the ridge as soon as he engages") and description of actions, below is a timeline of the action so far:

Bandits spotted: 150 ft.
Three rounds of buffing (and assumed movement); distance widens to 180 ft.
-Round One-
Sylla casts Haste (assuming four characters & two companions affected)
Boots and Taniwha stealthily advance
Maui casts Guidance
-Round Two-
Boots charges, pounces, full attacks
Sylla rides 200 ft, makes ranged full attack (-8 penalty)
Vincenzo rides 100 ft, makes ranged attack (-4 penalty)
Scott, it is possible to make a ranged full attack while your mount moves.  Vincenzo could make another attack from being hasted.
Maui (stationary) casts Entangle, then rides forward 50 ft
Taniwha charges & bites
(Bandits thrown into turmoil)

One last thing: I use the dark forum skin, Scorpius.  When you change your non-speech text to black it is unreadable.  Yes, I can select it to make it readable but that's just irritating.  Please just use the default and whatever color you've chosen for your character speech.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I understand that other characters chose to do other things this round. Denizel has pretty different abilities I'm trying to make some use of them. When I asked if I can do nothing but but move this round, it was in the context of what I just attempted to do. I was using I to refer to Denizel specifically. 

If I now understand you correctly, Denizel's horse normally has a movement of 50 ft. At the beginning of round 1 we're 180 ft away. I'm assuming that Denizel's casting of bluff happens during the three rounds of buffing you mentioned. At the start of round one Sylla casts Haste, increasing the movement speed of the horse to 80 ft. So Denizel's horse could run the first turn, increasing his speed by four to a total of 340 ft in a round?

I'm assuming that part of your distance calculations was that we don't run during the first round, as that would attract attention. Which is fine. So Denizel will move the standard 80 ft, round one, putting him 100 ft away. If my mount then moves 80 ft on my turn that would put me within the 35 ft of my Command spell right?
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Blessed)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 3/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth*
*1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Dude, seriously.  You're pissing me off with that black text.

Your horse is not hasted unless Systole gets on here and says it is (Sylla can only affect six targets which I previously posted as 4 characters & 2 companions).

You can do anything you want (mounted or unmounted, I don't care) as long as it follows the rules and the scenario I set up for you (180 ft distance to start).  If Denizel has no effective actions that he can take at 180 or 80 feet then yes, it looks like movement is your only option.  I don't think it is his only option but that is for you to figure out, not me.

There was plenty of time to discuss tactics.  I am not inclined to allow a rewind to add actions on round one.  Your option now is to continue with your stated round two action (in which case your spell fails for not having a valid target) OR you can edit your round two action to something different.  Any more editing/rewinding than that is too disruptive to what has been posted by everyone else.  Sorry if that doesn't seem fair but that's the way it is.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]First of all, this is a game. Calm down. No one's trying to make you upset.

I did not color my text on the last post. I'm using the default color scheme that the new forum has set, and I'm editing an earlier post. Now that I know you're still having a problem viewing things, I'll select all at the end of this post and set the color to automatic. The black text looks the same as the default when your using the current default theme.

I'm not discussing tactics with my team mates. You, the GM, told me I could not do something I thought I could do, in a tactical encounter where somethings have been perfectly measured, but other things, like the first few rounds, have been extrapolated. So now I'm trying to determine what I can do based on information in multiple posts, on multiple pages. It is for me to figure out, but its for you to adjucate and the parameters of the scenario haven't been perfectly clear or we wouldn't be having this conversation. 

Now going back over last few posts, it appears that I cast Bless after you announced round 1. I assumed it was earlier since you didn't put that on your action recap, but since we know its not we can rule out any kind of full movement on round one.

So Denizel will have his horse run on round 2, moving 200 ft. I'm assuming that when you say 180 ft to start, your referring to the edge of the map as 180 ft and not the last bandit. So I'll place Denizel at V28/W29. He won't attack or cast a spell.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Denizel, Level 6 Bard/Oracle]Denizel (Blessed)
*AC:* 20 (18 flat-footed, 12 Touch) 
*HP:* 38 Current: 38
*CMB:* 3 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +2 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +9
*Speed:* 20'

*Current Weapon in Hand: *
*Current Conditions in Effect:  *

*+1 Longsword: *+4, 1d8, crit 19-20/x2
*Wand, Inflict Light Wounds: *50/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes
*+1 Crossbow: *+7, 1d8+1, Crit: 19-20/x2, Rng: 80ft, 31 Bolts
*Wand, Cure Light Wounds: *46/50, Touch, 1d8+2, Will DC 16 for Half, SR = Yes

*Key Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12, Disguise +13, Kn Arcana +13, Kn History +10, Kn Local +10, Kn Nobility +10, Kn Religion +16, Linguistics +9, Perception +8, Perform (Dance) +9, Profession (Courtier) +6, Sense Motive +9, Spellcraft +8

*Bardic Performance:* 11/11 rounds per day

*Bard Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/4 
*Bard Spells Known: * 1: Charm Person (DC 16), Disguise Self, Hideous Laughter  (DC 16)
0: Daze (DC 15), Detect Magic, Light, Message, Prestidigitation 

*Oracle Spells Remaining:* 1st level 4/8 2nd Level 1/1
*Oracle Spells Known: *2: Cure Moderate Wounds, Tongues, Zone of Truth1: Bless, Command, Cure Light Wounds, Identify, Sanctuary
0: Ghost Sound, Guidance, Mage Hand, Mending, Read Magic, Resistance, Stabilize, Purify Food/Drink.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]From my point of view, everything from when the bandits were spotted has been carefully measured.  Actions haven't been clearly stated and so, yes, I've had to make some extrapolations (and yes, I've made some errors such as neglecting to account for terrain on speed).  The point I was making about discussing tactics was that in lieu of other information from players that brief statement is what I had to go with.



> I'm assuming that when you say 180 ft to start, your referring to the edge of the map as 180 ft and not the last bandit.




I have repeatedly said that the characters are 180 ft from the bandits.  This is baffling to me.  Why would you make this assumption?

I really don't know how I could have stated things so that they were more clear.  I'm continually trying to improve so that the game runs smoother and everyone has a better time.  If you have suggestions feel free to pm me.  This goes for everyone.

For now, I think we have cleared things up enough that we can resume but I'm going to set this aside for a couple of days and post an update on Sunday or Monday.  Have a good weekend everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## ScorpiusRisk (Mar 1, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]The bandits are not all the same distance. Your information is in multiple posts on multiple pages. Your clarifying post that I was responding to did not include this information. 

I'm going to make things simpler. This is not first time you've addressed me with a less than kind tone. I want to thank everyone for their time. I'm removing myself from the adventure.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 2, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> 
> 
> Vincenzo rides 100 ft, makes ranged attack (-4 penalty)
> ...












*OOC:*


re: above spoiler
understood, second bow shot below







*OOC:*




1d20+1=14, 1d8+2=9

dang, another 14.

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19  (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances)
HP: 48/57 [+11 from level up, +5 for overnight rest]
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P

other important info:
+1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
Current Conditions in Effect: 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


First of all, my apologies for the delay and the disruption from my discussion/argument with ScorpiusRisk.  It looks like you'll be finishing out the adventure without Denizel.






With Denizel recently departed to investigate the missives salvaged from the dead courier the group is left without the aid of his magics.

Maui times his spell to coincide with Boots' attack and when the massive darkwolf drags the bandit from his horse to the sound of crunching bones and the tall grasses begin entwining the bandits and their horses, chaos breaks out.  Most of the horses scream their dismay at the sudden entwining of the plains grasses around their legs.  Some of the grass stretches tall enough to entangle a couple of the riders who struggle futilely against the grass.  Sylla and Vincenzo's arrows fly into the battle adding to the confusion.  

Taniwha nearly drags the rearmost bandit from his horse and does a significant amount of damage to the man.  Blood streams down his side where the big cat tore into him.  When the rider wheels his mount in order to make some distance between himself and his attackers, Taniwha takes advantage and fouls the horse's legs causing it to stumble and fall.  The bandit falls from the saddle and lands hard.

Most of the bandits or their mounts struggle against the grass but two manage to pull ahead and begin forging their way to the edge of the spell's effect.  A few draw bows but in trying to deal with mounts and magic are unable to get any shots off.









*OOC:*


Round Three.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]        *GM:*  Mounted Combat rules

jbear, sorry, I don't think you can use trip to unseat a rider.  Bull rush or reposition would probably work but not trip.  I rolled Taniwha's AoO against the mount as trip: success! (barely).  Also, I tried to place the area of the entangle as best I could based on your description of desired targets.  S9 as the center was a bit off. 

Entangle: a reddish-brown dot next to the number indicates the rider is currently entangled, a dot next to the horse's ear indicates the horse is entangled.

Ok, I botched surprise so this round the bandits only took a single action to compensate.  I hope you all agree that's fair.     

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:
Vincenzo: N37 (80 ft from bandits)
Maui: M47 (130 ft from bandits)




Party:
Denizel: 38/38 hp
Maui: 47/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 57/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect: lots of buffs.

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 2 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow) mount entangled
# 3 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp rider entangled
# 4 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 5 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp rider entangled
# 6 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 7 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp
# 8 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  13/25 hp mount & rider prone
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 4, 2013)

Sylla fires three arrows into the melee, while Boots comes around to engage the next of the bandits.

[sblock=OOC]Compromise is fine by me.  

Sylla fires three arrows (Haste + Rapid Shot).  +7 base +1 haste.  Starts with #4, moves to #1 if he drops.  Sylla bow attack  round 3 (1d20+8=15,  1d8+3=4, 1d20+8=12,  1d8+3=9, 1d20+8=21,   1d8+3=9)

Boots moves and attacks #6. +8 base +1 str -1 size + 1 haste = +9 for 1d8+10. On #6 (1d20+9=29,  1d8+10=17)  Crit threat:  On #6, crit threat (1d20+9=14,  1d8+10=16), dammit.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste (3 rounds), Rapid Fire
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [33] (20 [30] flat-footed, 11 [12] touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 (27 vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 [+6] Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2) +1 Haste
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Barkskin +3 (40 min), Shield +4 (6 min), Enlarge Person (6 min), Haste (3 rounds), Pounce

Used Items:
Mage Armor x1
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Maui spurs his mount into a gallop to close the distance between himself and their enemies. Taniwha tears the fallen rider to pieces with ruthless abandon.

[sblock=Combat] Taniwha 5ft step to Q21 and Full Atk with Power Atk: Bite 18=Hit; Bite (Haste) Natural 1=Miss; L Claw 29=Hit R Claw 19=Hit (Doesn't include Prone bonus or -1 from Power atk (sorry forgot to add that into dice roll, but was always my intention as it is almost impossible to miss except for rolling a 1, Goti 8 is toast either way!  )
Dmg Bite, claw & claw with Power Atk: 14+9+9= 32 dmg (26 without power atk =still dead)
Goti 8 is dead.

Maui will spur horse into Run (200ft): I believe this means he can get to row 19 (column V please)
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] No need to apologise. I don't even know what was botched!  [/sblock]


[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (20)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 (+5) Will: +6

Conditions: Haste (3/6 rounds left); Guidance (+1 to one atk, skill or save)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8 (+9); 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (21)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+11) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 (+11) Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Bull's Strength +4 Str (enhancement 5 minutes); Haste: move+30ft +1 atk and +1 bonus to AC & REF (3/6 rounds left);


Bite: +9 (+13); 1d6+4 (1d6+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9 (+12); 1d3+4 (1d3+6) dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2013)

Guessing that the Bandit to Boot's left is to be the next victim of the shadow wolf, Vincenzo Urges his mount forward to catch the bandit near the west edge(3).

[sblock=what I am trying to do if possible]
Horse: 
[run] move from N,37 to I,14 (185 feet I think)

Vincenzo:
Move: draw Rapier
Std: Attack with Rapier on bandit [3]

1d20+11=14, 1d6+6=9

Attack free hand: dc 5 [skill is at +7 so auto succeed]
[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19   (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances) Hasted: Ac 20 touch 15
HP: 48/57 [+11 from level up, +5 for overnight rest]
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P Hasted attack: +11

Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P

other important info:

Current Conditions in Effect: Hasted +1 att, +1 defense 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2013)

Two of Sylla's arrows fly wide of their target.  The third pierces armor and the bandit jerks from the attack but manages to keep his seat in the saddle.  Boots tears nasty wounds into the flesh of the bandit he attacks but that bandit also manages to exhibit the typical Goti skill in riding and stays mounted.

When Taniwha, maw and claws bloody, looks up from the bandit he attacked to get further orders from Maui the bandit lies broken in the grass, unmoving.  The horse wheels in its anger and confusion over having lost the direction of its rider but sidles away from the big cat.  Maui rides forward as does Vincenzo but the Venzan's attack misses the bandit despite the grasses entangling the rider.

The lead bandit's (1) horse struggles with the entwining grasses and manages to break free after sustained effort.  The rider remains miraculously free but the grasses ensnare his arrow and the shot comes nowhere close to any of the adventurers.  Another Goti (4) breaks free of the grasping vegetation and twists in the saddle to send an arrow flying towards Maui.  Although better than the other bandit's shot, this one also misses.

A third bandit (2) and his mount fight against the grass newly entangling them.  Quickly the bandit raises his bow in an attempt to get an arrow off but, like the others, fails in his attack.  The bandit facing Vincenzo (3) draws his sword and, despite the magic imbuing the grass, stabs the fighter.  Another bandit (5) drives his horse free of the grasses, draws his bow, twists in the saddle and fires an arrow back at Maui.  The arrow sticks quivering in Maui's armor but doesn't penetrate.

The final bandit (6) with an almost superhuman effort wrenches his mount free of entanglement, rips his sword from its sheath, and stabs at Boots.  The effort isn't enough to strike the darkwolf, however.









*OOC:*


Round Four.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]        *GM:*  Mounted Combat rules

Entangle: a reddish-brown dot next to the number indicates the rider is currently entangled, a dot next to the horse's ear indicates the horse is entangled.     

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:
Maui: could actually have made it to Row 7 minus a few for diagonal movement had you wanted.




Party:
Maui: 47/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 50/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect: lots of buffs.

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 2 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow) 
# 3 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (sword)
# 4 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  16/25 hp (bow)
# 5 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 6 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  8/25 hp (bow/rapier)
# 7 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 8 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 6, 2013)

Sylla urges her mount forward, continuing to fire arrows across the battlefield.  Boots reduces another bandit to a spray of meaty chunks.

[sblock=OOC]Sylla single moves mount forward to F/G-11/12.  Fires three arrows (Haste + Rapid Shot).  +7 base +1 haste.  Starts with #4, moves to #5 if he drops.  Both are just barely at one range increment by my count.  Round 4, #4->#5  (1d20+8=13, 1d8+3=4, 1d20+8=14, 1d8+3=10, 1d20+8=27, 1d8+3=11)

Boots full attacks #6, then 5 ft step southeast. +8 base +1 str -1 size + 1 haste = +9 for 1d8+10.  Round 4, #6  (1d20+9=23, 1d8+10=18, 1d20+9=22, 1d8+10=17, 1d20+9=23, 1d8+10=18,  1d20+9=14, 1d8+10=12)

53 damage in one round, which I believe drops the bandit to -45.  There just ain't no kill like overkill.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste (2 rounds), Rapid Fire
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [33] (20 [30] flat-footed, 11 [12] touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 (27 vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 [+6] Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2) +1 Haste
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Barkskin +3 (40 min), Shield +4 (6 min), Enlarge Person (6 min), Haste (2 rounds), Pounce

Used Items:
Mage Armor x1
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2013)

Vincenzo is undaunted by being damaged by the bandit he has faced off with, so he stabs at him again!

full round attack with haste
Att: +11 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
1. 1d20+11=26, 1d6+6=11
2. 1d20+11=31, 1d6+6=8 possible crit
2a. 1d20+11=30, 1d6+6=12 Cinfirmed

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19   (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances) Hasted: Ac 20 touch 15
HP: 50/57 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P Hasted attack: +11

Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P

other important info:

Current Conditions in Effect: Hasted +1 att, +1 defense 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 6, 2013)

Sylla's arrow leaves the bandit reeling while Boots leaves his bandit in pieces.  Vincenzo finishes his target with a pair of quick thrusts.









*OOC:*


Round Four.  Maui and Taniwha are up.







[sblock=Combat Information]        *GM:*  Mounted Combat rules

Entangle: a reddish-brown dot next to the number indicates the rider is currently entangled, a dot next to the horse's ear indicates the horse is entangled.     

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:
I'll update after Maui takes his turn.




Party:
Maui: 47/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 50/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect: lots of buffs.

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 2 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow) 
# 3 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 4 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  5/25 hp (bow)
# 5 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 6 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 7 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 8 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 7, 2013)

Taniwha races ahead towards one of the badly wounded bandits at Maui's barking command. He leaps  up and drags the rider to ground, crushing the life from the Goti as the cheetah's jaws snap down on his neck.

Maui urges his horse forward hooting with glee as he rides into his first battle on horseback intent on driving his blade into the heart of another of the riders who has pulled clear of the entangling grass. The rider throws himself backwards in the saddle and the blow only lightly scores him across the chest.

[sblock=Actions]
Taniwha charges to Y7 and bites Goti 4: 34 vs AC=HIt Minimum dmg: 8 hps -> DEAD!
Maui wants to atk Goti 5. Not too sure how horses  work. Does he need to charge or can the horse double move (cc dd 8 9) and then Maui atks? Can he full attack? 26 vs AC=Hit 6 dmg
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (20)
HP: 47 Current: 47
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 (+5) Will: +6

Conditions: Haste (3/6 rounds left); Guidance (+1 to one atk, skill or save)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8 (+9); 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (21)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+11) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 (+11) Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Bull's Strength +4 Str (enhancement 5 minutes); Haste: move+30ft +1 atk and +1 bonus to AC & REF (3/6 rounds left);


Bite: +9 (+13); 1d6+4 (1d6+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9 (+12); 1d3+4 (1d3+6) dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 8, 2013)

Grasses grasp at the cheetah as he races by the edge of the spell effects.  It isn't enough to stop the big cat and he tears into an unsuspecting bandit.  Already injured by Sylla's arrows, the bandit falls to the ground.

The other free bandit takes Maui's attack with a snarl at the druid.  Instead of attacking he jabs heels into his horse's flank and the beast lunges forward.  Maui manages to thrust his scimitar as the bandit moves forward and catches him on the side peeling him off the saddle.  The bandit falls from the saddle, dangles by the stirrup as his mount charges off, then finally slips free to tumble into an unmoving heap.  The horse continues to bolt northwestward.

Of the two remaining bandits the first spends precious seconds fighting against the tall grass before breaking free with his mount.  He twists back and fires an arrow at Taniwha but misses.  The second wrestles free of the grass and also brings his bow to bear but on Maui.  The arrow flies the short distance and finds an unprotected space between pieces of armor to wound Maui.









*OOC:*


Round Five.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]        *GM:*  Mounted Combat rules

Entangle: a reddish-brown dot next to the number indicates the rider is currently entangled, a dot next to the horse's ear indicates the horse is entangled.

jbear, from that end spot Maui couldn't have charged.  The charge has to be to the closest square, iirc.  As for attacks, if your horse moves more than 5 feet then you only get one attack.  A full attack is a full round action and lengthy movement takes too much time to get more than one attack.     

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:




Party:
Maui: 41/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 50/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect: lots of buffs.

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 2 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow) 
# 3 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 4 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 5 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 6 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 7 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 8 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2013)

Move: horse runs 150 feet [i think, well, lesss then 200 any way] to S-T,3-4.

full round attack with haste
Att: +11 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P
1. 1d20+11=14, 1d6+6=9
2. 1d20+11=15, 1d6+6=7

Vincenzo rides the combat trained horse at a run to attack the bandit to the north, thaking a couple of stabs at him, however his attacks are rushed and both miss.

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19   (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances) Hasted: Ac 20 touch 15
HP: 50/57 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P Hasted attack: +11

Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P

other important info:

Current Conditions in Effect: Hasted +1 att, +1 defense 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2013)

Pamela578 said:


> An elven woman and a black, unnatural looking wolf sit in the corner of the Hidden Clearing by themselves. "Can I have a beer?" the wolf asks.




reported


----------



## jbear (Mar 8, 2013)

Taniwha wheels about and sprints towards the horse that has broken free of the grass nearby. The wild cat leaps up and bites down hard into the rider's groin. Maui, ignoring the arrow wound, takes his time to circle around the foe with an 'ululeo' of triumph before closing in on the rider's other flank to attack hard with his blade, cutting past the bandit's defenses and into milky soft globe of the riders eye. The spurt of blood and fluid leaves the rider all but dead. "Te crow lands on te bloody hand and takes te murdering eye!" he roars with glee.

[sblock=Actions]
Taniwha Charges to Y10 and makes a bite attack (+power atk): 31 vs AC Hits for 14 dmg
Maui moves horse to xy 13 14 (in a round about loop past rider and then back to avoid OAtk) to flank Goti 2
Then he makes a scimitar atk: 19 vs AC Hits for 10 dmg
Total: 24 dmg ... 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 (20)
HP: 47 Current: 41
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 (+5) Will: +6

Conditions: Haste (2/6 rounds left); Guidance (+1 to one atk, skill or save)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8 (+9); 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 1/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 16/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 50/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 (21-2=19)
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+11) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 (+11) Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Bull's Strength +4 Str (enhancement 5 minutes); Haste: move+30ft +1 atk and +1 bonus to AC & REF (2/6 rounds left);
-2 AC (Charge)


Bite: +9 (+13); 1d6+4 (1d6+7) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9 (+12); 1d3+4 (1d3+6) dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 8, 2013)

Boots moves around to threaten the northernmost bandit.  Sylla looks down her bow at him.  "Surrender or die," she growls.

[sblock=OOC]Sylla single moves mount forward to H/I-4/5.   Free action to demand surrender.  Ready attack if he doesn't surrender.  Round five readied attack on #1 (1d20+10=18, 1d8+3=8)

Boots double move to K/L-1/2, circling around behind Sylla.  He's got a 70 ft move, but I kept getting different numbers each time I counted.  Where I put him is around 125ft, I think.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste (1 rounds)
Spells Remaining (1st): 2/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 2/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [33] (20 [30] flat-footed, 11 [12] touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 (27 vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 [+6] Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2) +1 Haste
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Barkskin +3 (40 min), Shield +4 (6 min), Enlarge Person (6 min), Haste (1 rounds), Pounce

Used Items:
Mage Armor x1
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2013)

[MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION], bandit 1 is at Q-R,2-3, vincenzo at S-T,3-4


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 10, 2013)

Vincenzo spurs his mount round the entanglement to roughly pull up in front of the bandit and make a single unsuccessful attack at the bandit.  Maui and Taniwha's attacks leave the rider they surround slumped over his saddle and clutching at face and groin.  The man has clearly lost all will to fight.

The last bandit, despite being uninjured, looks around and the blood drains from his face.  With Vincenzo, Sylla and Boots threatening him and six of his seven companions savaged and dead on the ground and the other likely mortally wounded the bandit slowly moves his arms out from his body and lets his bow slip from his hands.

Aoro rides down from the ridge to round up the bandits scattered mounts.









*OOC:*


Round Six.  Everyone is up but combat is effectively over.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map: not updated




Party:
Maui: 41/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 50/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect: lots of buffs.

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  25/25 hp (bow)
# 2 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  1/25 hp (bow) 
# 3 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 4 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 5 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 6 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 7 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
# 8 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  0/25 hp -dead-
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2013)

"You have chosen _wisely_," Sylla says to the bandit.  "Get off your horse and lie down on the ground.  Aoro, tie him up.  Then we'll have some answers.  Boots, that smell you mentioned ... where is it coming from?"

[sblock=OOC]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing like a well-executed, completely one-sided fight to really make your day.  If it moves things along, Sylla will Take 10 on Intimidate for a 22 to get some information.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 10, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]gee, I was expectinng a pic of the knight from the last crusade!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_IlNbsILLE
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 11, 2013)

There is only a brief moment of hesitation before the bandit slides off his mount complying with Sylla's order and lies face down on the ground.  Aoro quickly pickets the bandits' mounts then ties up the bandit.  The scout stares down at the bandit with disgust then kicks him over onto his back so Sylla can question him.

"Don't kill me," whines the bandit.  "I was only following orders!  Turon is the one you want..."

It doesn't take much more than Sylla's glare for the weak-willed bandit to spill all he knows.  Turon is the bandit leader, holed up in a small cave about an hours ride westward.  The bandits split into two groups after raiding the caravan; half returning to their hideout and the others, the ones you've decimated, scouting and riding back at a slower pace.  The other group is about the same size, according to the bandit.

Meanwhile, Boots sniffs around.  After he's scoured the area he gives Sylla a shake of the head then indicates it leads off to the west.


----------



## jbear (Mar 11, 2013)

Maui finishes off the all but dead rider with a single blow to the neck, sending him off his horse and to the ground. He leaps down from his horse, pacing the grass like a wild cat as Sylla grills the now only survivor for information. His patience finally spent he growls "Now we know. We send te coward on his way. No mercy. Te wheel turns" Maui closes in on the man, intent on ending his life there and then.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 11, 2013)

Vincenzo, knowing his own life is in danger, moves to intersect the jungle warrior.

"Maui, Wait. This is Aoro's land. His people. Let us, oh holy man, inquire what their custom is."

Then turning to the Scout he asks, "What is the custom of your people, the honorable Goti Warriors?"

[sblock=sense motive]
1d20+11=12
[sblock= dc 12]
He knows the ferocity of Maui and is shaking in his shoes. Yes, he fears the jungle warrior and the cheetah
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 11, 2013)

For her part, Sylla steps out of Maui's way and begins retrieving arrows from the corpses, seeing if any can be saved.  "I agreed not to kill you," she informs the captive, "but what passes between you and the druid is not my concern."


----------



## jbear (Mar 12, 2013)

Maui pauses at his friend's words. He turns to regard Aoro, waiting for him to pass sentence.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 12, 2013)

Aoro's eyes narrow to slits as he studies the bandit with barely controlled indignation.  The anger flashes in his eyes.  "Those who break from their community and commit crimes against innocents find that there is but one punishment in the Pell."  He turns his intense gaze upon Maui and nods.

The bandit goes pale, he convulses twice and is then sick in the grass.  He stares up at Maui terrified and speechless.





• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

Vincenzo nods and moves out of the way. 

"The land and the people ar united as one. *draws rapier* You and your fellows have cast away the people of the land and now sentence is spoken against you. Don't bother with last words.

Maui, .. .. .."


----------



## jbear (Mar 12, 2013)

Maui bares his teeth and steps forward to unleash what he considers as the only fitting justice, striking for the bandit's neck. He does not pause after the execution, instead turning to find his horse and remount. "Let us catch te others so they can join their brothers in te grass."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 12, 2013)

"Let the land reclaim what was stolen from the people." Vincenzo makes sure he is dead with a stab to the heart, them remounts himself and rides to follow Sylla and Boots. He rides with on hand on the rains, the other with his bow. His rapier he cleaned on the grass and re-sheathed.


----------



## Systole (Mar 12, 2013)

"Aoro, strip the bodies and round up the horses.  We're going ahead.  Maui, before you ride, you should heal yourself and your friend.  The next fight will not be so easy.  Boots ... go."


----------



## jbear (Mar 13, 2013)

Maui looks sown at the red sticky patch that seeped from in between the joins of his hide armour. He grunts and rides over to Vincenzo taking out one of his wands. He reaches out and taps Vincenzo with the wand before tapping himself in the place where he was wounded by the arrow. He puts the wand away and kicks his horse forward in the direction Boots has discovered the trail.

[sblock=Actions] Cure Light Wounds with Wand on Vincenzo and then Maui
Vincenzo heals 8 Hps
Maui heals 4 hps
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 13, 2013)

Vincenzo is completely healed by the wand's magic.

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19   (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances) Hasted: Ac 20 touch 15
HP: 57/57 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: +1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P Hasted attack: +11

Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P

other important info:

Current Conditions in Effect: Hasted +1 att, +1 defense 

33D3DD
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 14, 2013)

Aoro nods at Sylla's order and begins stoically gathering spilled weapons and loose horses.

"I will collect your spoils and ride to rejoin you as soon as I am able."

Boots sets off at a lope after the otherworldly scent.  Darkwolf, big cat, and horses cut through the grass making good speed but all too soon the enhancing and protecting magics begin to wear off.  The sun moves along its track and as you near where you suspect the bandit hideout to be you come upon a small stream.  Scraggly trees line the backs at irregular intervals.  The trail leads to the banks of the stream and everyone can clearly see horse tracks in the soft mud.





• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## Systole (Mar 14, 2013)

Sylla dismounts, taps Boots with her wand, and whispers a few words of magics.  She turns and climbs back on her horse.

"What, none of the stuff that makes my skin itchy?" the darkwolf.

The elf shakes her head.  "My magics are almost exhausted, and I have to reserve the speed magic.  You'll have to make do.  Go ahead quietly.  Report back."

[sblock]Mage Armor and Unfetter on Boots, 1 hour each.  Boots to scout ahead.  Stealth bandit camp (1d20+10=14)  Bah, shoulda taken 10. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 1/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [30] (20 [27] flat-footed, 11 touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 CMD: 23 (27 vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9, 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (60 min), Mage Armor +4 (60 min)
Used Items:
Mage Armor x2
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2013)

Boots follows the scent trail which follows both the stream and the tracks of horses.  Ten minutes of traveling alongside the stream which is more mud than water and the darkwolf can tell he is getting close.  The stream ahead winds around and disappears between a slight rise and Boots begins to smell woodsmoke.  After a couple of steps forward a thud in the ground draws his attention and Boots sees a long-shafted arrow quivering in the ground less than a foot away from his paw.  He didn't see where the arrow came from but must have come from one of the clumps of trees along the stream ahead of him.

[sblock=Map]

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2013)

"Yipe!" Boots says, scurrying back the way he came.

Over the next rise, Sylla turns to Maui and Vincenzo.  "Boots was spotted by a lookout.  We have three choices.  Sneak in, which seems unlikely to work.  Ride in hard and slaughter whatever we find.  Or try to bluff our way in."  Sylla shrugs.  "Between attacking and bluffing, I've little preference.  However, I've picked up a bit of Goti these past weeks, and I also know the universal bandit language of threats and intimidation.  What say you?"


----------



## jbear (Mar 15, 2013)

"Hard. Fast. Te time for te words has past." ​Maui's opinion on the matter is clear.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2013)

"Sounds good, hard and fast" The fighter tests the string on his bow, then draws an arrow out. He then nods his readiness.

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19   (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances) Hasted: Ac 20 touch 15
HP: 57/57 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P

+1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P Hasted attack: +11

other important info:

Current Conditions in Effect: not right now:Hasted +1 att, +1 defense 

33D3DD

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 15, 2013)

Boots trots up beside Sylla, who leans over in the saddle and brushes him with her fingertips.  The darkwolf grows to double his former size.

"It's bitey time again, huh?" he says.

Sylla turns to the others.  "Stay close to me.  When we've begun to engage the main force, I'll use the last of my magics.  Not before."  She puts an arrow betwen her teeth, and spurs her horse forward, bow in hand.[sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: None
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 1/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [25] (20 [23] flat-footed, 13 [11] touch) 
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 [+12] CMD: 23 [24] (27 [28] vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 [+6] Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8, 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Enlarge Person (6 min)
Used Items:
Mage Armor x3
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2013)

vincenzo takes left flank.


----------



## jbear (Mar 16, 2013)

Maui dismounts and retaps Taniwha with one of his wands and then himself. As soon as the wand is put away he lets out a roar of pain as his bones and sinews begin to snap and pop. Moments later a jaguar stands in his place, shuddering with a deep growl as the flesh beneath its skin ripples and expands as though it were alive. The wild cat then races after Sylla and Vincenzo with Taniwha in tow, nipping at the larger cat's heels playfully.

[sblock=Actions] Magic Fang on Taniwha, then Maui. (1 minute)
Then use Wild Shape to become a jaguar (4 Hours).
Then cast Barkskin (can do so with Natural Spell) (50 minutes)
Race after Sylla
Taniwha follows
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 47 Current: 45
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Wild Shape (Jaguar) 4 hours; Barkskin +2 Natural Armour (50 mins)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin: USED, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14 (16), touch 14 (16), flat-footed 12 (14)
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 47/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10  Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute);


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (1d6+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2013)

_*I'm glad they're on our side*_ thinks Vincenzo


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2013)

The group races along the stream towards where they suspect the bandits are camped.  Boots leads, followed by Sylla and Vincenzo mounted on the quick, Goti, battle-horses.  Maui and Taniwha easily keep pace behind the horses.  As you ride and run past the spot where Boots was fired upon Maui is the only one to spot the bandit perched in the tree ahead.  Everyone sees the trampled grass and bare dirt ahead that leads around the small hill where the bandits are likely camped.









*OOC:*


No surprise.  Round One.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]
Maui is the only one who can currently see #6.  All the other bandits are hidden behind the hill until you close and they come into view.

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:
The dark line (G15-N15) is an exposed shelf of rock forming a small overhang.
Stream squares are considered difficult terrain.




Party:
Maui: 45/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 52/52 hp
Vincenzo: 57/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  51/51 hp 
# 2 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  38/38 hp 
# 3 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  30/30 hp 
# 4 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  30/30 hp 
# 5 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  23/23 hp 
# 6 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  23/23 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 17, 2013)

"Somewhere around here, boss!"

Sylla shouts a word in some guttural tongue and a cloak of speed descends on the party, as well as Vincenzo's horse.

[sblock=OOC]Boots seems to be missing but he should be a little ahead of Sylla and enlarged.

Sylla will cast haste on everything but her horse.  She will not move this round to prevent spell failure.  Given that she's an archer, getting herself into melee is less necessary.

Waiting on Boots' action until I know where he is.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]U23-V24.  I knew Boots was enlarged so I deleted the normal sized token and then neglected to replace with the resized version when I got distracted with something else.  Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 17, 2013)

Boots takes off running past the unseen bandit. Rounding the hillside, he moves into the center of the camp.

[sblock]Boots to N7-O8.  He has the best AC, so he might as well be the biggest target.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 17, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]The creek is difficult terrain (another thing I forgot, apparently).  With haste and Boots' normally heightened speed he could still easily reach that spot.  Feel free to edit as you see fit, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2013)

will re post


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2013)

[sblock=Scott]As I previously posted, Maui is the only one who has spotted the bandit in the tree (X16).[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


er, doh!





- will erase and re- post


----------



## jbear (Mar 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] With Haste Maui can now move 80ft as a single move, so 160 ft for a charge. 

Can I have him charge the bandit he sees in the tree, reaching him either with a jump or straight using his climb speed in Jaguar form? If a jump is required, what is the DC? Also, with his Pounce ability, if he does reach the bandit, am I understanding correctly that Maui can full attack?

Once I know that I'll have Maui act. 

[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 18, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]A charge is not possible when there is a creature between you and your target.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 18, 2013)

If an attack is possible as a jaguar has a climb speed Maui will do the following:

The jaguar rushes past Sylla's horse at unnatural speed, the cheetah following close behind. The jaguar ascends into the branches to bite at the archer he has spotted. The cheetah waits below, tail twitching in anticipation.

[sblock=Actions 1] Maui/Jaguar: Move 70 ft, climbing up tree to bite bandit.
Taniwha: Move 80 ft stopping at base of tree to ready a bite attack in case the bandit freaks and jumps down. (W15) [/sblock]

If not: 

With a growl as though reaching some silent agreement, the two cats pad forward, their eyes fixed on the tree where the bandit hides. The muscles of the jaguar continue to ripple, growing larger and more marked beneath the dark spotted fur. 

[sblock=Actions 2]
Maui/Jaguar and Taniwha move to V and W 24
Maui casts Bull's Strength on himself
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 47 Current: 45
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Wild Shape (Jaguar) 4 hours; Barkskin +2 Natural Armour (50 mins)

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin: USED, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14 (16), touch 14 (16), flat-footed 12 (14)
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 47/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute);


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (1d6+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 18, 2013)

*OOC:*


I am probably going to do this wrong, but hey, I'll fix it.






Move: Horse moves 80 feet [Normal + haste 30] end at S,T 11,12 
std: shoot bow at bandit 5 1d20+8=26, 1d8+2=5
Not dure here: haste extra - stow bow

(In case I am un available to post this, move to where bandit 5 is, draw rapier as move, attack )

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19   (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances) Hasted: Ac 20 touch 15
HP: 57/57 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P Hasted attack: +8

+1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P Hasted attack: +11

other important info:

Current Conditions in Effect: not right now:Hasted +1 att, +1 defense 

33D3DD

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 20, 2013)

Sylla's magic settles on the group infusing them with unnatural speed.  Boots rushes into the center of the camp with Vincenzo close behind.  The duelist's arrow finds its target in the bandit next to the stream.  Maui in jaguar form races forward and bounds up a tree after a bandit unseen by the others.  The druid bites the bandit.  Taniwha waits at the bottom of the tree...

The group's appearance causes the bandit camp to burst into a frenzy of activity.  Maui's target though bleeding balances on the small platform, drops his bow and desperately rips a handaxe from his belt bringing the heavy instrument around in a vicious attack.  The weighted head of the axe bites deeply.

The bandit next to the stream stumbles back a step clutching at the arrow now sticking from his armor.  Quickly he draws his bow and sights on the nearest target: Boots.  The arrow sticks deep into the muscle of the darkwolf's upper, front leg.

The bandit by the picket line rushes towards the horses, tugs the ties free, and swings up onto his bare-backed mount.  An arrow flies from the trees nearby but misses so badly you aren't quite certain if Boots or Vincenzo was the target.  It is fairly easy for Boots and Vincenzo to pinpoint where the arrow came from.

The bandit seated by the fire stands up slowly, narrows his eyes at the incursion into the camp, and draws a pair of handaxes.  From beneath the overhanging rock a massively obese bandit rolls up from a reclining position and mutters a few words loud enough to hear in some crude sounding language that Boots and Vincenzo do not know.









*OOC:*


Round Two.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:
The dark line (G15-N15) is an exposed shelf of rock forming a small overhang.
Stream squares are considered difficult terrain.




Party:
Maui: 32/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 40/40 hp  
Boots: 47/52 hp
Vincenzo: 57/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  51/51 hp 
# 2 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  38/38 hp 
# 3 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  30/30 hp 
# 4 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  30/30 hp 
# 5 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  18/23 hp 
# 6 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  13/23 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2013)

Sylla spurs her horse foward, firing at the next bandit.  

"I heard that, fat boy!  You're next!" Boots growls, pouncing on the bandit at the fire.

[sblock=Actions]Sylla double moves her horse next to Vincenzo and full attacks with Rapid Shot and Haste.  If she can see Bandit 5, she will shoot Bandit 5.  If not, she'll take out the nearer one.  In that case, she'll have +1 from PBS.  +7 base +1 haste -4 mount double move.  Attack on bandit #5  or #6 (1d20+4=21, 1d8+3=9, 1d20+4=21, 1d8+3=9, 1d20+4=24,  1d8+3=8) and crit threat (Doh!  I triple rolled by mistake.  It's a miss if you take the first roll.) Crit threat  (1d20+4=7, 2d8+6=10, 1d20+4=15, 2d8+6=14, 1d20+4=21, 2d8+6=18)

Boots charge/pounce.  +8 base +1 haste -1 size +1 Str +2 charge= +11. Pounce on tubby  bandit (1d20+11=27, 1d8+10=14, 1d20+11=14, 1d8+10=11, 1d20+11=17,  1d8+10=14, 1d20+11=24, 1d8+10=14)

EDIT: The pounce was intended to be on #2  - the one near the fire.  I had the DW bandit mixed up with the fat bandit.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 [19] (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 [+7] Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste (5 rounds)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [26] (20 [23] flat-footed, 13 [11] touch) -2 charge
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 [+12] CMD: 23 [24] (27 [28] vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8 [+9], 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Enlarge Person (6 min), Haste (5 rounds), Charge
Used Items:
Mage Armor x3
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 20, 2013)

standing still, 2 arrows to # 5
[sorry for simple post. returning to home to day.]
1d20+11=15, 1d8+2=10
1d20+11=14, 1d8+2=6


----------



## jbear (Mar 22, 2013)

Maui's claws and fangs shred the bandit, unleashing the pain from the bandits strike in a flurry of wild fury. A limp figure topple from the tree to stain the grass red. Taniwha growls in annoyance and turns to regard the only other figure he can see collapse with three arrows protruding from his body. Tail twitching, the cunning cat heads up the hill, through the tall grass, his body hugging low to the ground where he spies upon  the goings on down below. 

[sblock=Actions] Maui full attacks Bandit 6: Bite 19 vs AC=HIt; Haste extra Bite 15 vs AC=Miss; L Claw 20 vs AC=Hit R Claw 26 vs AC=Hit (Rolls) Minimum Dmg = 18; Bandit 6 is dead

Taniwha: Stealth to M16 (assuming now 5 & 6 are dead)
[/sblock]



[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 47 Current: 32
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 Will: +6

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Wild Shape (Jaguar) 4 hours; Barkskin +2 Natural Armour (50 mins); haste 

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin: USED, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14 (16), touch 14 (16), flat-footed 12 (14)
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8; 1d8+5 (+Grab) 2 Claws: +8; 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: Pounce: Full atk on Charge
Rake: 2 extra Claw atks vs Grabbed Target[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 47/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+8) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); haste


Bite: +9 (+10); 1d6+4 (1d6+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9; 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2013)

The bandit by the stream goes down in a hail of arrows from Sylla and Vincenzo while Maui drops a corpse from the tree.  Boots also leaves a bandit dead on the ground.

The two bandits on the far side of the camp fire off panicked arrows.  After seeing their second-in-command torn apart by the darkwolf the mounted bandit wheels his horse and gallops off abandoning his allies to their frontier justice.  The obese bandit trudges down from his nest under the overhanging rock, glares at Boots but turns to survey the rise with the two riders.  He smiles and raises his hand and intones words in his dark, unknown language.  Energy surges around Sylla, Vincenzo, and their horses draining away a small fraction of their life force.









*OOC:*


Round Three.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:
The dark line (G15-N15) is an exposed shelf of rock forming a small overhang.
Stream squares are considered difficult terrain.




Party:
Maui: 32/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 34/40 hp  
Boots: 47/52 hp
Vincenzo: 51/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  51/51 hp 
# 2 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  dead 
# 3 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  30/30 hp 
# 4 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  30/30 hp 
# 5 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  dead 
# 6 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  dead
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 22, 2013)

Maui rushed from the tree and over the rise at impossible speed, barrelling towards the fat bandit. When he reached the man he set into him with unbridled fury. His jaws clamp down hard on his enemy and his great paws reach up to rest on his shoulders in a hug that promises death.

Taniwha meanwhile leapt from his hiding place trying to land upon the bandit and bite his prey hard before hitting the ground.

[sblock=Actions]
Maui charges the fat bandit and full attacks using Pounce and Power Atk.
Bite 13 vs AC=miss; Bite (Haste) 24 vs AC=Hit; Claw 22 vs AC=Hit; Claw 16 vs AC=Miss 
Rolls
Maui deals 1d8+8 dmg=10 & 1d4+7 dmg=8 for 18 dmg
And grapple attempt: 29 vs CMD
I'm guessing the grapple is successful: Maui can use rake next turn.

Taniwha wants to leap attack onto the bandit and bite him. I don't know how to resolve that. If he can take 10 to beat the DC 15 he will do so. If not he rolls and fails: Acrobatics 13 vs DC 15 to avoid fall damage for deliberately falling down (takes 1d6 non lethal dmg and falls prone?).

Can he get a bite attack off before he hits the ground? Bandit has lost DEX now that he is grappled.
Does Taniwha benefit from attacking from above?
I'll just roll in case he can: 27 vs AC without higher ground bonus would be a hit for 8 dmg
Possible Trip attempt: natural 1 
Possible falling dmg? Medium object from 10 ft = 3d6 ... half 3d6 dmg? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 22, 2013)

[sblock]Can I get an update before posting, please?  And the last guy in the tree, is he accessible to Boots, or is he too high up?[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 22, 2013)

Vincenzo takes a line of aiming at the bandit that shot twords Boots or Vincenzo and  shoots two arrows at that one, but shudders from the dark foreboding feeling that something just occurred around him.

Attack bandit in tree [#3 ?]

1d20+7=14, 1d8+2=3

1d20+7=13, 1d8+2=4

The heat of the campfire causes an up draft just enough to cause the aim to be a bit off on both shots.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 22, 2013)

Maui charges and bites at the obese bandit but the attack misses.  Taniwha fares slightly better sinking his fangs into the bandit's flesh but the cat is unable to drag the bandit down.  Vincenzo's arrow fire misses the bandit in the tree.

[sblock=jbear/Systole]Jbear, as the player of a druid you might want to review Wild Shape, Beast Shape 1, and the general effects of Transmutation/Polymorph.  Pounce, grab, and rake are *not* available abilities when wild shaped at this level.  I missed that on the previous round but that round is over and I'll not rewind to correct it.

Taniwha:
The Cheetah Way: Jump next to the bandit (10 ft., DC 20 from no running start; easily made with Taniwha's +28 hasted jump modifier) then Bite (normal attack) and Trip.
Anything else, really, is just complexity unnecessarily added or using abilities that don't cater to the cheetah's abilities (jumping *onto* someone would be a grapple, provoke an AoO, and take the place of the attack).  I think the bit above is the best way to emulate the takedown that you seem to be trying for.  And, sorry, no falling damage.

Systole, #3 is about 15 ft up the tree, within melee range since Boots is enlarged.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 22, 2013)

"No escape," Sylla growls, urging her horse forward and sighting down an arrow at the fleeing bandit.

Boots attacks the bandit remaining in the tree, seeking to drag him down.  


[sblock]Sylla single moves her mount west-ish and full attacks with haste.  On fleeing bandit;  assumes -2 for range (1d20+6=26, 1d8+3=9, 1d20+6=22, 1d8+3=4, 1d20+6=10,  1d8+3=4) plus crit threat On fleeing bandit;  assumes -2 for range; crit threat (1d20+6=12, 2d8+6=14).


Boots pounces on the treed bandit ... although quadrupeds don't get the reach bonus that Bipeds do from Enlarge Person.  I don't know if that changes things.  If it does, I'm fine if you take the first roll.  On the treed bandit  (1d20+8=13, 1d8+10=13, 1d20+8=15, 1d8+10=17, 1d20+8=20, 1d8+10=13,  1d20+8=20, 1d8+10=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Sylla the Grim*
AC: 18 [19] (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 40/40
CMB: +6 CMD: 20
Fort: +2 Reflex: +6 [+7] Will: +5 (All saves +2 when adjacent to Boots)
Perception: +6, Low Light Vision
Initiative: +4
Current Weapon in Hand: Cestus (+6, 1d4+2, 19-20x2) & Longbow (+7/+7 or +9, 1d8+3, 20x3)
Current Conditions in Effect: Haste (4 rounds)
Spells Remaining (1st): 0/5
Spells Remaining (2nd): 0/4

*Boots*
AC: 23 [26] (20 [23] flat-footed, 13 [11] touch) -2 charge
HP: 52/52
CMB: +10 [+12] CMD: 23 [24] (27 [28] vs. trip)
Fort: +6 Reflex: +7 Will: +1 (+5 vs. enchantment)
Perception: +7, Darkvision 60', Scent
Initiative: +3 [+2]
Current Weapon in Hand: Natural weapons (+8/+8/+8 [+9], 1d6+9 [1d8+10], 20x2)
Current Conditions in Effect: Power Attack, Unfetter (40 min), Mage Armor +4 (40 min), Enlarge Person (6 min), Haste (4 rounds), Charge
Used Items:
Mage Armor x3
Whistling Arrow x1
Smoke Arrow X2[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 23, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Ok, I think I get it. That's disappointing. I don't think Maui used any of those abilities before.

ROund 1 he moved and bit (he does gain a climb speed). Round 2 he full attacked but did nothing special. SO there isn't anything that would need rewinding, unless I missed something.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2013)

[sblock=jbear]You're right, everything before was ok.  When I re-read I merged those two rounds into one in my mind thinking it was a move & pounce.  My apologies.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 23, 2013)

Two out of three of Sylla's arrows find their mark and though injured the fleeing bandit puts heels to his mount's flank and spurs his horse to greater speed in order to escape.  Boots tears into the bandit in the tree, bringing him down and ending his life.

The obese bandit seems unfazed by being abandoned and having all of his men slain or driven off.  He also seems less damaged by Taniwha's bite than one might expect.  He cackles and chops at Maui with his longsword causing a light wound.









*OOC:*


Round Four.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]Systole, how tall is a large (long) creature?  Is it only one square tall with threatened squares one above?  Regardless, the bandit's elevation is borderline within reach so I'll stick with what I said in my previous post and allow Boots access.

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map:
The dark line (G15-N15) is an exposed shelf of rock forming a small overhang.
Stream squares are considered difficult terrain.




Party:
Maui: 24/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 34/40 hp  
Boots: 47/52 hp
Vincenzo: 51/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 17, T 11, FF 16)  48/51 hp 
# 2 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  dead 
# 3 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  dead 
# 4 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  17/30 hp [250 ft. off map]
# 5 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  dead 
# 6 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  dead
[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 23, 2013)

Maui and Taniwha flank the chuckling bandit and lay into him, intent on making him take them seriously.

Taniwha drops the blubbery bandit on his back with a brutal bites to his ankles, and rakes him like an old rug. Maui does no less, shredding the man and wiping the grin from his face as his mighty fangs and claws sink past the bandit's magical wards.

[sblock=Actions]
Maui 5ft step to K13
Taniwha: Full atk vs Bandit Bite=32, Bite=30, Claw=31, Claw=32: All hit Potential Crit: 30=confirmed for 10, 7 and 12 dmg and forgot haste bite dmg: 7 dmg
2 Trip attempts from Bite: 24 and 28 vs CMD
Maui: Full attack vs Prone Bandit with Power atk: Bite=18 Bite=26 Claw=17 Claw=28: All hit
For 17 dmg, 13 dmg, 11 dmg, and 9 dmg
Total dmg:86 dmg
Total dmg vs DR 5: 5+2+7+2+12+8+6+4= 46 dmg ... 2 hps left by my count!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Lvl 5 Stats]
[http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Maui_(jbear1979) Maui]
Initiative: +2
AC: 19 
HP: 47 Current: 24
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 Fort: +5 Reflex: +4 (5) Will: +6

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Wild Shape (Jaguar) 4 hours; Barkskin +2 Natural Armour (50 mins); Haste

In Hand: 
Scimitar +1: +8; 1d6+5 (Crit 18-20:x2) 
and Heavy Shield

Spells: Orisons: Detect Magic, Guidance, Know Direction, Detect Poison
1st: Obscuring Mist; CLW: USED; Entangle 1/2 USED 
2nd: Bull's Strength 1/2 USED, Bark Skin: USED, 
3rd:
Wild Shape: 0/1 uses left per day: 4 hours left
[sblock=Jaguar Shape]
Medium animal; Senses: low-light vision, scent; 
AC 14 (17), touch 14 (17), flat-footed 12 (15)
Speed 40 ft., climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
Melee:Bite +8 (+10); 1d8+5 (+6); 2 Claws: +8 (+9); 1d4 +5 dmg
Special Attacks: N/A
[/sblock]

Wand of CLW Uses: 14/16
Wand of Magic Fang: 47/50
Wand of Speak with Animals: 48/50
Potions: CLW 2/2
Flasks: Holy Water 2/2
Sling Bullets: 19/20

Taniwha
Initiative: +7
AC: 20 
HP: 42 Current: 42
CMB: Trip/Disarm +7 (+9) CMD: 21 (25 vs Trip) Fort: +6 Reflex: +10 Will: +2

Conditions: Magic Fang +1 atk and dmg with Bite (Enhancement 1 minute); Haste


Bite: +9 (+11); 1d6+4 (1d6+5) dmg; special: Trip
2x Claws: +9 (+10); 1d3+4 dmg
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

Sylla continues to fire at the retreating bandit, while Boots makes his way out of the tree.

[sblock]-4 range (1d20+4=11, 1d8+3=4, 1d20+4=20, 1d8+3=4, 1d20+4=19, 1d8+3=8) on the fleeing bandit

So I finally found where it talks about the reach of creatures -- in the entry for the Acrobatics skill.  Yeah, if I hadn't stumbled across it, I'd never have known.  So as a large quadruped, Boots has an 8 ft reach.  Boots has a +7 acrobatics skill + 16 from Haste due to increased movement = +23.  Jumping an additional 7 feet would be a DC 28.  So I think I could have rolled the jump as part of the attack last round, but whatever.  I'll just say that this round he's making sure the guy is dead and move on.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2013)

Seeing theat boots got the bandit in the tree and Maui and taniwa have the big nasty  guy being worked, Vincenzo spurs his horse to top speed to chase down the fleeing bandit. He shoot first one arrow, this one going way over head, then another. This arrow goes way off to Vincenzo's left as the horse lurches to avoid a porcupine that came out of its burrow to see what all the thundering ground was about.

"Aw, horse pucky!" he exclaims.

Horse: Run to catch up with fleeing bandit, stopping when 50 feet away [round 1 of 21]
 move at 80*5 (run feat) feet = 400 feet
base move: 50 + haste: 30

Vincenzo: 
Std: shoot arrow @ -8
Std, Haste: shoot arrow @ -8

1d20=8, 1d8+2=9
1d20=1, 1d8+2=5

[sblock=Mini Stats at lv 5]*Vincenzo*
AC: 19   (16 flat-footed, 14  touch) (+ variances) Hasted: Ac 20 touch 15
HP: 57/57 
CMB: +6 CMD: 18  (+ variances)
Fort: +4 Reflex: +3  Will: +2
Perception: +4
Initiative: +2
Bluff for combat: +12

Current Weapon in Hand: Longbow, mighty +2
att +7; Dam: 1d8+2, Crit: 20/x3, Type: P Hasted attack: +8

+1 ivory handled Rapier
Att: +10 ; Dam: 1d6 + 6, Crit: 18-20/x2, Type: P Hasted attack: +11

other important info:

Current Conditions in Effect: not right now:Hasted +1 att, +1 defense 

33D3DD or 339999

[/sblock]

[sblock=note for next round]
move:Stow bow; Move dray Rapier; horse move to close
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 24, 2013)

Jaguar-Maui and Taniwha rip the bandit's feet out from under him and he drops heavily.  His skin seems to writhe under the combined attacks and then it splits open in great seams of mucus-oozing wounds.  A giant worm-like creature uncoils from the shed skin one end peeling back like a fleshy flower opening but instead of beauty and a fair scent it reveals five jaws opening in a hiss.  Abruptly an undulation surges through the worm body of the creature and its toothy end drops to the ground and begins gnawing into the earth rapidly disappearing from view.  In its haste to flee it leaves its body exposed and Taniwha snaps a chunk out of its tail and Maui finishes it off with his own bite.  The thing writhes briefly then falls dead.

Boots finishes off the treed bandit and Sylla drops two arrows into the fleeing bandit almost taking him down.  Though Vincenzo's arrows miss the fleeing bandit his horse moves like a force of nature across the plains and almost catches the bandit.









*OOC:*


Round Five.  One bandit (barely) left.  Everyone is up.







[sblock=Combat Information]Systole, thanks for the reach info; good to know.

Initiative
Adventurers
Bandits

Map: I think we can dispense with the map now
The bandit continued to flee (mounted, 200 ft total move) & is now 250 feet from Vincenzo & 445 from Sylla

Party:
Maui: 24/47 hp
Taniwha: 42/42 hp
Sylla: 34/40 hp  
Boots: 47/52 hp
Vincenzo: 51/57 hp 

Conditions in Effect:

Enemy Status:
Bandits
# 1 (AC 14, T 11, FF 13)  dead
# 2 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  dead 
# 3 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  dead 
# 4 (AC 15, T 12, FF 13)  5/30 hp
# 5 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  dead 
# 6 (AC 16, T 13, FF 13)  dead
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 24, 2013)

*this post has been corrected*

Vincenzo trades out his weapons, rapier for longbow, then urges his horse to catch up with the bandit.

ooc: is that all I can do or did I misread how haste works? does the horse get a bite attack here? I don't know why, but the wording gives me a bit of a headache.

Vincenzo:
move action: stow long bow
move action: draw rapier

Horse: run as the wild wind to catch up to the fleeing bandit [round 2 of 21]
speed: hurricane
distance: 250 foot - keep up with bandit's horse


----------



## jbear (Mar 24, 2013)

The two wild cats pace around the toothy worm snarling and growling. None can understand but in this form Taniwha and Maui finally see eye to eye.

"Is this what you smelt before? This ... worm?"

Taniwha snarls a reply.

[sblock=OOC] Is this worm the scent that we picked up before, the non-human one? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2013)

Sylla lets fly two arrows, both of which go wide.  She draws a third and sights along it, knowing this is her final chance.  As soon as the projectile leaves the bow, she settles back into the saddle with a look of satisfaction.  Two heartbeats later, the arrow strikes the bandit less than a hands-breadth from the center of his back.  

[sblock]Four range  increments for -8 +8 base = +0. Last chance! (1d20+0=9, 1d8+3=5,  1d20+0=9, 1d8+3=11, 1d20+0=20, 1d8+3=5)  crit misses Crit threat (1d20+0=10, 1d8+3=11)[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 25, 2013)

Sylla's third arrow takes the bandit down tumbling him from the saddle.  The horse continues to run until it realizes it no longer has a guiding hand then it slow and stops.  Vincenzo is able to retrieve the mount and bring it back to the camp.

Taniwha replies in the affirmative when Maui asks about the scent.  In his jaguar form Maui can smell the bitter scent himself.  Boots will confirm it and points out that the smell is stronger when the creature isn't wearing its skin-sack.

Protected by the overhanging ledge is all the plunder the bandits have stashed, mostly trade goods and supplies stolen from local towns and small traders who have been waylaid.  Little of it looks like it would be of interest to adventuring types but could bring some coin if sold in town.

[sblock=OOC]Congratulations, final battle complete.  Not as difficult as I expected, guess I need to review my tactics again.

There are still some things we can play out or I could end it with a few paragraphs if you would rather wrap sooner rather than later.  Up to you all.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2013)

Vincenzo returns with the horse and the bandit draped over it. As he crosses the stream and looks up he sees the location of the hide out and he beams in sudden realization.

This is it! its perfect!! This is where the new settlement can be!!! fresh water, shelter. Its perfect!









*OOC:*


i think we can fast track it


----------



## jbear (Mar 25, 2013)

Maui folds out of his jaguar form with the sickening sound of ripping flesh, popping joints and snapping bones. Maui roars in pain, unused to the painful transformation. His body trembles as the bones and sinews reknit back to reconstitute his human form.

"Te bandits were poisoned by te gut worm, te mind and te soul. Death will give them no peace."

Maui raises a fist to the sky. "Come Crow. Come feed on te fat worm. Clean te stink!" Maui circles the area, muttering prayers under his breath and making strange gestures for sometime while the others gather the the stolen belongings. Maui then mounts, ready to return back to the caravan and report back on the recent events. 

As they head back Taniwha seems agitated. "Yes... I remember...Maui will get you te buffalo milk ...."









*OOC:*


 I am in no rush to wrap things up. But I am okay if that is what others prefer to do


----------



## Systole (Mar 25, 2013)

"Land for the god-botherers.  Safety for the Pell.  Vengeance for the Goti," Sylla says with a flat expression.  "A good day's work, I suppose, but no one's happiness will last.  Still, I would see Ganil's daughter buried in the meantime."

[sblock]No hurry on my end.  Sylla wants to return to the Goti first.  Where are we experience-wise?  I might bump Sylla to 7th or 8th, both of which are very nice levels for her.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 25, 2013)

*OOC:*


 2 for not fast track, one apathetic fastrack .. .. ..sounds like 'take your time ' wins!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 27, 2013)

Aoro meets the others as they look over the goods stashed here.  He has a string of horses walking behind his own mount.  Added to the mounts of these last bandits and the group very nearly has a small herd.  He looks around impassively but recoils from the split open body and the carcass of the otherworldy worm.  He looks at you, eyes wide and unblinking; probably as close to awe as the stoic Goti gets.

"It has been an honor to ride with such great warriors and favored of the spirits.  Where do you ride next?"

[sblock=OOC]I'll get XP updated in the first post asap.

Also, I'll continue as long as you all want.  Vincenzo has mentioned reporting this site as suitable for Lucia's people to settle on, Maui has mentioned acquiring buffalo milk, and Sylla returning to the Goti to see that Ganil's daughter is buried.  Just let me know where you are headed next.[/sblock]





• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 27, 2013)

*OOC:*


I think burying Ganill's daughter, then buffalo milk, then to the town to report the defeat of the bandits, and then the pilgrimage would be the proper order


----------



## Systole (Mar 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]What Scott said.  Unless we can get buffalo milk on the way back, but that's is all Maui.  Sylla is not going to help with that, although she won't stop Boots if he wants to lend a hand.[/sblock]


----------



## jbear (Mar 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] Agreed on the order of things. I also agree that buffalo milk is not really needed to be an event. I can just add a description in one of my posts.

I am pretty sure that obtaining buffalo milk is no challenge for Maui if that is his goal. He can prepare Charm Animal  and have one of the heffers willingly allow herself to be milked. If that is not the case then I can just add a description from an angle of failure in his attempts [/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 28, 2013)

Making a train of the horses and collecting up gear such as the group thinks the Goti might be interested in, Aoro leads the adventurers south and deeper into the Pell.  Four days of easy riding later the group crosses the path of the herd of bison.  Maui is prepared for such an event...

[sblock=OOC]Yeah, with those preparations Maui wouldn't have any trouble getting Taniwha his milk.[/sblock]





• • • *Scout Aoro* • • •


----------



## jbear (Mar 28, 2013)

It does not take Maui long to return from the herd with a healthy heifer trundling along behind him, a new born bullock trotting beside her. It is evident that Maui has milked a buffalo before, moving with deft and sure movements to massage the milk from its heavy teets into the water skins he had gathered at the bandit's camp. There is a tense moment when one of the bulls takes an interest in what is going on, stamping its hoof with obvious displeasure and disapproval. Moments later, after Maui unleashes a second spell, the bull relaxes, approaching to nuzzle Maui's face, leaving it slick with a gooey film. Grinning, he gets to his feet and bids the bison farewell. 

Meanwhile Taniwha had sat with the others watching events unfold, tail twitching with excitement and anticipation. As soon as Maui approaches the large cat bolts to his side and begins weaving through his legs like a hungry house cat. A bowl appears and is quickly filled with frothy white. Taniwha buries his muzzle in creamy extasy.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2013)

"Well, I would almost say that cat is spoiled.Almost."


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2013)

Boots sniffs at the air but cautiously avoids the cat while he feeds.  "It's ... milk," the darkwolf says dubiously.  "Smells nice and all, but it's not _beer_, you know?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 28, 2013)

"Yes boots, I understand agree" says Vincenzo, he then whips his head to the let and right wondering what just came over him that he would speak to a shadow!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 29, 2013)

With Taniwha's desire for milk finally satiated the adventurers ride on allowing the bull, the cow and the calf to amble back to their herd.  After another couple of days ride to the south the group is met by a pair of outriders to the camp of the Susack clan of the Goti.  Aoro welcomes the scouts in the Inner Sea tongue.

"These three and the two who wear the skins of cat and wolf are the warriors and blessed spirits who found the spirit of the First's daughter and led her home."

The scouts greet you respectfully but then say they will prepare the way and wheel their horses about and gallop off towards a camp you can see miles in the distance.

Soon the four riders approach the camp though Aoro pulls his mount off to one side so that Sylla, Maui, and Vincenzo can ride in ahead of him.  The semi-permanent camp is a scattering of yurts with colorful banners of highly stylized creatures hanging to either side of each door.  Rangy dogs lope warily through the camp.  Plump children gawk and chatter excitedly at the arrival of strangers.  Men and women hurry about the camp busy with tasks but stop and make gestures of respect when Sylla, Maui, and Vincenzo ride past.  From the camp Ganil Susack strides forth accompanied by a small group of warriors.  Ganil's arms are held wide in welcome and from the wide smile and twinkle in his eyes it is clear that he is a man who is making peace with his grief and finding reason for joy.

"Welcome to the gathering of the Goti-Susack!  Our bread is your bread, our tents are your tents, our herds are your herds."  The words have the sound of ritual greeting but the leader of the Susack continues.  "I am glad you found your way home.  Come!  There is a feast in preparation and should be served soon.  After, I would hear how you dealt with those who walked contrary to the Great Stallion."




 • Ganil Susack •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 29, 2013)

"I hope that our victory will bring peace to your village."


----------



## jbear (Apr 1, 2013)

Maui leaps to the ground and meets Ganil's open armed welcome with a brotherly hug and a broad smile. "It brings happiness to see te rest of te spirit breathes life into te warrior. Today is a good day. Taniwha has te belly full of te buffalo milk and te Crow feeds on te Worm that poisoned te Goti! Te people of Uth te Red are avenged. Te honour of te Goti is reborn. We will eat and tell te tale, and then we will talk as friends of those we bring across te Goti lands."


----------



## Systole (Apr 3, 2013)

Sylla's response is more restrained, but she nods to the chieftan.  She stuggles to get the words out in Goti.  _"Well ... meeted, Chieftan of the Goti.  We make a victory for you.  Now, I wish permission to respect your daughter.  Please."
_
"She picked a few things up from Aoro," Boots explains.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 3, 2013)

Ganil nods his appreciation of Vincenzo's voiced hope for peace and embraces Maui as he would a long lost brother.  For Sylla his smile expresses his pleasure with her attempt to speak his language but it is tinged with sadness at the remembrance of his daughter.  After a brief hesitation he nods.

"Of course, you carried her spirit with you, it is only right.  Then we shall feast in her memory, your victories, and the peace that we shall hammer out tonight."  Ganil motions to the majority of the warriors gathered with him.  "Take care of their mounts as if they were your own.  Stow their gear in the yurt we have given for their use.  Aoro, Jhulae, with me."

The men and women of Ganil's band make no complaint as they come to care for your possessions.  They say words of greeting and welcome, a few stumbling with the common tongue, a few speaking in the tongue of the Goti.  The stoic Aoro remains, as does a young woman with a smear of ochre across her face.  The woman is fierce looking and obviously a warrior of Ganil's warband but regards the group with a bleak passivity.

Ganil strides quickly through the camp approaching a yurt set apart from all the others that make up the camp.  The only thing that distinguishes it from the others are the banners that flank its doors: they are festooned with bits of horn, feather, woven grass, twig, and fur until they look like some sort of strange creature's carcass.  He passes the yurt with its strange adornment and stops at the edge of a circle of burnt grass marked with encircling symbols made of some chalky, white earth.

A man walks deliberately here, stepping among the symbols, sprinkling a powder at intervals, and chanting in a monotone.  The man himself is short and stooped and at first glance appears old.  His hair is long and greying, he wears a robe that is split down the center to facilitate riding.  After the man makes a complete circuit he stops in front of Ganil.  Upon closer look all can see he is younger than thought at first glance: his face is unlined and his eyes are strikingly blue and not clouded with age.  Ganil bows in respectful greeting.

"Tuumor, the warriors and spirit-talkers from the north have come to pay their respects to the spirit of my daughter."

The shaman bobs his head in the direction of Sylla, Maui, and Vincenzo and his eyes flick to Boots and Taniwha before he speaks.  

"Ashes remain, the spirit runs free.  It is well that the circle is mended and that those who brought that about are here."



 

 

 



 • • • *Ganil Susack* • • • • • • • *Aoro, scout* • • • •  • • • *Jhulae Taraw* • • •  • • *Tuumor, shaman* • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 3, 2013)

Vincenzo bows to Aoro and the fierce woman warrior, then follows the rest to the shaman's circle. He remains silent, only bowing when introduced. He is out of his knowledge and comfort zone here, but will remember all thathe sees, should his merchant's eye catch something for his family to prfit from - furs, finished carvings, well crafted leather products.. .. ..


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2013)

_"Tell her that I am sorry we could not stop the twisted one.  Tell her that she should have had a long and happy life.  Tell her that she is avenged, and that the bad man will do no more harm.  And tell her that I am ... happy her spirit is free." _ She looks almost embarrassed for a moment -- an unusual look for the perpertually irritated elven woman.  _"Ganil-chieftan ... we never asked her name."_


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 4, 2013)

ooc: never mind, vin does not speak goti


----------



## Systole (Apr 4, 2013)

*OOC:*


She's still speaking Goti.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuumor, the Goti shaman, tilts his head and gazes with curiosity at Sylla.

"It is spoken.  Words wing along the path of the winds and the spirits hear.  Healing happens in the wake of Kase's running and in time the life that should have been will be.  This is known."  He watches Sylla closely.  "Sorrow and regret is for the self.  Embrace the joy that you feel; the spirits are given speed by it."

Ganil nods his acceptance of Sylla's words and Tuumor's response while Aoro stands stoically as ever.

The young woman speaks for the first time within your hearing.  "Her name was Sasha."



 

 

 



 • • • *Ganil Susack* • • • • • • • *Aoro, scout* • • • •  • • • *Jhulae Taraw* • • •  • • *Tuumor, shaman* • •


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 7, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> The young woman speaks for the first time within your hearing.  "Her name was Sasha."












*OOC:*


 wasthis said in common or goti?


----------



## Systole (Apr 8, 2013)

Sylla shakes her head.  "Joy?  The spirits will have to make do without mine, shaman.  I have none to give."  

To the young woman she inclines her head slightly.  "Sasha.  Th-thank you," she says, stumbling over the unfamiliar syllables.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 8, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> The young woman speaks for the first time within your hearing.  "Her name was Sasha."




"Vincenzo bows to her and says Sasha" with revrence.


----------



## GlassEye (Apr 10, 2013)

*GM:*  Ok, we seem to be making little progress here and perrinmiller could use a couple of recruits so I'm going to wrap this up and stamp it done on 10 April 2013.     

Ganil leads the group away from the site where his daughter's spirit was released to run with the Goti spirit-gods of the plain.  He takes the group, both his Goti entourage and the foreigners he has claimed as friends, to his yurt where a huge array of foods are laid out for their consumption.  Yoghurt, sizzling goat meat on iron skewers, fermented mare's milk, curds, and much more.  Camaraderie of the meal is easy and pleasant and Ganil is a good host.  Afterwards, he listens to your tale of what transpired after he left you to track down the bandits.

By night's end Ganil has offered to purchase any of the spare horses that you own and has gifted you with the wealth of his clan to show his appreciation for all that you have done for him.  He also gives his promise to treat fairly with both the Pellmen of Stokennor and with the worshipers of Helerion who plan to settle nearby.

After being guests of the Goti-Susack for a time it is at last time to return to Lucia and her people.  Returning to Stokennor where the priestess and her people were camped you find that they have hammered out a tentative alliance with the natives.

Lucia, Captain Threws, Kazimir, and the rest of the Helerionites are ready to move on from Stokennor and to the place where they will make their home.  After nearly a week of travel the wagons arrive at the bandit's abandoned camp.  The settlers quickly set about expanding the camp to include their numbers and the four adventurers seem a little unneeded.  Lucia, however, makes known her appreciation for your efforts and pays out the agreed upon sum plus a bonus for ensuring their safety and peace.  Now with their future in their own hands, yours beckons you in a different direction.









*OOC:*


Thank you all for playing.  I enjoyed it very much.  The first post has all the final numbers for experience and treasure rewards.  Good luck on your future adventures.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2013)

[MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] : The numbers look good to me - call it approved and done.


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2013)

After seeing the Helerionites settled in and collecting her payment, Sylla wordlessly saddles up her horse and rides out of camp the following morning.   She gives a brief nod to Captain Threws; the rest are not worth acknowledging, let alone bidding farewell.  Over the next few days, Sylla’s path meanders vaguely southward.  Around the fire, Boots eventually pipes up.  “Why are you pretending you’re not going where you’re going?” he asks.

Sylla narrows her eyes at the darkwolf.  “I’m going south.  It’s as good a direction as any other.”

“Toward the Goti, though, right?” Boots says.

“We could stop there, yes.”

“Good.  They had good food.  Lousy beer, though.”

“It didn’t stop you from drinking gallons of it.”

“Well, _c’mon_.  It was _beer_.”

A few days later, the Goti settlement comes into view, and Sylla rides into it.  “My wolf seems to like your beer, and I need a new horse,” she says by way of introduction.  “And if there is a hunt leaving soon, perhaps I will ride with your men and teach them how to shoot.” 










*OOC:*


Thanks for GMing.  I had fun, and Sylla is actually going to hang out with the Goti for a while and chill out.  She's oddly calmer with them.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2013)

*OOC:*


GlassEye, great game. I hope you enjoyed it too!







After the ceremonies, thank yous, payments and good byes, Vincenzo looks to Maui and asks, "Shall we return to Venza?"


----------



## jbear (Apr 11, 2013)

Maui shifts uncomfortably at Vincenzo's question as Taniwha regards him intently. "Are you in te hurry to return to te city Handsome Blade? Taniwha wants to visit te buffalo herd again. Maybe follow them for a time. But not too long or te king get fat and lazy. Who knows when Maui will find te buffalo milk again...?" 

The druid looks at  Vincenzo hopefully.

ooc: Thanks GE! I enjoyed that heaps! Putting in a buffalo herd! Awesome! I look forward to joining another of your adventures some time in the future.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 11, 2013)

*rolls eyes* "Yes of course. kittens and milk. Lets be searching the buffalo then."


----------

